# July 2017 Rainbows (13 Rainbows-4 pink -1 blue- 2 yellow- 2 angels)



## confuzion

Hi guys :wave:, just got a little faint positive at 9 DPO. So not due til July 25th by LMP. Any other July due dates?

*July 1
*sil*

July 2

July 3

July 4

July 5

July 6

July 7

July 8
*Jiliank2005*

July 9

July 10

July 11

July 12
*lesondemavie* 

July 13
*bc1122*

July 14

July 15

July 16
*Mrs Dragonfly*

July 17
*blessedmomma* 

July 18
*robo123*

July 19
*Gagrlinpitt*

July 20

July 21
*nikalicious*

July 22
*xxmyheartxx:angel:*

July 23
*rainbowsun*

July 24

July 25
*confuzion*

July 26
*Girly922* 

July 27

July 28
*londongirl*

July 29

July 30

July 31
*baseball_mom:blue: 


Group banner if you would like to add it to your siggy:

https://i.imgur.com/dggQglz.gif

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2416807-july-2017-rainbows.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/dggQglz.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## robo123

Pic??? My due date is 18th July xx


----------



## confuzion

Hi robo! Nice to see you here :) have loved following your thread. I'll attach a pic now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6832.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## confuzion

Of course I plan on testing everyday now lol. Not even sure how to proceed. Betas always gave me big time anxiety so I'm thinking of skipping them.


----------



## robo123

Lovely line for 9dpo congrats hun xx betas help me because I'm always nervous with test lines if you can't tell lol


----------



## confuzion

lol I am too. At least I used to be. Hard to really gauge how I'm going to cope his pregnancy. Kind of came as a shock since I was fully prepared for a hard time. I mean it took us 2 years the first time. I don't know whether to get the early scan and the betas or if I should just wait and call in at 8 weeks like a 'normal' person lol.


----------



## robo123

I would go for the early scan. That's me , I'm an extremely anxious person and find knowing makes me feel more in control. I need to learn to let go


----------



## confuzion

You're right. I think if things weren't currently so complicated with our schedules I would be doing everything without a second thought. But my husband is always busy and my mom is out of town until the end of the month. So I have nobody to watch my daughter. And taking her along for a blood draw or ultrasound is not going to happen. 

If I had an ectopic in the past nothing would stop me from an early scan so I definitely feel your concern. But besides my molar pregnancy my miscarriages were of the 'normal' variety. My molar pregnancy wasn't removed until like the 11th week of pregnancy so if I get a scan at 8 weeks I feel like that would be the most conclusive. My midwives do a quick scan the first appointment if you haven't had 1 yet so I may just wait for that. Going to rely on tests for now to tell me what my hcg is doing. 

I love the surepredict cheapies they showed early and gave me great progression with my daughter so using them again. But part of me really wants those weeks indicator digitals. But I've seen those send many a people into a panic for no reason so I'm on the fence.


----------



## nikalicious

Hi!:wave:

I'm 11 dpo and got a faint line on a FRER and an IC this morning. IC was with FMU and FRER was with 2nd. Lines are still faint but definitely there. It's very similar to my pregnancy with DD1.

Anyone else having super anxiety about being pregnant again after MC? Every time i go pee and wipe I'm scared to see blood:sad1: When does that feeling go away, or does it?

I know it's super early, but when do you call the doctor to schedule something? Is it different after you've had a MC? This is new territory for me since this is my first PG after MC in September.

Hugs to all you mamas and FX'd we all have sticky babies!:hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Hi nika :hi: congrats!! For me, when I was pregnant with my now rainbow daughter, my whole first tri was riddled with anxiety. I spotted up until 13 weeks. Even went to my anatomy scan nervous they wouldn't find a heartbeat. I think it was after that scan that I started feeling a little more confident. Feeling movement definitely helped a ton. And seeing my growing belly was definitely different. I had 4 miscarriages before her though and no kids so I kind of felt like my body was always going to betray me. I'm a little more optimistic now that I know my body CAN do it. I think you will feel better once you see this little ones heartbeat flickering. 

I think you should call your doc and see if they want you to come in for some serial betas to make sure your hcg is doing what it should. Then maybe a 6 weeks scan. That's the standard of care I think for post miscarriage. At least that has been my experience. 

When are you ladies due? I want to create a list in the first post!


----------



## nikalicious

Confuzion- I'm due 7/21, 5 days before my birthday! 

Thank you so much for the info. I want to see my line darken and then I'll give them a call, hopefully tomorrow, to see about beta checks. Every sharp pain or cramp that feels like when I MC has me so anxious. We never got to see an ultrasound before I MC at almost 9 weeks last time so I think I will feel alot better once I see a heartbeat. I'm really trying to be optimistic and think good thoughts. I'm going to try some yoga tomorrow to help clear my head and relax me. I'll probably take a bath tonight too to help. 

I haven't shown DH the test or told him yet. The last two times I've told him I was pregnant have been really bad, and not planned or very exciting. The first time was great. Any ideas on how to tell him this time? 

I'm so sorry you experienced so many losses before your rainbow baby! I can understand how you'd feel like your body was failing you. FX'd for sticky beans this time around!


----------



## confuzion

I'm terrible at telling my husband. I just blurt it out. Lol. It's never exciting. I don't think it will ever really be exciting again. We're always going to feel like the odds are against us. But I'm really trying to be positive for this one. 

How are you doing today ladies?


----------



## nikalicious

Confuzion- I'm doing good today. Line is darker than last night and yesterday so I'm hopeful. I'll call the doctor's office in a bit to see what they want me to do. Still anxious every time I go pee. And nervous that my peeing frequency has decreased today compared to nearly every hour yesterday. I'm going to just try to focus on something else.

As for telling DH, the first time I got pregnant I got a cute card and onesie. With #2 I shoved it in his face and said "I guess this is why I've been a bitch lately" with number 3 I told him to schedule his vasectomy lol!

How are you doing today hun?!


----------



## robo123

I'm due 18th july,im nervous and anxious but I need to just go with the the flow. Have a scan booked for next week. And will have betas tomorrow xx


----------



## nikalicious

I thought I had uploaded this pic but I guess not. From top to bottom is yesterday 2nd MU, last night and FMU today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161109_092926.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confuzion

I'm doing pretty good nika. Starting to feel 'different'. No full on pregnancy symptoms yet but definitely changes are a happening. 

Robo - is this scan to make sure everything is in the right place? 

My lines are really boosting my confidence I have to admit. I feel better about skipping betas. 9DPO top, 10 DPO middle and 11 DPO last one. These surepredict tests are literally the best tests ever. And this is an expired batch haha. 

https://i.imgur.com/1RLegF1.jpg


----------



## robo123

Yes the scan is to make sure it's not in the tubes. Your lines look great! Xx


----------



## confuzion

FX this bean is in the right place and sticky :hugs:.


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi ladies! Would love to join you! 

I have 8 amazing kids currently. Had 2 mc's before I had any of them. Then no more mc's until recently. After my last baby who is 10 mos old, I had 2 chemicals and then carried a baby until 15 weeks. We found out he had just passed on sept 1 and delivered him on sept 7. I didn't have a cycle in between and we are pregnant again. We are so over the moon!!! I *think* I'm 16 dpo today. Since I never had a cycle they will do betas and a sonogram when they get high enough. I already had one beta on Monday which I think was 14 dpo. It came back 107.6 which I'm delighted with. Based on when I think I ovulated I would be due July 17, but I'm sure I'll get a better date after a sonogram.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome blessedmomma. I'm so sorry about your second tri loss :hugs:. FX this is your rainbow. That's a great first beta!


----------



## blessedmomma

Thank you! There were problems from the start with my pregnancy with him, but we saw him at 10 weeks and his heart was beating away and he was jumping around so I thought all was fine. Went in at 15 weeks and they couldn't find his heartbeat so did a sonogram and he had just passed. It was devastating. After I delivered him they ran tests and the sch I had from the start had formed several blood clots. He only had a 2 vessel cord and there were clots all in it and the placenta was inflamed. I've had sch's with most of my pregnancies so I'm now on baby aspirin. 

Anyway, really praying this LO is ok!


----------



## nikalicious

Oh confuzion, those lines look great! I wish mine would have darkened that much! But my first pregnancy was slow to darken too so we'll see. I haven't really had any other symptoms other than yesterday having to pee alot. Hardly anything today although I was nauseous last night before bed. I'm still nursing my youngest daughter and I've been trying to limit her nursing so not to cause uterine contractions. I know that it's normal and OK to nurse while pregnant but I'm just nervous because of the MC. She's 20 months and only nurses about 3 times a day. I think I'll wait until tomorrow to call the doctor to possible request beta draws. Then I will have officially missed my period and hopefully my lines get darker.

Blessedmama- welcome and I'm so so sorry for your losses. FX'd for a sticky bean and that your scan will show a healthy baby in there!


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks nika! That's some great symptoms. With my 6th and 7th babies I bf until about half through the next pregnancy. It was lovely but made me so sore! 

So far I've had some nausea off and on. I usually get hg and am on a few different meds, but I took colloidal silver in my 8th pregnancy that got rid of it and it didn't come back too bad with the baby I just lost. Hoping it doesn't come back too hard this time! 

I had dizziness one day. And some symptoms that I never have. I'm burning up all day long and I'm so hungry all day long!!! Normally I feel cold when I'm pregnant and barely eat anything until third tri. I don't even gain weight until then and all my weight is put on in the last 3 mos. the way I can't stop eating right now I'll be huge by the end of this pregnancy! And my boobs are so sore. That's really unusual for me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi ladies, may I join you? I just got my bfp last night and I'm very anxious about it. EDD is July 16th. I had a loss in August and now I feel like a mess whenever I go pee I'm constantly checking my underwear.

I know it's still really early being at 4+4 but I was surprised my OB didn't want to do blood work, with my DD and my loss I was in the next day after a hpt to do blood work. I guess this doctor is different. Tomorrow I'm going to my family dr to talk about my anxiety meds that are contraindicated for pregnancy so maybe he'll humor me with a blood draw.


----------



## nikalicious

Dragonfly- welcome! And so sorry for your loss. I feel very much the same anxiety when wiping for fear of MC. My doctor also didn't want to do blood work but scheduled me for an US at 6 weeks. Hopefully your family doc will order a draw to help alleviate some anxiety. Hugs mama!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Nika! How lucky you get a 6 week scan! I don't even get to be seen until 8 weeks. I remember with DD we saw her heartbeat at 6 weeks on the dot.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome mrs dragonfly. I think if you're feeling a lot of anxiety you should advocate for yourself and demand an early scan or to be seen earlier or blood tests. Whatever will make you feel like you're in a little more control. Most doctors do not get what it's like to be PAL. PAL ladies need a little extra care.

Niki - that's awesome you get a 6 week scan! FX for a little flickery heartbeat. 

Blessedmomma - definitely sounds like a blood thinner like aspirin will help. I'm so sorry :hugs:. 

You ladies feeling symptoms is worrying me because I'm not feeling much of anything! But my test was darker again today. I did have the icks while trying to finish my dinner yesterday so maybe soon. I have a love hate relationship with pregnancy symptoms. They can be hard to deal with yet reassuring. 

Niki - I think my test progression has more to do with the tests I use. Most brands of cheapies are infamously terrible at getting darker.


----------



## confuzion

Robo - what's the latest? Any hcg results back?


----------



## nikalicious

Confuzion- yes those lines are dark compared to the tests I see on countdowntopregnancy.com so that is reassuring. Here is today's test and yesterday's test to compare. Definitely darker but I'd love to see it get even more. 

So I told DH last night. I thought it was cute, and a lot better than the last 2 times. We all were at dinner and the girls were coloring. So I told DD1 that I was going to draw a picture of our family. So I asked who. I should draw first and then drew her, DD2, DH myself and then I drew a small little baby. DD1 said who is that?! And I showed DH and I asked him "I don't know yet who that is, we'll find out soon enough" He loved it.

Oh it's so reassuring that you guys saw heartbeats at 6 weeks. I'm excited for that moment. I'm sad we never got to see last baby on an US. 

I don't really get symptoms with my pregnancies other than being tired. I was ready for bed at 9 last night. :haha:

FX'd for more symptoms to all of us, but only the good ones!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161110_092254.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Confuzion! I felt like I was being overly sensitive with how they discussed it with me over the phone. I know it's just one nurse in a whole office but it made me not want to talk tot them anymore. We'll see how things progress.

I wouldn't worry about symptoms yet Confuzion, maybe you'll get lucky and not have many! I know they're reassuring but this morning that rot taste I remember from when I was pregnant with DD started and it's awful. Everything I eat makes me feel like I've got something dead in my mouth.


----------



## blessedmomma

I definitely wouldn't worry about symptoms yet confuzion! I honestly think my body has been pregnant so many times it just jumps back into it right away haha. I don't remember having symptoms early with my first few babies. With my 3rd I didn't even know I was pregnant until almost 6 weeks since I bled and thought it was a period. 

Nika that sounds so adorable how you told him. My hubs knows when I'm testing so I won't ever get to do the cute stuff lol. He just texts and asks how it turned out. 

Dragonfly I don't think you're being overly sensitive. It's your care, you have a right to know what's going on with your baby.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Talk about symptoms, a friend of mine didn't even know she was pregnant until 5 months in! She kept having light periods and thought the moments of morning sickness were allergies, she has a lot of food sensitivities.


----------



## nikalicious

Dragonfly- I had a horrible experience with my MC at the hospital and I filed a formal complaint because of how that staff treated my MC. It was like they didn't believe me that I was MC and pretended that everything was fine. When my OB found out what happened at the ER she was appalled and called the hospital to complain as well. 

I don't think you're being overly sensitive at all, I actually think THEY are being insensitive. I would say something about it and be firm. Or maybe talk to the office manager about how the nurse treated you. I know my OB's office takes those comments very seriously and tries to be very sensitive and understanding. Do you have the option of seeing a different clinic? I would definitely consider that based on how they are treating you.


----------



## confuzion

I have to agree with Niki dragonfly. If someone, even a single nurse, made you feel like that you should speak to someone else. If no one takes you seriously, then time to find a new office. How can you spend 8 months seeing people who could make you feel that way? Completely invalidating your very valid concerns. 

Thanks for the reassurances ladies. I guess it's still early yet for symptoms anyway. I haven't even missed my period yet lol. 

I made a group siggy if you guys wants to check out the first post at the bottom!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The OB I'm currently set up with handled my miscarriage fine so I was surprised that they made me feel like they didn't care finding out I was pregnant again.

I'm so sorry Niki that you had a horrible experience at the hospital. It's good you filed a formal complain though. 

I could see a different clinic but this one is the closest to home. The other one is a small drive away but in traffic it can take forever. The farther away hospital is actually where I delivered DD and I loved it there. Maybe I should just go back because I remember loving the staff when I labored and delivered.

Confuzion - thank you for this. With DD I saw a small midwifery clinic and only one of the midwives ever listened to me, the other two always made me feel invalidated over everything. I deserved better care, and I'm glad I got risked out to an OB because of pre-e. I deserve good care and to feel like I matter, I'm calling the other clinic tomorrow to see what openings they will have - if any sooner than December 6th.


----------



## nikalicious

Hey guys, how's everyone been doing???

My lines are slowly getting darker each morning so FXd for a sticky bean. I've been really stressed the last couple days with my kids, work and planning DD1s 4th birthday. I'll be glad when things calm down and after my scan. Still paranoid about any feeling of blood flow or seeing blood when I pee. I talked with a friend and she said the anxiety doesn't go away until 2nd tri, sometimes longer for others.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can i join please? Just got my bfp on frer at 15dpo, had a couple of questionable lines on ics the past couple of days, hopefully going for bloods on Monday, trying not to get to excited after 2 back to back losses so will see. Congratulations to you all. Will go and read through the thread xx


----------



## confuzion

Nika - I have to agree with your friend. With my daughters pregnancy I don't know that it ever totally went away. But definitely got more manageable. You can do this. And yes I definitely find myself doing the 'toilet paper check' pretty much every time I pee. 

MrsD - let us know how it goes with getting in with the other clinic. 


YAY myheart!! Congrats! What is your due date so I can add you to the first post? Fingers tightly crossed that this is your rainbow baby!

Just Chugging along here. I can't believe I've been getting positive pregnant tests for 6 days and I'm still 2 days away from even being 4 weeks?! Lol. This trimester is going to draaaag.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ff has due date as 22/7/2017? thank you my lovely xx just hope this one is a sticky xx


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:, today you are pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome myheart! I'm sorry for your previous losses, praying for a sticky one and good news Monday.

Nika - A friend of mine said that the anxiety got better once she got into second tri, but it stayed with her the whole pregnancy. I'm hoping our nerves will settle as we get further along :hugs:

I find myself doing the toilet paper check every time I pee or feel anything wet down there. I called the other clinic and they made an appointment for December 5th, I'll be 8w1d God willing. The lady making my appointment said that at 8 weeks it should be a good view on the ultrasound which made my heart flutter that they'll do one then! It feels ages away.


----------



## robo123

Hey ladies I'm a TP checker too :dohh: I'm having mild cramps and some lower back pain. Tests are good HCG beta came back 15 dpo 141 and 17dpo 367 so just trying to relax 

How are we all getting on x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Lots of cramping today with feeling like I've got a bowling ball weight in my lower abdomen. Your beta numbers are fantastic! I wish my doctor had done mine.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies.. I'd like to join in if that's OK. Just found out Thursday I'm pregnant with my rainbow due July 19, 2017. I spotted brown most of the day on Friday and had my hcg done (I was somewhere between 12-14dpo) it was 120. I have my second hcg timeouts and hoping it doubles. Been very very tired today and nauseous and very congested but otherwise doing well.


----------



## confuzion

Hey gagrl nice to see you here :) added you to the list. Fingers tightly crossed for your second set of betas.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm really gonna try to not worry. I usually feel much better after I see the heartbeat, but we had a second tri loss and after seeing him at 10 or 11 weeks doing fine it may effect me. I'm praying I won't stress about it and so far so good.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Confuzion thank you! I'm just praying this one sticks. Blessed momma I'll pray for you for sure...


----------



## robo123

So I have started bleeding not loads but enough to make me worry it's ectopic


----------



## confuzion

Oh no robo hope everything is ok. What are the odds of ectopic with hcg doubling properly? I always thought hcg behaves erratically with an ectopic pregnancy. Thinking positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

robo123 said:


> So I have started bleeding not loads but enough to make me worry it's ectopic

Have you phoned your doctor?


----------



## robo123

Last ectopic the doubled perfectly until 6 weeks I will phone now see what they say. Xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

praying for you robo :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks for the prayers gag! I appreciate it tremendously. 

Robo please do call. Maybe they can get you in and see what they can. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## confuzion

Keep us updated robo. Fingers tightly crossed that it's just normal first tri spotting.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Robo I'm praying for you.. Please keep us updated.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed robo :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I just wanted to say I'm so thankful for you ladies and this thread <3


----------



## robo123

Hey ladies, unfortunately it's not looking good for me HCG dropped to 362 hoping it's not ectopic


----------



## confuzion

Oh no robo I'm so sorry. Please keep us posted on how you're doing. When are you getting in for a scan? Have they moved it up?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry robo, I hate that you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

Hi ladies, checking back in with everyone. Sorry i was gone for a bit, I was in full party prep mode for DD1's 4th birthday party yesterday.

Robo- hugs hun! I am so sorry! I wish had the words to say to make it all better. I hope you get answers soon from your doctor on what is going on.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm so sorry Robo :hugs: you're in my thoughts today.


----------



## Girly922

Hi ladies, I've only just found this thread and hoping I can join you all? I got my bfp last Wednesday, giving me a due date of 26/7/17. I have a 3yo DD, and have had 2 early losses, my last one was last year. I didn't realise how much that fear would still be with me this time. I'm a compulsive TP checker too, increased CM and AF style cramps have had me paranoid and very anxious today. 

Robo123 sending big hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I had started a summer baby thread but it's not too active so I figured I'd join in here instead. I am due July 1. I have two wonderful ds and two angel babies. This will be the last addition to our family


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Anyone feeling really wet? I keep going to the bathroom to check, I actually dread going through if that makes sense xx


----------



## nikalicious

xxmyheartxx said:


> Anyone feeling really wet? I keep going to the bathroom to check, I actually dread going through if that makes sense xx

Yes myheart! i keep getting that feeling and doing the same thing :wacko:


----------



## nikalicious

sil said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I had started a summer baby thread but it's not too active so I figured I'd join in here instead. I am due July 1. I have two wonderful ds and two angel babies. This will be the last addition to our family

Hi sil! Welcome and congrats! Sorry for your losses.:hugs: This is also our 3rd and VERY likely our final baby. :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Girly922 said:


> Hi ladies, I've only just found this thread and hoping I can join you all? I got my bfp last Wednesday, giving me a due date of 26/7/17. I have a 3yo DD, and have had 2 early losses, my last one was last year. I didn't realise how much that fear would still be with me this time. I'm a compulsive TP checker too, increased CM and AF style cramps have had me paranoid and very anxious today.
> 
> Robo123 sending big hugs your way! :hugs:

Welcome!



sil said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I had started a summer baby thread but it's not too active so I figured I'd join in here instead. I am due July 1. I have two wonderful ds and two angel babies. This will be the last addition to our family

Welcome!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Anyone feeling really wet? I keep going to the bathroom to check, I actually dread going through if that makes sense xx

Yes. Side effect of pregnancy unfortunately. Not helpful to us paranoid PAL ladies :dohh:.

16 DPO today and still testing daily. Someone tell me to stop!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Girly922 said:


> Hi ladies, I've only just found this thread and hoping I can join you all? I got my bfp last Wednesday, giving me a due date of 26/7/17. I have a 3yo DD, and have had 2 early losses, my last one was last year. I didn't realise how much that fear would still be with me this time. I'm a compulsive TP checker too, increased CM and AF style cramps have had me paranoid and very anxious today.
> 
> Robo123 sending big hugs your way! :hugs:

Girly I'm sorry for your early losses and that it brings you anxiety now with this pregnancy. Hopefully all our anxieties ease up as the weeks pass by :hugs:



sil said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I had started a summer baby thread but it's not too active so I figured I'd join in here instead. I am due July 1. I have two wonderful ds and two angel babies. This will be the last addition to our family

Welcome Sil! 



xxmyheartxx said:


> Anyone feeling really wet? I keep going to the bathroom to check, I actually dread going through if that makes sense xx

Really wish that a pregnancy symptom could be massively dry down there, this constant TP checking is ridiculous:facepalm: And I can't stop!



confuzion said:


> 16 DPO today and still testing daily. Someone tell me to stop!

Girl if I had more tests I would be using them! I ran out and haven't made it near a dollar tree.... which I bet my husband appreciates.

It is so hard just waiting around for the first doctors appointment. I keep having this fear creep inside asking what if I'm not pregnant anymore and my body just doesn't know about it yet?


----------



## blessedmomma

Robo my heart goes out to you :( praying for you hun. 

I definitely have the 'wet' thing going on and it drives me crazy. It's not a usual early pregnancy thing for me. Can't count how many times I've checked to make sure I wasn't bleeding. 

I don't remember if I had said this, but after losing my last baby at 15 weeks I didn't have a cycle before getting pregnant this time. I'm pretty positive of when I o'ed so that's what I'm using for my due date. My dr is taking betas so I went in last Monday and they were 107.6. The nurse/receptionist said she would call me and let me know when to come in but never called back last week. So my hubs has been all over me to call back. I finally called today and she forgot about me haha. Nice. So I went back in today and had them drawn. I'm a little nervous they won't be great numbers. I don't even know what a good number would be, I'll have to look it up when I get the number back tomorrow. I have these clearblue weeks estimator tests and it's said 2-3 weeks for a week now.


----------



## CanadianLady

Just wanted to ask if I can join. I lost my first two pregnancies in 2010. Then had my rainbow baby in 2012. I am now almost 8 weeks pregnant after ttc#2 for 2 years. I have a scan tomorrow to confirm dates and I am terrified. I found out I lost my first at what was supposed to be an 8 week scan. My second at 12 +1. I just want this little one to stick with me.


----------



## confuzion

Mrs dragonfly :hugs:. I know what you mean. I must admit I'm having fears and doubts as well. My body has a history of being clueless having had 3 missed miscarriages going weeks without knowing. It's so hard to stay positive. But I keep trying. 

Blessedmomma - clear blue indicator saying 2-3 is definitely a great sign, I'm sure your numbers will be great!

Canadianlady- you are definitely welcome here. I had 4 miscarriages then my rainbow baby and now I'm pregnant again with another (sunshine?) baby. I feel more at home on the PAL board. Once you've experienced loss you're never the same. Fingers tightly crossed for you. Update us after your scan!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Blessed.. How long has it been since your first beta? And my heart I have the Wet feeling too. I'm so glad I'm not the only one that is a bit nervous to go to the bathroom..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm wide awake stupidly earlier so decided to test, still positive and I'm happy with the progression. Hope your all ok? xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Beta #3 today.. Just praying the number is above 500.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Beta #3 today.. Just praying the number is above 500.

Good luck hun, will you get the results today?


----------



## nikalicious

Dragonfly- I feel the exact same way about waiting on a scan and the fear of not being pregnant anymore but the tests say otherwise. I was almost 9 weeks with my MC, but the baby stopped growing around 5 weeks. I still don't have any pregnancy symptoms other than my nipples are pretty sensitive. And I'm still nursing DD2 and she isn't being kind to them right now. I really didn't have severe symptoms DD1 or DD2 but I really wish I had something to reassure me that I'm still pregnant.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I should. I go in around 1 and least time it only took two hours


----------



## confuzion

FX gagrl that your numbers are above 500 :)

My heart - it's nice when the tests cooperate isn't it? My cheapie was as dark as the control this morning. 17 DPO is also when it became as dark as the control with my daughter so FX another healthy baby. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/Tpzdcaj.jpg

Nika I'm still not feeling anything besides bloat and being ready to go to bed earlier. I'm guessing our symptoms will probably become stronger around 6 weeks. 

Canadian lady - let us know how your scan goes today. 

How is robo doing? Anybody know?


----------



## CanadianLady

A very exciting/stressful scan appointment. Dr says:
I think you ovulated late, should be 6+5
Nope by measurements you ovulated early. Measuring 7+4.
I think it might be twins.
No definitely only one baby.
Oh but it looks like it might have started as twins but now there is only one.
Your baby is fine and the heartbeat is 157 pm.
I was shaking and now exhausted.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrl praying for good numbers!

Confuzion I love that you have your rainbow baby and this one will be a sunshine baby!

Very nauseous this morning, last night I had the worst nausea ever. I was in tears feeling so crappy while my toddler screamed and wouldn't go to bed until midnight. I've been taking unisom and b6 like recommended by my OB but it doesn't seem to do much but make me feel like crap when I wake up through the night. I already have a prescription of Zofran filled, and I feel so guilty for taking it - but I'm underweight and have dropped to 98 pounds since bfp.


----------



## confuzion

Wow! Roller coaster! Happy to hear there's a healthy baby in there! What's your official due date?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

CanadianLady said:


> A very exciting/stressful scan appointment. Dr says:
> I think you ovulated late, should be 6+5
> Nope by measurements you ovulated early. Measuring 7+4.
> I think it might be twins.
> No definitely only one baby.
> Oh but it looks like it might have started as twins but now there is only one.
> Your baby is fine and the heartbeat is 157 pm.
> I was shaking and now exhausted.

Holy cow what an appointment! That's excellent news that you're measuring further along and a healthy heartbeat :hugs: Rest up mama, you deserve it for sure!!:hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

CanadianLady said:


> A very exciting/stressful scan appointment. Dr says:
> I think you ovulated late, should be 6+5
> Nope by measurements you ovulated early. Measuring 7+4.
> I think it might be twins.
> No definitely only one baby.
> Oh but it looks like it might have started as twins but now there is only one.
> Your baby is fine and the heartbeat is 157 pm.
> I was shaking and now exhausted.

So exciting!!! Yay. That's awesome. Healthy baby.

I think tonight im going to babies r us to get those Preggo pop thingies... I'm 5w tomorrow and already very nauseated....


----------



## sil

I have my first scan one week from today. I'll be 8+2. I am so nervous there won't be a heartbeat. My beta was 39,000 at 6+1 do my doctor said not to worry but I can't help but worry about mmc. I don't know why but the nerves are killing me this pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is well. How's everyone feeling? Glad to see lines getting darker and glad to hear about positive scan results!


----------



## blessedmomma

Canadian- that's a lot to take in all at once. Rest up hun! 

Gagrl- I had them last Monday on the 7th and then yesterday on the 14th so there was a week in between. Just got my results back and they went from 107.6 to 3084.3. They are doubling every 34 hours! Happy with that number.

I have had tiny bits of nausea here and there only for a moment but last night before bed I started feeling really nauseous and then this morning it got pretty bad. I know here in a few weeks I'll be over it but for right now I'm glad :) 

I have my first appt and an ultrasound scheduled for next Tuesday. I'm thrilled to see if this baby is healthy :happydance:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Blessed that's awesome. I went from 130 on Friday to 269 on Sunday and then I had my blood taken about an hour ago and just waiting on the results from this one. I'm hoping for at least 500..

I've been very nauseous the last few days so.. We shall see.


----------



## blessedmomma

Those are great numbers gagrl! Can't wait to see what they are. Bet they are over 500 :) we aren't that far from you. We moved from Kansas to Indiana last July.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

blessedmomma said:


> Those are great numbers gagrl! Can't wait to see what they are. Bet they are over 500 :) we aren't that far from you. We moved from Kansas to Indiana last July.

That's awesome. I go to Louisville two to three times a year for business stuff..


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Results are back.. Hcg #3 570!!!


----------



## Girly922

Yay! That's great news gagrlinpitt!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Results are back.. Hcg #3 570!!!

Fab news hun!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm trying not to break down into happy tears currently sitting at my desk at work...


----------



## bc1122

Hi everyone! After a loss in August, we got our bfp on November 5th. I'm due between July 13 (lmp) or July 19 (based on o date). Reading others experiences has made me feel more sane and understood! I keep fluctuating from feeling very positive about this pregnancy and anxious! Having blood work this go around has given me some peace of mind, but then I worry each time until the results are in. My first beta on November 8th was 280. Yesterday's result was 4120. I can't wait for my us on November 29th. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

bc1122 said:


> Hi everyone! After a loss in August, we got our bfp on November 5th. I'm due between July 13 (lmp) or July 19 (based on o date). Reading others experiences has made me feel more sane and understood! I keep fluctuating from feeling very positive about this pregnancy and anxious! Having blood work this go around has given me some peace of mind, but then I worry each time until the results are in. My first beta on November 8th was 280. Yesterday's result was 4120. I can't wait for my us on November 29th. Good luck to everyone!

Bc welcome!! You and I are in the same boat. I miscarried in August too. Got my bfp 11-10-16.


----------



## blessedmomma

Great numbers gagrl! So delighted for you!!! :happydance:

Welcome to all the new ladies. :)

The nurse called me back today and they want me to do betas again tomorrow. She said she wants to see them over 6000. Im so hoping they are!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Praying for good numbers Blessed!

I was on the phone with my midwife's office today asking about cough syrup, she asked if I had any other questions and I told her I'm so anxious over my loss in August, any tips. She said no one was currently in labor and to head on into the office, lets chat face to face! So I hurried down and she did an ultrasound :) We got to see the sac, and it was enough to put my heart at ease. She said we could do betas too if that would make me feel better, but I think just seeing the beginning of baby is what I needed for now. I may go in next week for a blood draw, but I decided to hurry home and get DD down for a nap instead of doing it right then.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome bc! 

Ah, that's great Mrs dragonfly! You sound like you've got a really supportive midwife there


----------



## sil

I had a rough night. Last night I woke up at 11pm so dizzy and nauseous and I threw up but we had gazpacho for dinner which is very acidic (tomato, vinegar, etc) and it burned so bad. It's been 13 hours and I'm still in tears from the burning pain in my throat. Hope everyone else is doing better than I am! 6 more days til my first scan. Time is dragging


----------



## confuzion

Yay gagrl now you can sit back and relax a bit!

Welcome bc122! Going to add you to the first page with LMP. 

Mrs dragonfly- wow your midwife sounds awesome! That's the kind of care everyone should be getting :)

Blessed - FX for betas above 6000!

sil - that does sound pretty miserable I'm sorry. MS hasn't hit me yet. But with my daughter I remember throwing up to the point there was nothing left in my belly and bile started making it's way out. Ew and ouch. Man I'm hoping things don't get that bad for me again. I'll have to go back to my journal on here and see when it started. 

My first appointment is not for the 28th. So looks like I'll be in blissful ignorance about this pregnancy until then. I should be about 10 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

dragonfly that's amazing she did one right then! I bet if they did another in a few days you'd see the baby :) 

So sorry you're having a hard time sil :( I get hg with my pregnancies and my throat ends up so scratched up it's hard to even drink water. My heart goes out to you. 

Today it was hard to get out of bed. even slept in an extra 45 minutes since the baby wasn't up yet and it was still hard to get up! I think the exhaustion is setting in early. And I'm very sick today. Several waves of nausea. Each worse than the last one. At least I'm not throwing up yet, but it must be coming. I have been eating a ton. I'm hungry all the time. I saw a side view of myself and I already look much further along than I am. Either need to get a handle on my eating or get some healthier snacks. I got really big with my last baby and I was miserable. I've lost a ton of weight since and I don't want to put all that back on.


----------



## nikalicious

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Praying for good numbers Blessed!
> 
> I was on the phone with my midwife's office today asking about cough syrup, she asked if I had any other questions and I told her I'm so anxious over my loss in August, any tips. She said no one was currently in labor and to head on into the office, lets chat face to face! So I hurried down and she did an ultrasound :) We got to see the sac, and it was enough to put my heart at ease. She said we could do betas too if that would make me feel better, but I think just seeing the beginning of baby is what I needed for now. I may go in next week for a blood draw, but I decided to hurry home and get DD down for a nap instead of doing it right then.

Oh Dragonfly, that gave me goosebumps!! I'm so happy they did that for you! Such a change from how they acted earlier!:hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

blessedmomma said:


> dragonfly that's amazing she did one right then! I bet if they did another in a few days you'd see the baby :)
> 
> So sorry you're having a hard time sil :( I get hg with my pregnancies and my throat ends up so scratched up it's hard to even drink water. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Today it was hard to get out of bed. even slept in an extra 45 minutes since the baby wasn't up yet and it was still hard to get up! I think the exhaustion is setting in early. And I'm very sick today. Several waves of nausea. Each worse than the last one. At least I'm not throwing up yet, but it must be coming. I have been eating a ton. I'm hungry all the time. I saw a side view of myself and I already look much further along than I am. Either need to get a handle on my eating or get some healthier snacks. I got really big with my last baby and I was miserable. I've lost a ton of weight since and I don't want to put all that back on.

Blessed- it's likely bloat and also the fact that you body remembers what it's like to be pregnant. I showed VERY early with my 2nd even though I had lost all the baby weight from DD1. Just try to increase your water intake and eat healthy foods. Try small meals often so you're not overeating because you're so hungry between meals. Hugs mama, you're doing great and I can totally relate to being hungry all the time. :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ugh anxiety is really bad today. I wiped and swore I saw a very small spot of light pink.. Like very small but of course now I'm freaked out. I've been constipated and having a lot of pressure and my stomach has been very bloated.. I feel like I look 3+months pregnant. I'm praying so hard that my numbers continue to double tomorrow like they have been. I want this baby so bad... And my miscarriage in August is making this so hard to enjoy this or get excited.


----------



## nikalicious

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Ugh anxiety is really bad today. I wiped and swore I saw a very small spot of light pink.. Like very small but of course now I'm freaked out. I've been constipated and having a lot of pressure and my stomach has been very bloated.. I feel like I look 3+months pregnant. I'm praying so hard that my numbers continue to double tomorrow like they have been. I want this baby so bad... And my miscarriage in August is making this so hard to enjoy this or get excited.

Hugs garg! I had been super constipated a couple days ago as well. It's just your babe sucking up those nutrients. Try drinking more water and getting more fruit/fiber. I'm super bloated too and I feel like I look 20 weeks already:wacko:

FX'd for good numbers tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrl sending you hungs:hugs: I hope your numbers will be fantastic! I'm constipated too, it's awful. 

No energy, I just look at the dishes that need to be done and I feel exhausted. I'm so hungry but the moment I get anything to eat on a plate I just look at it and want to gag. Nibbling on bland foods and vegetables mostly. My toddler is on a nap strike today so I don't think I'll sneak nap in with her, darn!

How's everyone feeling today? This is super embarrassing but I keep having this weird tickle feeling in my lady parts....


----------



## bc1122

The anxiety is outrageous! By nature I'm a worrier, but it's so hard to not over analyze every single thing right now! Are my levels too high, actually are they too low, do my boobs feel as sore as they did yesterday? From second to second I can convince myself everything is fine to trying to remember exactly what I felt like leading up to the miscarriage.
Today was by far the worst I have felt- sore throats and extremely tired. I'm not exactly nauseous but my stomach feels a little unsettled all day. I welcome symptoms because I didn't really have any last time. What a rollercoaster of emotions! Not to mention I'm leaving for a 9 hour flight to Germany on Friday!


----------



## nikalicious

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> How's everyone feeling today? This is super embarrassing but I keep having this weird tickle feeling in my lady parts....

OMG i have the same thing!!! It's like a warm tingling sensation. It happens randomly, but it gets really warm. So weird!:haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

BC - I hear you, I go a moment of excitement to another of panic. A 9 hour flight sounds awful, hope you have a lovely time in Germany though!

Nika - Oh my goodness I'm glad you too!:haha: It's so weird. Don't really get the warm sensation, but it's like a weird poking or wiggle sensation if that makes sense. :shy: 

Nausea hit me really hard tonight while DD was tugging at me and I was trying to finish an assignment. We sat on the floor and colored. Forgive me ladies, please don't get angry, but I can't help but cry. Morning sickness was very difficult for me to handle with DD and I know I should be grateful for symptoms with this one but the nausea brings me to tears.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl - I had some pink cm after dtd this last weekend. Told hubs he won't touch me the rest of this pregnancy if that's the crap he pulls. I hope the anxiety isn't too much. 

Nika- probably is bloat. I've never been like this in early pregnancy so it's weird for me. But I'm also having symptoms I've never had with my other babies so nothing surprises me anymore. 

Dragonfly - growing a baby is really hard!!!! You don't have to apologize that you don't enjoy being sick. Who does??? 

Bc - so sorry you feel so anxious. It's horrible how much losing a child affects us forever.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - I think the spotting clears up later on when DTD, maybe because things aren't as sensitive down there later. Not that I ever felt like sex during pregnancy. The only time I wanted to was after I was put on bed rest!:dohh:

It's more than just not enjoying it. I've had anxiety and panic attacks since high school, they've gotten quite a bit better. And honestly having my daughter gave me so much strength that I've accomplished more with my anxiety after having her than I ever did before. But this morning sickness is bringing on large panic attacks and I'm not sure what to do about them. Maybe it's because I was sick from bfp to delivery room with DD. It just makes me feel discouraged and ridiculous.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- It's not ridiculous at all. Or I don't think at least. I get hg with my pregnancies and with my 4th I was literally sick the entire pregnancy. I threw up the morning my water broke with him and even after I delivered him. I didn't throw up, but was still nauseous off and on for a week after he was born. Miserable I tell ya! I'm so sorry you have anxiety. Such a hard thing to add in to pregnancy, as though it's not hard enough. Can you take anything for the panic attacks? I'm praying for you! I've never had spotting after dtd with any of my babies, but so far this pregnancy is completely different than any of them.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dragon I deal with panic attacks too.. They are not fun at all. Have you looked in to talking to a therapist? It's been my life savor.

Afm,
I spoke to my step dad who's an Obgyn and he made me feel so much better. I just realize getting all worked up like I did earlier isn't going to help anything and I just need to let things just takes its course. I get to see them next week and I honestly can't wait to hug my mom.. Even at 32 I still need my mom sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

blessedmomma said:


> Dragonfly- It's not ridiculous at all. Or I don't think at least. I get hg with my pregnancies and with my 4th I was literally sick the entire pregnancy. I threw up the morning my water broke with him and even after I delivered him. I didn't throw up, but was still nauseous off and on for a week after he was born. Miserable I tell ya! I'm so sorry you have anxiety. Such a hard thing to add in to pregnancy, as though it's not hard enough. Can you take anything for the panic attacks? I'm praying for you! I've never had spotting after dtd with any of my babies, but so far this pregnancy is completely different than any of them.

Oh blessedmomma you're so brave, I don't think I could do it again with HG. There's not a whole lot of medication that can be taken for panic attacks with pregnancy. There's long term drugs like Zoloft, but I don't want to be on long term meds while pregnant. My dr prescribed me a medication saying it was safe, but when I picked it up at the pharmacy the pharmacist said not to take it with pregnancy so I told them put it back. Praying that your spotting doesn't return so you can get back to enjoying DTD:winkwink:



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Dragon I deal with panic attacks too.. They are not fun at all. Have you looked in to talking to a therapist? It's been my life savor.
> 
> Afm,
> I spoke to my step dad who's an Obgyn and he made me feel so much better. I just realize getting all worked up like I did earlier isn't going to help anything and I just need to let things just takes its course. I get to see them next week and I honestly can't wait to hug my mom.. Even at 32 I still need my mom sometimes.

I've gone through a few therapists, it's hard to find the right one. I had a great one many years ago, but she's since retired. Currently looking for one though because I'm going to need it to get through this pregnancy without being a basket case.

That's so great your step dad is an Obgyn! I'm glad he was able to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

I'm feeling really discouraged right now. I haven't had any symptoms at all today. Lots of nausea last night, none today and I'm just feeling very emotional that something is going to happen again. I feel like this is my safe place so I hope you ladies don't mind me. I'm trying so hard not to stress but I'm so nervous and have so much anxiety. It's so different from my other pregnancies.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

nikalicious said:


> I'm feeling really discouraged right now. I haven't had any symptoms at all today. Lots of nausea last night, none today and I'm just feeling very emotional that something is going to happen again. I feel like this is my safe place so I hope you ladies don't mind me. I'm trying so hard not to stress but I'm so nervous and have so much anxiety. It's so different from my other pregnancies.

Sending you massive hugs hun :hugs: Symptoms can come and go. I went most of today without any and sure enough when I was putting DD down for bed I got nauseous again. Your symptoms may come back tomorrow. This pregnancy is very different than the others for me too, no heartburn yet and I have a lot more anxiety.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

nikalicious said:


> I'm feeling really discouraged right now. I haven't had any symptoms at all today. Lots of nausea last night, none today and I'm just feeling very emotional that something is going to happen again. I feel like this is my safe place so I hope you ladies don't mind me. I'm trying so hard not to stress but I'm so nervous and have so much anxiety. It's so different from my other pregnancies.

Symptoms come and go alot this early on, it's so hard not to panic and worry with everything. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Girly922

I have no symptoms. The last couple of nights I've had some really vivid, really quite upsetting dreams, but aside from that nothing. I was definitely having some sort of symptoms with DD at this point so it's true every pregnancy is different, but it doesn't help my worrying.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have used my last frer today, 20 dpo test line has dried slightly darker than the control which considering I didn't get a faint bfp until 1 day after af was due, I'm happy with the progression, with my 2 losses, progression was slow and they never did get darker than the control. So for now I'm staying as positive as I can, I don't know whether I'm getting small waves of nausea because I'm hungry or because ms is starting, other than that no real symptoms, I'm always tired though I've being going to bed about 930 compared to 11 and falling straight asleep!
Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm so thankful to have you ladies to lean on.. Honestly it's great to have woman who understand your feelings and fears, so thank you all so much!


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry nausea is triggering your anxiety dragonfly. And certainly never apologize for stating your feelings. We're supposed to help each other get through this. It's what we're here for :hugs:.




nikalicious said:


> I'm feeling really discouraged right now. I haven't had any symptoms at all today. Lots of nausea last night, none today and I'm just feeling very emotional that something is going to happen again. I feel like this is my safe place so I hope you ladies don't mind me. I'm trying so hard not to stress but I'm so nervous and have so much anxiety. It's so different from my other pregnancies.




Girly922 said:


> I have no symptoms. The last couple of nights I've had some really vivid, really quite upsetting dreams, but aside from that nothing. I was definitely having some sort of symptoms with DD at this point so it's true every pregnancy is different, but it doesn't help my worrying.

I was literally going to post the same thing as you ladies. I have no symptoms at all. And I went back and read my old TTC journal and I was already unable to eat most things at this point with my daughter. And now I'm worried. And waiting a month and a half for my appointment is starting to feel like an impossible task. 



xxmyheartxx said:


> I have used my last frer today, 20 dpo test line has dried slightly darker than the control which considering I didn't get a faint bfp until 1 day after af was due, I'm happy with the progression, with my 2 losses, progression was slow and they never did get darker than the control. So for now I'm staying as positive as I can, I don't know whether I'm getting small waves of nausea because I'm hungry or because ms is starting, other than that no real symptoms, I'm always tired though I've being going to bed about 930 compared to 11 and falling straight asleep!
> Hope you're all ok xxx

It's always nice to see a line darker than the control. Certainly sounds like everything is on track!



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm so thankful to have you ladies to lean on.. Honestly it's great to have woman who understand your feelings and fears, so thank you all so much!


:hugs:


----------



## sil

For those ladies worried about no symptoms, please don't. Every pregnancy is different. With this pregnancy I've been sick from 5w1d with vomiting. With my ds1 I literally never had a single day of nausea, no sore breasts...nothing. With ds2 I had very mild nausea and that's it. No vomiting.


----------



## nikalicious

Thank you ladies so much. I know every pregnancy is different it's still so hard to not worry that my symptoms have diminished. I took my temp this morning and tested and both were fine. My test line was as dark, if not darker than the control. Which was slightly reassuring, but I know that HCG still stays in your system for awhile. I might call my OB today and ask if they can take betas to help my anxiety. I don't know what I would do without you ladies. Being able to have a safe place with women who understand your same fears and anxiety is so helpful. Talking to DH just isn't the same because he doesn't know exactly what it's like. I feel crazy for calling my O and wanting betas but I think it would truly help reassuring me that things are progressing. My OB appt. is on 11/22 and it seriously feels like it's dragging on.

Confuzion- I'm so so sorry you're not having any symptoms too and feeling similar. Could you call the OB and ask for beta draws? 

Dragonfly- I am so sorry the nausea triggered your anxiety. Hugs, hopefully it will be gone soon- both the nausea and the anxiety.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Nik- that's why I'm doing betas is my anxiety and my doctor was more than happy to do it.

I go for my fourth beta today at 1:30. I'm just praying the number is over 1000.


----------



## confuzion

Nika doing betas with my daughter only made things worse. My first 2 numbers didn't double (it was like a 76 hour doubling time). And my second set almost doubled but not quite either. I was so depressed over it for weeks. It made things worse for me. Which is why I decided I didn't want to do them this time. My pee sticks still look good so I think my hcg is doing what it should. MS tends to come in around 6 I think so I'm hoping I start feeling something soon. I hated the nausea but it did give me some reassurance.


----------



## Girly922

I've just looked back to my tests before my miscarriage, and my tests with DD. My tests with DD progressed quicker than with my mc, but nowhere near as quick as they are progressing this time. I really hope that means this little pip will stick &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Girly922

nikalicious said:


> Thank you ladies so much. I know every pregnancy is different it's still so hard to not worry that my symptoms have diminished. I took my temp this morning and tested and both were fine. My test line was as dark, if not darker than the control. Which was slightly reassuring, but I know that HCG still stays in your system for awhile. I might call my OB today and ask if they can take betas to help my anxiety. I don't know what I would do without you ladies. Being able to have a safe place with women who understand your same fears and anxiety is so helpful. Talking to DH just isn't the same because he doesn't know exactly what it's like. I feel crazy for calling my O and wanting betas but I think it would truly help reassuring me that things are progressing. My OB appt. is on 11/22 and it seriously feels like it's dragging on.

I read that your temp should drop prior to bleeding in the case of a mc, hence why I'm still temping, but I'm not sure whether that's true in all cases. 

I think to help relieve your anxiety, you OB should definitely agree to do some blood draws. It's always worth asking


----------



## confuzion

Girly922 said:


> I've just looked back to my tests before my miscarriage, and my tests with DD. My tests with DD progressed quicker than with my mc, but nowhere near as quick as they are progressing this time. I really hope that means this little pip will stick &#128591;&#127995;

Pip was the nickname I used for my daughter when she was a little embryo <3. Hope it's a lucky nickname for your little pip too. My tests look more or less identical to how they were with my daughter. Which is why I'm trying to remain calm. Weird how I had so many more symptoms with her when hcg looks like it may have been the same. Pregnancies are odd.


----------



## nikalicious

So here is the test progression. Bottom is today which is darker than the middle one but it's hard to tell from the picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161117_095032.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nikalicious

So I called the advice nurse and left a message for them on what to do. 

Girly- that's good to know about the temp drop. That's really reassuring because my temp still stayed high. I looked back at my chart when I had my MC and my temp was almost a full degree lower than it is now so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Girly922

confuzion said:


> Pip was the nickname I used for my daughter when she was a little embryo <3. Hope it's a lucky nickname for your little pip too. My tests look more or less identical to how they were with my daughter. Which is why I'm trying to remain calm. Weird how I had so many more symptoms with her when hcg looks like it may have been the same. Pregnancies are odd.

Aww! I hope that means it's a lucky nickname! DD was pumpkin as she was due and born in October. 
That's good that your tests are much the same, but you're right pregnancies are strange! I'm glad I'm not the only one without any real symptoms though. 



nikalicious said:


> Girly- that's good to know about the temp drop. That's really reassuring because my temp still stayed high. I looked back at my chart when I had my MC and my temp was almost a full degree lower than it is now so I'm hopeful.

It was something I read a couple weeks back and it seems to fit with a lot of people who were still charting when they mc, but a lot of people stop temping before that. I can't remember where I read it now, but it recommended to continue charting until end of first tri


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly I stopped charting.. I figured with my betas continuing to double, I'm going to just trust that peanut is doing fine. If something happens there isn't anything I can do so for now, I'm just going to enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## Girly922

That's a really good mindset to get yourself into Gagrlinpitt! I honestly wish I could get to that point, but my GP wouldn't even entertain the notion of doing betas so this is my comfort right now. I know it doesn't change anything, if the worst is going to happen it'll happen if I know about it or not. 
The sooner my scan comes around, the easier I'll relax


----------



## nikalicious

Guys I'm so confused. Starting to have cramping. I'm at the lab right now waiting to be drawn. But now I'm super nauseous. I hate this rollercoaster so much :(


----------



## Girly922

Try and keep as calm as you can. Cramping is normal early on as everything is stretching. I know it's unnerving. Stay strong, try not to let the anxiety take over :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm hoping everyone feels more reassured very soon and the anxiety lessens! :hugs:

Nika I hope your results are fab. I'm still having some cramping off and on too. 

gagrl- results yet?? 

Afm- my beta came back at 7220 so I'm very happy with that! So beyond ready to see this little one next Tuesday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending everyone lots of :hugs: This is such an worrisome time for us all, every twinge I panic, I keep going to the toilet all the time as I feel/fear I'm bleeding, if I could fast forward the next 35ish weeks I could.
Good luck to those waiting for beta results, hopefully your results will be back soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## nikalicious

You ladies are amazing. The cramping has stopped, but still no symptoms. For the last couple hours I have been repeating out-loud that everything is going to be OK and I'm going to have a healthy baby. I think I just need to say it to help me feel better. Also, I'm knee deep in making 2 dozen cupcakes for DD1's 4th birthday today! I can't believe she's 4! It's been an emotional day all around. 

blessed- so glad your numbers can back looking great!! We've both got US scheduled on Tuesday, I'm excited to see our little gummybears!!

Garg- That's a great mindset! Good for you! It's definitely easier said than done for some of us.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Bloodwork is back.. 954. Although not 1000, from #1 to #4 it's doubled every two days so he said we are done with betas and now it's time to schedule our first ultrasound the first week of December.


----------



## nikalicious

OK, so I got the results back but I have no idea what they mean. My HCG was 1711 and my progesterone was at 24. My doctor sent me an email saying that was good, but I haven't talked with her. Is this OK?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Ladies thank you for your kind words on my anxiety :hugs: I'm so grateful to be a part of this group. 

Nika - those numbers sound great! And your doctor sounds happy with them so that should be good news :)

Gagrl - Numbers are close to 1000, I'm glad your doctor feels they're doubling enough to not have to worry doing labs anymore.

I'm having so much thick cm going on, it has me running to the bathroom to check. So tired today, I took a two hour nap with DD and when we woke up she was up and ready to play but I was so groggy.:sleep:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Nik that beta sounds great!!!


----------



## Jilliank2005

Hello ladies, can I join you?

I am 6+6 today - due July 8th. I had a loss in May 2015 at 11+5 and have been TTC ever since, this was our 4th month of clomid - 1st month at 100mg. 

The fertility clinic told me I was out this month, there was no sign of me ovulating on the clomid after scans on day 12, 15 and 20. They took a progesterone on CD 24 and it was anovulatory. On CD47 I was feeling a bit bloated/uncomfortable and decided I would take some provera to bring on my period - did a HPT just to make sure before hand, and the test window lit up before the control window had even got any dye in it. I was 18dpo, although I had no idea as I thought I was out.

Goodness me - I enjoyed contacting the fertility clinic to tell them they were wrong.

I had a HSG done at the end of the previous cycle too - which might have helped! I have a little girl, born in Dec 2012, who will lose her mind when she finds out! I think that is the thing I am looking forward to the most!

Had an ultrasound on Wednesday - everything looked great, saw heartbeat....trying to be so positive, but so scared of the heartbreak again.


----------



## nikalicious

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Ladies thank you for your kind words on my anxiety :hugs: I'm so grateful to be a part of this group.
> 
> Nika - those numbers sound great! And your doctor sounds happy with them so that should be good news :)
> 
> Gagrl - Numbers are close to 1000, I'm glad your doctor feels they're doubling enough to not have to worry doing labs anymore.
> 
> I'm having so much thick cm going on, it has me running to the bathroom to check. So tired today, I took a two hour nap with DD and when we woke up she was up and ready to play but I was so groggy.:sleep:

Thanks Dragonfly! I am exhausted this morning. I slept horribly because of a very bad headache. I get really bad hormone headaches when PG so although it's a great sign, this headache is almost crippling. And of course my girls woke up early. 

Glad my numbers look good. In excited for the US on Tuesday!

Welcome Jillian! So glad you got your BFP this month and saw the heartbeat! We all are struggling with the anxiety and uncertainty. But we're trying to think positive and enjoy pregnancy. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well my first ultrasound is set.. December 7 at 7:30am. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm even more excited that my husband will be able to be there and hold my hand.


----------



## nikalicious

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well my first ultrasound is set.. December 7 at 7:30am. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm even more excited that my husband will be able to be there and hold my hand.

YAY! It'll be here before you know it! Hubby can't make my appointment next week, which I was really bummed about, but my mom is coming. This will be the first time she's been to an ultrasound appointment with me. :flower:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

nikalicious said:
 

> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> Well my first ultrasound is set.. December 7 at 7:30am. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm even more excited that my husband will be able to be there and hold my hand.
> 
> YAY! It'll be here before you know it! Hubby can't make my appointment next week, which I was really bummed about, but my mom is coming. This will be the first time she's been to an ultrasound appointment with me. :flower:Click to expand...

Aww that's so exciting. I'm sure that will be so special for you two.


----------



## blessedmomma

Nik- yay Tuesday will be a good day for us!!! I had to make it for the afternoon so my hubs could come. That morning is going to take forever I think haha. I'll be 6+2 so I'm hoping to see a Hb. So nice your mom can go with you! Your numbers sound great too.

Gagrl- that's a great number!!!! Can't wait to see a pic of your LO on dec 7th. So nice your hubs can go :) 

Welcome Jillian- so funny you got to tell them they were wrong!


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I'm completely exhausted lately. I crash at night the second I lay down and it's hard to get up. I usually start having a hard time sleeping even in very early pregnancy, so this is pretty odd for me.

Forgot to say happy birthday to your 4 year old nik :)


----------



## robo123

Not good news for me ladies, diagnosed ectopic in my only good tube, I wish you all the best and pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I will be taking a break from the site until I.mentally recover xxx
Thank you all for your support xx


----------



## Girly922

I'm so sorry to hear that robo! Take time to let yourself recover :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

robo123 said:



> Not good news for me ladies, diagnosed ectopic in my only good tube, I wish you all the best and pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I will be taking a break from the site until I.mentally recover xxx
> Thank you all for your support xx

Oh my Robo :-( Im so sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers and we are always here for you.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry robo, sending you many many hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Will be looking out for a scan pic Niki ;)



Jilliank2005 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I am 6+6 today - due July 8th. I had a loss in May 2015 at 11+5 and have been TTC ever since, this was our 4th month of clomid - 1st month at 100mg.
> 
> The fertility clinic told me I was out this month, there was no sign of me ovulating on the clomid after scans on day 12, 15 and 20. They took a progesterone on CD 24 and it was anovulatory. On CD47 I was feeling a bit bloated/uncomfortable and decided I would take some provera to bring on my period - did a HPT just to make sure before hand, and the test window lit up before the control window had even got any dye in it. I was 18dpo, although I had no idea as I thought I was out.
> 
> Goodness me - I enjoyed contacting the fertility clinic to tell them they were wrong.
> 
> I had a HSG done at the end of the previous cycle too - which might have helped! I have a little girl, born in Dec 2012, who will lose her mind when she finds out! I think that is the thing I am looking forward to the most!
> 
> Had an ultrasound on Wednesday - everything looked great, saw heartbeat....trying to be so positive, but so scared of the heartbreak again.

Quite a story! Welcome Jilian! Congrats!



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well my first ultrasound is set.. December 7 at 7:30am. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I'm even more excited that my husband will be able to be there and hold my hand.

Best of luck! I'm a little jealous.



robo123 said:


> Not good news for me ladies, diagnosed ectopic in my only good tube, I wish you all the best and pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I will be taking a break from the site until I.mentally recover xxx
> Thank you all for your support xx

I'm so sorry robo. I've been thinking about you. So saddedened this is the outcome for you. So unfair :hugs:.


----------



## blessedmomma

Praying for you robo. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Praying for you Robo :hugs: I'm so sorry, we are always here for you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Tomorrow marks 6 weeks and I'm holding on to a lot of anxiety.

1. It's when we had our loss in August, I never even knew if our baby had a heartbeat. We just knew they couldn't stay on Earth.

2. Reading through my old TTC/pregnancy journal 6w1d is when MS hit in full force. I'm so scared of struggling as hard as I did with my DD. I laid in bed for hours from the nausea, I don't have that option with DD. 

Thanks for listening ladies.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Tomorrow marks 6 weeks and I'm holding on to a lot of anxiety.
> 
> 1. It's when we had our loss in August, I never even knew if our baby had a heartbeat. We just knew they couldn't stay on Earth.
> 
> 2. Reading through my old TTC/pregnancy journal 6w1d is when MS hit in full force. I'm so scared of struggling as hard as I did with my DD. I laid in bed for hours from the nausea, I don't have that option with DD.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rainbowsun

Hi everyone, 

I held off joining this thread for a few days, because I thought I was keeping it together and thought my coping mechanism would be not thinking about pregnancy loss. As of right now, my due date is 7/23. We had a miscarriage in 9/12, and then a beautiful rainbow baby on 6/14. I have fertility issues, and this is an IVF pregnancy, so it's not just that I'm worried about a loss. I also know how insanely hard it is for us to get pregnant, and if something happens we don't just get to try again naturally. 

I had betas done last week, and that was calming, since things looked good. Now I'm waiting for my first scan and slowly going insane. I know worrying doesn't make anything better, but every little thing drives me nuts. For example, I was feeling nausea last week, and now nothing. I know I shouldn't read too much into it, but can't help myself...


----------



## sil

Rainbow when is your scan? Welcome to the group. Stick baby stick!

Dragonfly, big hugs. I completely understand. It's so scary going through a loss and it's so hard not to worry the next time around. 

Robo, I'm so sorry hun. Big hugs. I am thinking of you 

As for me, two more days til my first ultrasound. I will be 8w1d. I am so terrified that I've literally had nightmares two nights in a row that I went and no heartbeat was round. The scan is actually on the day of my DH and I 10 year dating anniversary and also his birthday so it's a big day for us.


----------



## nikalicious

Robo, Hugs hun I am so sorry! Be kind to yourself and I hope your forever baby is around the corner.

Dragonfly- hugs hun. I know it's hard having MS with other kiddos to take care of. My headaches have been pretty bad and my kids only volume is on 10 unless they are sleeping. I'm struggling being a happy/fun mommy right now but i'm hoping that once my hormones regulate, the headaches will go away.

Sil- that's exciting that your scan is on the 10th anniversary and DH's birthday. Hopefully that's a really good sign! Pregnancy nightmares are the worst. I had really bad ones with DD1- I woke up crying/screaming 2-3 nights a week from horrible realistic nightmares.

Rainbow- welcome! FX'd everything looks good on your scan. When are you scheduled for?

AFM- Nothing new to report. I am excited for my scan on Tuesday. It's going to be very difficult hiding this pregnancy from family for much longer due to holiday gatherings. My nausea comes can goes and I have very slight cramping.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly :hugs: 

Welcome rainbow! 

Sil I hope they find the heartbeat really fast! My first U/s is in 2 days also. :)

I have been having some waves of nausea throughout the day and it was pretty bad this morning after breakfast. I also laid down for a moment and got really dizzy. 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## blessedmomma

Nika I'm having the exact same symptoms and was thinking the same thing. We will have some family over for thanksgiving and I'll have to wear a big sweatshirt to hide my tummy. I've never had such a big tummy this early. I usually don't gain any weight until third tri. We are only a day apart and I'm so glad we have our sonograms on the same day. How exciting!!! It's getting so close. I just hope Monday goes by fast haha. What time is yours Tuesday? I'm not until 2:50 eastern since I'm in Indiana. I had to schedule it for the afternoon so my hubs could come.


----------



## nikalicious

blessedmomma said:


> Nika I'm having the exact same symptoms and was thinking the same thing. We will have some family over for thanksgiving and I'll have to wear a big sweatshirt to hide my tummy. I've never had such a big tummy this early. I usually don't gain any weight until third tri. We are only a day apart and I'm so glad we have our sonograms on the same day. How exciting!!! It's getting so close. I just hope Monday goes by fast haha. What time is yours Tuesday? I'm not until 2:50 eastern since I'm in Indiana. I had to schedule it for the afternoon so my hubs could come.

I'm the same way with my weight gain too! I didn't look pregnant until I was like 28 weeks with DD1! We're going to hubby's aunt and uncles house for Thanksgiving and they will have a lot of wine- they will likely know I'm pregnant by me passing on any wine :wacko: My appt. is at 2:00 PST on Tuesday. I'm starting to have less anxiety knowing that my doctor is happy with my betas and progesterone levels. But the TP checking is still in full force. I feel like that won't ever go away. If anyone says anything about your weight you can tell them it's rude to comment about people weight:haha: Our neighbor's daughter asked me on Thursday night at DD1's birthday dinner if I was pregnant again and I immediately denied it. Her mom was mortified and told her that it was rude. lol She's only 8 so I wasn't bothered by it, but kids sure are brutally honest.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi rainbowsun! Praying this is a super sticky baby.

Sil - So exciting your scan is nearly here! What a great way to spend an anniversary and birthday :flower:

Nika - Sorry about the headaches. It's really hard with kiddos, although I love when DD wants to cuddle. 

AFM - We might tell my husbands parents tomorrow. I feel so sick today that I can barely get off the couch. DD and I are watching movies with pretzels and ginger tea. I'm going to need a lot of their help at this rate with DD and my schoolwork. 

Don't know how I'll get through Thanksgiving without anyone knowing. Food sucks and Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday, MIL always makes extra stuffing for me to take home.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah didn't realize you moved over here SIL and blessed.

Just found out my P and E are dropping. I'm going to wait a bit longer before joining.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3376.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

Lesondemavie how early do they think you implanted? So nice you got to see your LO was ok :cloud9: 

Nika- me passing on wine will be a dead give away on thanksgiving. Haha so funny your neighbors daughter said something. That is so true about kids!

Dragonfly- I hope your thanksgiving is not ruined!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Heartburn/acid reflux.... Is.... Real. I can't eat anything greasy or red meat and I'm not even six weeks yet.. This baby is positive on what it doesn't like already.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looks like I'm leaving, have being cramping and started bleeding this morning, off for bloods this afternoon and repeat again on Wed. I will update when I know xx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Heart I'm praying for you...


----------



## Girly922

Thinking of you heart! :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

lots of hugs and positive thoughts Myheart


----------



## sil

How are you doing now myheart? Were you able to see doctor? How's the bleeding? Thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sending hugs and prayers myheart:hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I saw my gp yesterday and had bloods taken, also having bloods again wed, still cramping alot and still some spotting , pretty much the same as my other losses.
Thank you for all of your support :hugs:


----------



## sil

Xxmyheart I have everything crossed for you that it's just random spotting. Hugs

One hour until my scan ladies! I had multiple nightmares about it last night. I'm really nervous


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck with your scan sil x


----------



## confuzion

rainbowsun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I held off joining this thread for a few days, because I thought I was keeping it together and thought my coping mechanism would be not thinking about pregnancy loss. As of right now, my due date is 7/23. We had a miscarriage in 9/12, and then a beautiful rainbow baby on 6/14. I have fertility issues, and this is an IVF pregnancy, so it's not just that I'm worried about a loss. I also know how insanely hard it is for us to get pregnant, and if something happens we don't just get to try again naturally.
> 
> I had betas done last week, and that was calming, since things looked good. Now I'm waiting for my first scan and slowly going insane. I know worrying doesn't make anything better, but every little thing drives me nuts. For example, I was feeling nausea last week, and now nothing. I know I shouldn't read too much into it, but can't help myself...

Nice to see you here rainbowsun. I know rationally we know symptoms come and go but it's hard not to worry when there is so much at stake. Best of luck to you :hugs:.



lesondemavie said:


> Ah didn't realize you moved over here SIL and blessed.
> 
> Just found out my P and E are dropping. I'm going to wait a bit longer before joining.

Hope it's just a normal fluctuation in your hormones. Let me know when you want to be added :hugs:.



xxmyheartxx said:


> Looks like I'm leaving, have being cramping and started bleeding this morning, off for bloods this afternoon and repeat again on Wed. I will update when I know xx

Still holding on to hope for you myheart :hugs:. Keep us updated. 



sil said:


> Xxmyheart I have everything crossed for you that it's just random spotting. Hugs
> 
> One hour until my scan ladies! I had multiple nightmares about it last night. I'm really nervous

Best of luck! We need some good news around here so make sure to give us an update :)

--------

Sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies. A couple of incidences of bad news on here just really bummed me out. To keep my anxiety levels down I had to step away a bit. Still over a month to my appointment I am going to go crazy.


----------



## sil

My scan went well! Ladies I am so relieved. Baby is measuring ahead at 8w4d with edd of June 30 instead of July 1 (please let me stay in our precious July thread! Haha). Heart rate was 178. Baby was wiggling on the screen. They were able to tell that I ovulated from my right ovary. 


https://i68.tinypic.com/30tlvkl.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

sil said:


> My scan went well! Ladies I am so relieved. Baby is measuring ahead at 8w4d with edd of June 30 instead of July 1 (please let me stay in our precious July thread! Haha). Heart rate was 178. Baby was wiggling on the screen. They were able to tell that I ovulated from my right ovary.
> 
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/30tlvkl.jpg

huge congratulations xx


----------



## nikalicious

Sil- congrats!!! That's such a relief.

AFM- we has our scan. We saw a very faint sac and they dated me at 5w3 or 4 days and said to come back next week. I knew it might still be earlier, I'm still feeling anxious but hopeful.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sil - that's fantastic! What a great picture you got too :) You can't go anywhere, you're stuck with us :winkwink:

Nika - Seeing the sac is great, nice that you get to go back in next week.

Confuzion - Sometimes I have to distance myself from BnB and facebook when there's so much bad news that it feels everywhere :hugs: 

AFM - We had a scan yesterday because I started having awful left sided pain. Baby is measured a day ahead. We got to see a faint flicker of the heartbeat the tech counted 124 bmp. Only 13 more days until our next visit and scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

My heart- I'm praying for you :hugs: 

Sil- baby looks adorable! 

Confuzion- I have to have breaks as well. 

Dragonfly- so nice you got to see baby and heartbeat sounds great! 

Nika- I'm praying you get to see the baby on your next scan! 

Afm- we got to see our little 'sweet pea' that we are calling this baby with heartbeat and all. Ob checked and there is no bleed around the baby which is amazing since I always have a bleed by the baby and it's the reason we lost our last. So grateful! He didn't date the pregnancy so I'm still going on when I o'ed. I go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound so he can date the baby. I'm extremely sick. Don't think I'll miss out on hyperemesis this time.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wishing you lovely ladies lots of luck!
I'm definitely loosing this one, thank you for all of your support xx


----------



## Girly922

I'm so sorry heart! Massive hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

&#128532; oh heart.. I'm so so sorry.. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## nikalicious

Oh heart, I am so so sorry hun! We are all here for you. So much love to you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Im so sorry to hear heart :( I'm praying for you


----------



## confuzion

Sil - you are definitely more than welcome to stay :) 

Myheart - I'm so sorry you're going through this again hon:hugs:.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sending hugs and prayers Myheart, I'm so sorry you're going through this again :hugs:


----------



## baseball_mom

Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday. Due date 7/31/17 roughly. I'm waiting to have blood work on Monday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome Baseball_mom! congrats on your bfp :)

Omg, this constipation is a real drag. The cramps are awful and my leg went to sleep while I was in the bathroom :shy:.... hubs is off to get me some prunes.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome baseball mom and congrats! 

Dragonfly I've been exact opposite, but now I'm starting on zofran for morning sickness and I'll be joining you soon. Not looking forward to it:(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Anyone else dealing with heartburn/acid reflux? My oh my this is painful..


----------



## blessedmomma

I have been occasionally gagirl. My ob said it can make sickness worse too :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

blessedmomma said:


> I have been occasionally gagirl. My ob said it can make sickness worse too :(

So did mine.. Luckily I hadn't felt with much of ms, but I took a zantac at 9pm and my throat is still burning. He told me I could use tums sparingly ontop of the zantac so that might be my next move in an hour or so if it's still bothering me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

blessedmomma said:


> Dragonfly I've been exact opposite, but now I'm starting on zofran for morning sickness and I'll be joining you soon. Not looking forward to it:(

The Zofran is probably what's doing it to me too. Although I took Zofran all of my pregnancy with DD and I was never this constipated. :wacko:



Gagrlinpitt said:


> Anyone else dealing with heartburn/acid reflux? My oh my this is painful..

I had serious heartburn with DD and my last pregnancy, so far not this time though. I hope it stays that way! Have you tried eating apples? It was the only thing with DD that would calm my heartburn.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly I've been exact opposite, but now I'm starting on zofran for morning sickness and I'll be joining you soon. Not looking forward to it:(
> 
> The Zofran is probably what's doing it to me too. Although I took Zofran all of my pregnancy with DD and I was never this constipated. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with heartburn/acid reflux? My oh my this is painful..Click to expand...
> 
> I had serious heartburn with DD and my last pregnancy, so far not this time though. I hope it stays that way! Have you tried eating apples? It was the only thing with DD that would calm my heartburn.Click to expand...

I hadn't but I'm going to try it.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome baseball_mom! 

I still have a lack of symptoms and is does worry me, but I keep trying to remind myself that every pregnancy is different.


----------



## nikalicious

Welcome baseball mom! I'm actually a baseball wife :wave: 

Girly- I am in the same boat. I had cramping last night and I'm still have SO much anxiety. I'm trying to remind myself to be thankful because it is Thanksgiving after all!!! I'm still just disappointed there wasn't more to see on my scan. 

I had horrible acid reflux and heartburn with both my girls but not until 3rd tri. I took Tums like they were candy!

I'm so sorry for you ladies who are having horrible MS. Hopefully the zofran helps. With DD2 I was hospitalized because I couldn't keep anything down, but that was at 12weeks. I was fine before that. So strange how everyone is different and evey pregnancy is different.

I hope everyone who is celebrating Thanksgiving today has a nice holiday. And I hope everyone is kind on themselves, mommying is not for the faint of heart, it's hard work. Hugs to all you ladies :hug:


----------



## sil

I found baby's heartbeat on the Doppler for the first time today! It's thanksgiving here in the us and since we've had a good ultrasound we decided to tell my in laws. They are excited for us. :) I haven't been feeling great lately. A lot of nausea and exhaustion. I am always ready to fall into bed by 8pm.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- That's great you heard the heartbeat! What kind of Doppler do you have? We just bought the sonoline b.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sil - that's really exciting you found baby with the doppler! I can't wait to use ours. So awesome you told family :)

Blessedmomma - I used a sonoline B with DD and have it again this time around, I really like the doppler.

AFM - We didn't tell my in laws, there was just never a good moment. But everyone saw my seabands so I'm sure they did the math. Oh well, I think we'll wait until later in the week when we can just tell my in laws in a relaxed setting. Thank God for Zofran, I got to eat Thanksgiving dinner!! I can't wait to be able to try out our doppler, I wonder what the soonest baby could be heard would be... do you think trying at 7 weeks would be too early/silly?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

The only thing I'd worry about with trying the Doppler this really is if you can't find the heartbeat... Getting worried about it. And it might just be to soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I was gonna try at 7 weeks. I've decided I won't get upset knowing it may be too soon if I don't hear anything. I tried to skim the internet to see how early others have heard and the earliest I found was right before 8 weeks. I honestly don't think too many women use it much before then. And I did see a lot of women didn't hear anything until 10 weeks, but hey I figure I have it here why not! And I completely agree about the zofran. We had to get our Christmas shopping done today and there is no way I could even function without some relief. A couple nights ago I woke up in the middle of the night so sick I thought I was gonna throw up right there. I had to have hubs run downstairs and get me one. I'm so thankful.


----------



## sil

Blessed I have a sonaline b too. I started trying a 8 weeks and first found it at 8+5. With DS2 I found it at 8+2. I didn't have it with ds1.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessedmomma - I may wait until 7 and a half weeks so it might be a little easier. I know I wont flip out if I don't find it, and I'm really hopeful that my appt at 8w2d they'll do an u/s. Seriously thankful for Zofran, I wish I could use other medications but they don't seem to work as well. My midwife assured me they wouldn't prescribe anything harmful. There's a few bad studies, but she felt the benefits outweighed the statistics.

AFM - I know I napped a lot when I was pregnant with DD but oh man, I started making lunch and I had to sit down because I felt so tired and just couldn't function anymore. Thankful DH ran errands with me this morning before he left for work, picked up some sour hard candies to suck on when my saliva gets too much and to try for the nausea.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I have some other meds but nothing works as well as zofran for me either. And the 'natural' remedies don't work at all for me. I saw when they came out with the possibly bad side effects, but I've also read that the 'bad' things they witnessed are no different than the general population results are without zofran so I think it was bad research. My ob is friends with a high risk perinatologist who said the research was all bogus. I'm not worried about it at all. I've used it for my last 6 babies with no problems.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - That makes me feel so much better, I can't even begin to express the guilt I feel when I take one but it's what gets me through the day so I can be a mother to DD and actually eat food. I still have break through nausea with the zofran, but those moments I just take it easy and hope for the best.

My nipples are super sore this morning, I've bf DD for 23 months. I imagine as I get further along my milk will dry up and she'll wean herself. We have to start looking into moving her into a big girl bed too. We still cosleep and it works best for our family, but as my tummy grows and once #2 arrives she can't be in bed with us unless this one will sleep in a bassinet next to the bed. DD would never sleep in a bassinet, we started cosleeping because it was the way we all got sleep! Now I love the cuddles.


----------



## sil

Dragonfly maybe you can try a big girl bed but still in your bedroom so it's not as big of a change for her. I breastfed my son until I got pregnant as well but he actually quickly self weaned when I hit about 6-7 weeks (he was 15 months old). I know some babies/toddlers continue to breastfeed through pregnancy and then cofeed when baby is born which is sweet (if it is something you and your dd wanted of course)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

sil said:


> Dragonfly maybe you can try a big girl bed but still in your bedroom so it's not as big of a change for her. I breastfed my son until I got pregnant as well but he actually quickly self weaned when I hit about 6-7 weeks (he was 15 months old). I know some babies/toddlers continue to breastfeed through pregnancy and then cofeed when baby is born which is sweet (if it is something you and your dd wanted of course)

I'm hoping DH will agree to it, he's loved cosleeping as well. He slept with her on his chest while we were still in the hospital (I had a rough recovery). But lately her feet keep winding up in his face so he's saying it's time for her to move out to her own bed:haha: I would love to have her bed attached to ours that way she's still close enough to feel us if she wakes.


----------



## nikalicious

Hi ladies! :wave: I totally had something types up last night and then fell asleep before posting. Lol

So sorry for you ladies with such bad MS. And jealous of you ladies who get to hear their baby's heartbeat on the doppler! We didn't use one with the girls but I might have to get one this time!

I can totally relate to nursing and your nipples hurting! DD2 is still nursing at 20 months. There are times when I'm nursing her and get super nauseous. This is the first time I've nursed while pregnant but she only nurses at most 3 times a day. Tonight she didn't want any milk before bed, which was shocking!

I'm no help with co-sleeping. We moved DD1 to a bug girl bed before #2 and we'll likely out both the girls in bunkbeds for #3. We only co-sleeping the first 8-12 weeks though.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Maybe she's on her way to weaning herself if she went to bed without nursing. DD still likes to nurse to sleep, although I got DH to get her to fall asleep with him last night because she just wanted to play with me. Sorry you've gotten super nauseous while nursing, probably the hormones that wake up while nursing. Yikes, like the feeling when your uterus is shrinking back up after delivery and it's contractions while nursing, I remember those being very intense.


----------



## nikalicious

Yes, it seems as if she might be weaning which is bittersweet. I love nursing but getting nauseous while nursing is hard plus the nipple sensitivity. Her latch is horrible because we've gotten lazy but even when it's good it still hurts! And yes, I remember such intense cramping while nursing with both girls. I'm excited to feel kicks again. This is likely our last baby so I'm trying to enjoy it fully.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

When I nurse DD I frequently get hungry all of a sudden, which then brings the nausea. Do you get hungry quickly? It's like we'll start nursing then all of a sudden I'm so hungry like I haven't eaten in hours, it only happens when we're nursing.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I still have breakthrough nausea with the zofran too, but nowhere near as bad if I don't take it. I refused meds with my first 3 babies and that 3rd one I almost lost due to it. I had gotten dehydrated which made me have contractions. Then they found out he wasn't growing like he should. He wasn't getting the nutrients he needs. I felt so guilty! I was only trying to do what I thought was best and in doing so I was harming him. Please don't feel guilty for taking something. Your baby needs you to eat and drink and function! And we have co-slept with all 8 of ours. We both absolutely love it. Sometimes we have 2 in bed for a while if the next one comes while the last is little still. When we do move them to their own bed we put them in a toddler bed right next to ours. When we had a couple really fast we had a toddler bed on each side of us and one in bed with us haha. Right now my 10 month old is in bed with us and our almost 3 year old is in her toddler bed next to DH's side. 

When I was nursing a baby and got pregnant my milk never actually dried up. Tandem nursing wasn't something I wanted to do so I started weaning over half through the pregnancy both times. My babies were about 18-19 mos both times. It was very emotional for me and seemed easier on them than it was for me. 

Nika- oh my goodness my nipples were sore when I was nursing my last two babies and pregnant again!!! With the first baby I nursed (which was my 6th child) I would feel nauseous at the start of every feed. So when I got pregnant it intensified so much it was horrible. I'm not sure why it didn't happen with the others after nursing him.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome baseball mom! I added you. 

Hey ladies :wave:, glad the zofran is helping you blessed and dragonfly. 

So how do you ladies feel about doing a fun sort of questions post every Monday? (chose this because it happens to be today lol). Just to see where everyone is and keep the conversation going. Basically I type out some questions and you all answer. I saw this being done at a different board and it seemed fun. I'll start by answering the questions myself. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

5+6 by LMP. Technically 6+2 by early ovulation. So either an apple seed or blueberry?

*What are your symptoms this week?* 

Nausea has definitely come in full force. No vomiting but I can't even think about food without getting gaggy. 

*Do you have any appointments this week?* 

No. Still a month away. I feel like I won't be confident about this pregnancy at all until we have a scan and the wait is dragging :sad1:.

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*

Should be baby #2. I have a 15 month old DD. 

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

I DREAD giving my daughter her naps. She fights me and fights me and I end up tired and super frustrated by the time she sleeps. I have to bounce on the yoga ball or drive her around to get her to sleep. And if she skips her nap she's a nightmare all day. 

Oh and I hate deciding what to make for and actually making dinner. I wish I could delegate that duty to someone else. 

* What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*

Hoping for an unmedicated VBAC but not stuck in my ways about it. Whatever is safest for me and baby.


----------



## baseball_mom

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

5+0 by LMP. I just moved from the poppy seed to the apple seed today but we have given the baby the nickname poppy :)

*What are your symptoms this week? *

I have been a little nauseous here and there. I gagged this morning brushing my teeth and I have a metal taste in my mouth today. I have had bad pressure headaches but that is from the condition I have. Im also having cramping. Oh and exhaustion!

*Do you have any appointments this week? *

I went for bloods this morning. I have one more blood draw to do on Wednesday and then we are going to talk about next steps. If I dont get a scan soon, Im going to get upset. If I dont get the answers I want from the nurse, Im going to talk to the doctor. I just feel like this nurse that I have been talking to is blowing me off and snotty that I keep calling because Im anxious. I cant help it. We have been trying for 2 years with a chemical back in May. I have every right to want every test that will give me some peace.

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*

This will be #3 for me but #1 for my SO. I have 2 beautiful kids (14 yo DD and 9 yo DS) from a previous marriage. 

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

I feel your pain about deciding what to make for dinner. I find that if I dont plan out the week dinners ahead of time, it makes it so much harder. 
*
What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*

Im hoping for an epidural as soon as my water breaks. I had my son so fast they couldnt give me the epidural. The obgyn that delivered him said that if I ever have any more children that I cant wait to get to the hospital.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ok this should be fun!!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

6w5d by LMP and 6w3d by ultrasound so a blueberry.

*What are your symptoms this week?* 
Constipation, heartburn, nausea, and bloating.

*Do you have any appointments this week?* 

No. Ultrasound scheduled for December 7.

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have? *
First baby for us

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

I Can't say I do right now..

* What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*
Whatever is safest for me and baby


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, fun! 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

5+5 by LMP so apple seed at the moment, nicknamed Pip

*What are your symptoms this week?* 
Insane hunger, and the nausea has truly kicked in today

*Do you have any appointments this week?* 

No, but I did bump into the community midwife at work today. First appt with her booked for next week. 

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have? *
Second baby, we have a 3yo DD

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

So many, yet all forgotten in this moment in time while I quiver next to a sick bowl and try not to puke :sick:

* What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*
Home water birth. I had a drug free water birth in a midwife unit with DD, she was born in less that 3.5hrs. There's a chance I may not make it to the hospital this time as I barely did with her, I laboured mostly in the car. So providing I stay low risk again, I'm staying home.


----------



## sil

I love this! 
*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

9 weeks by my dates, 9+3 by ultrasound. 

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Exhaustion. I want to sleep by 8 pm. I am also very emotional and irritable. I cried over a commercial today. I'm nauseous but only in the afternoons and evenings. For some reason mornings are fine. 

*Do you have any appointments this week?* 

No. my next appointment is December 19 and I will have an ultrasound (12 weeks by my dates, 12+3 by theirs). 

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have? *

Third living baby. I have two DS (ages 3 and 1) and two angels. 

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

My DH is like a tornado. I think he makes a bigger mess than the kids do. I can stay on top of cleaning when he's at work but when he gets home it's a whirlwind of shoes and clothes and dishes and toys and papers and god even knows what everywhere. Ugh

* What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*
I haven't decided yet. Ds1 was a painful long back labor and I ended up with an epidural which was too good so I didn't feel any contractions or know when to push. They had to look at the monitor and tell me when to push and I felt disconnected.DS2 was a fast natural labor. I was rushed to hospital in the ambulance and gave birth within minutes of arriving and pushed for only two minutes. It was painful and terrifying since it was so fast and I had major blood loss. I guess I'm hoping for something in between. Natural but low key and not too fast


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Great idea! Fun way to remember where everyone is. Does anyone have little floaters or squiggles in their vision? I had them with DD but can't remember when they started, mostly my memory of them was when I had pre-e so I'm freaking myself out already.

Girly - That's incredible you did a water birth! I so badly wanted to do one with DD but because of pre-e I got risked out to the hospital.

*How far along are you? Size of baby?
*
6w+2d, baby is the size of a raspberry

*What are your symptoms this week? *
I'm so flipping tired, and when I do lay down to sleep I can't! Nausea is to the point where I have to be cautious on my medication to keep it under control.

*Do you have any appointments this week? *
Nope, just one more week!

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*
This will be baby #2, DD will be 2 on December 6th!

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*
There aren't enough left overs in the fridge for dinner and I don't want to cook anything.

*What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*
An easier birth, no complications and one I can move around during labor. DD's birth was scary, my DH is not an openly emotional person but when he would tell anyone how hard the delivery was he would begin to cry. He's completely terrified of labor and delivery this time.


----------



## blessedmomma

Ah fun!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

I did not have a cycle after losing our baby in September. Based on ovulation I'm 7 weeks today. My ob made it sound like I was almost a week further along, but we did not dtd around then so I'm sure not. However, since I didn't have a cycle I'll have to go with whatever date he gives me at my next ultrasound. 

*What are your symptoms this week? *

Exhaustion, extreme nausea, constipation. 

*Do you have any appointments this week? *

December 13 is my next appt and a dating ultrasound. (Going off of ovulation date I'm exactly 20 weeks less than I was with my last baby, so getting a different date will be good I think. For example as of today I would be 27 weeks pregnant with the baby I lost. It's a constant reminder.) 

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*

This is our 9th. We have dd-18, dd-16, ds-9, ds-6, ds-5, ds-4, dd-2, ds-10 mos. 

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

I can't say I do! 
*
What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*

i would love to make it to the hospital and get an epidural. I've done without and with, and it's just a better experience For me to have it. One baby my labor was literally 39 minutes from first contraction to birth (I feel for you ladies with speedy deliveries, not fun! I barely made it to the hospital) although the next one took about 5 hours and the next after that took 3 so even though I was terrified it would happen again, it hasn't. My biggest concern with the birth is that I want to go home after asap. I did a midwife center birth with my last baby just so I could go home faster. I did go home within a couple hours, but things weren't caught that should have been. I had a second degree tear that wasn't stitched and also got postpartum pre-eclampsia (I didn't even know you could get it after having the baby). I have so many high risks with my pregnancies it's just not safe to do a home birth or even a birth center birth again. I just hate staying in the hospital after!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- with my 39 minute labor (baby #6) I lost a lot of blood as well. They said it was from the fast labor and birth, but I was also anemic so that didn't help. It really is terrifying.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I lost a lot of blood too, they debated whether to give me a blood transfusion or not. I'm glad that they didn't, although had my life been in danger it would have been a good thing. 

Blessed - How scary that you developed postpartum pre-e! The highest my bp got during pre-e was the day after delivery. They kept us 5 days and when we were finally released I was so afraid to be home with my bp still high, I was on medication for a little while.


----------



## londongirl

Hi all
Can I please join? EDD is 28 July...

My history is 2012 blighted ovum, 2013 "natural" MC at 6w, 2014 beautiful healthy baby boy &#10084;&#65039;, 2016 MMC found at 10w...

I'm now 4.5w pregnant with an IVF Bub and I can feel early "pulling" and stretching, which I had with my healthy pregnancy. It's hard not to get your hopes up but also hard not to be a nervous wreck...

Are you all using any strategies to help you mentally get thru the worry?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Welcome Londongirl!:wave: I'm sorry for your previous losses. 

For me what I've found comforting is that now I am further than I was with my mc. And from the beginning, to me, things felt differently than they did when I was pregnant with my angel. It's all one day at a time :hugs:


----------



## nikalicious

Ooo this is fun!! 


*How far along are you? Size of baby?
*
I am 6weeks 4 days based on ovulation and my last US. Baby is the size of a pomegranate seed.

*What are your symptoms this week? *

Random nausea at any time of day or night. Constipation, gassy. Super tender nipples.

*Do you have any appointments this week?* 

Yes, TODAY!!! I'm really, really hoping well see and possibly hear the heartbeat. I'm really nervous.

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*

This is our 3rd. Dd1 born 11/2012, DD2 born 03/2015. All 3 would be almost exactly the same distance apart from one another. 

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

I'm pretty content right now!! Although I so struggle with getting the energy to cook dinner too. But I plan the meals out for a week to help avoid last minute frantic cooking. 
*
What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*

My first was a very long back labor (42hours) that I luckily had naturally in the birthing tub. My 2nd was 5 hours in the birthing tub as well. I'm really thinking of getting a birth photographer this time. We'll deliver at the same place as the other two and hopefully have a great experience like the other times. I wish I could do a home birth but it's not covered under our medical insurance and would be really expensive.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome londongirl! 

I loved having a water birth, it was intervention free and the midwives didn't even touch DD until the Dr came to do the paeds checks a couple of hours later. I really hope I can get a pool at home this time. 

Good luck at your appt today nik!


----------



## blessedmomma

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I lost a lot of blood too, they debated whether to give me a blood transfusion or not. I'm glad that they didn't, although had my life been in danger it would have been a good thing.
> 
> Blessed - How scary that you developed postpartum pre-e! The highest my bp got during pre-e was the day after delivery. They kept us 5 days and when we were finally released I was so afraid to be home with my bp still high, I was on medication for a little while.


They debated with me also later, but in the moment they kept threatening to give me the meds that stop you from bleeding. The nurse kept saying "you better stop bleeding or you'll get them and you won't like it!" As if I was trying to bleed to death or something haha. After my last miscarriage in September I almost died from blood loss. They gave me 3 different meds to stop it. The next day they ran my blood and I had went from excellent iron levels to severely anemic. the nurses said it was up to my doc as to whether I'd get a transfusion but I would expect it, although he let me go without it thankfully. 

Up until I got postpartum pre-e I didn't even know it was possible. I thought that was something you got in pregnancy and after delivery it goes away. I had it with my first baby and it left after delivery. It was about a week after he was born that I had symptoms. I never had it while pregnant with him. My kidneys were hurting and I was seeing spots. I took my blood pressure on a whim when I started having pounding headaches. I had to go to the er and they wanted to admit me. I begged them to let me go and they did against their better judgement. I was on meds for about 3-4 weeks and my blood pressure was still a little high when I came off. At the hospital they said I was dangerously close to a stroke or seizure :( 

Nika- I hope you see a heartbeat today fluttering away! I wanted a home birth with my last one but it's the same for us. Insurance didn't cover it and would be outrageously expensive. And in all honesty I've had so many high risk scenarios I really shouldn't.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome londongirl!

Girly- I tried the birthing tub with my last baby and hated it. I love a bath and get so relaxed I really thought I'd like it. It was the main thing on my birth plan. It's so ridiculous to me that I couldn't stand it and got back out within minutes! Never again for me haha


----------



## Girly922

Haha! I did that with the bath when I started having contractions at home. DH phoned the hospital who said that first labour tends to be slow so not to rush in and try and labour at home for a bit. He ran me a bath, I got in and straight back out again. It was awful. Within 10 minutes he was back on the phone telling the hospital we were coming in. I was already in the second stage of labour before we got there so they got me straight in the pool and it was wonderful.


----------



## blessedmomma

I wonder if I would have liked it better had my midwife let me get up on my knees in it. She kept forcing me to lay in it on my back and I felt I had no control of my body at all. My body was pushing without me and I hated it. I tried to get on all fours in it and she said I can't reach the baby that way and had me lay back down. I got out of the bath and she flipped out. I think she was worried he was going to be born on the way to the bed. They didn't have the bed protectors on so she had me sit on the toilet. She kept saying to push on the toilet and I kept saying I didn't want my baby born there! I made it to the bed and labored on all fours but he got shoulder dystocia and was stuck (he was my biggest baby by far at 9 lbs) she had to flip me over and push my legs behind my head and he came out but wasn't breathing for the longest time. Right before they got the oxygen on him he started breathing and cried.


----------



## Girly922

Oh gosh, I never would've been able to lay down in it, I was on all fours the whole time. Bless you, it sounds like you haven't had the easiest of pregnancies and labours! In hindsight a good thing you got out of the pool then.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - How scary, sounds like it was a good thing you got out of the pool. How strange your midwife made you lay in the tub. Mine wanted me to move around in it and sway, but I never got the chance. Instead I had to lay flat on a bed because of my bp jumping.

I'm want to smother DH with a pillow, I'm in such a mood this morning. DD wont stop whining and wont eat what I made for breakfast so I let her out of the highchair. DH gave her a pot of beans and rice in the fridge from last night, then LEFT her with it to poop. I feel terrible this morning so running into the kitchen to save the meal before DD dumped it on the floor made me rip his head off when he returned from the bathroom.:growlmad: Why are men so stupid sometimes?


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks girly. I have definitely had some scares in labor. One son I almost lost when his placenta pulled away right before birth. He wasn't breathing either but they got him breathing. I'm so thankful he made it! 

Dragonfly- it was strange she wouldn't let me do what my body was telling me to do. It felt much better on my hands and knees when I got out. Oh your DH! What are they thinking sometimes??? I could totally see mine doing that as well. 

I'm so extremely sick today :( haven't even had my vitamins yet. I tried to take them this morning and immediately gagged them up.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry you're feeling so poorly, have you tried taking your vitamins at night? I take them before bed with the unisom and b6 - I'm hopeful that the sleep aid helps me stay asleep through feeling the funk after taking vitamins.


----------



## baseball_mom

My beta came back at 79 this morning. Hoping all goes well tomorrow and it is doubling. I'm so ready to tell mine and my SO family already!


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- we are too alike! I take unisom before bed too, but my b6 during the day. I thought it would keep me up since b vitamins give energy? I think I'll have to switch and see how it goes. I'm nervous if I take my prenatal vitamins at night they will make me sick while I try to sleep. I usually feel sicker after I take them in the day. I guess all I can do is give it a try. 

Baseball- I hope they double nicely tomorrow! With my 7th baby my first draw was 11!!!!! They told me I was likely miscarrying. She is playing in the other room right now so they were wrong to say the least haha.


----------



## londongirl

baseball_mom said:


> My beta came back at 79 this morning. Hoping all goes well tomorrow and it is doubling. I'm so ready to tell mine and my SO family already!

We are in the same boat!

I had HCG done on Monday and this morning as well (Wednesday). I get my results back this afternoon. Soooooo hope it's doubled.... Or even better, gone thru the roof. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

baseball_mom said:


> My beta came back at 79 this morning. Hoping all goes well tomorrow and it is doubling. I'm so ready to tell mine and my SO family already!

Great beta! I hope it's doubling beautifully so you can tell family already :)



blessedmomma said:


> Dragonfly- we are too alike! I take unisom before bed too, but my b6 during the day. I thought it would keep me up since b vitamins give energy? I think I'll have to switch and see how it goes. I'm nervous if I take my prenatal vitamins at night they will make me sick while I try to sleep. I usually feel sicker after I take them in the day. I guess all I can do is give it a try.
> 
> Baseball- I hope they double nicely tomorrow! With my 7th baby my first draw was 11!!!!! They told me I was likely miscarrying. She is playing in the other room right now so they were wrong to say the least haha.

We are, it's great! I don't find that the b6 keeps me awake, gosh I wish it gave me energy - I'm running on empty all day until about 3pm then crash again by 7! I actually don't take a prenatal, with DD they made me so sick no matter what so I never had any. This time around I'm focusing on what I'm eating, I'll take 100mg b6 with breakfast, baby aspirin and 800mg folic acid at bed time with the unisom and another 100mg b6.



londongirl said:


> We are in the same boat!
> 
> I had HCG done on Monday and this morning as well (Wednesday). I get my results back this afternoon. Soooooo hope it's doubled.... Or even better, gone thru the roof.
> 
> Let us know how you get on!

I bet your betas will be great too! 

We got our Christmas tree today and it smells wonderful! While driving out to the tree farm I told DH my nails are super thick and growing fast. With DD they started chipping and breaking a ton during first tri. I'm really thinking we're team :blue: this time around! It's going to be forever until we know!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I'm on baby aspirin too! I have had clots by the placenta with all but a couple babies and it's the reason I lost the last one (also the reason I almost lost another) so my ob suggested it. I always try to take a prenatal at first until I get too sick. I've tried to take flinstones in some pregnancies. Right now I take a b-100 complex (it has 100 of each b vitamin and 400 folate), baby aspirin, fish oil, d3, and a natural iron since I got anemic with my miscarriage and usually do in pregnancy. Today I barely got the aspirin in me. I'll try the b vitamin and aspirin tomorrow.

When do you find out gender? I sent my 6 weeks pic to a website called gender experts and they said girl. Right now I have 5 boys and 3 girls so that would even things up nicely. I'll hopefully get the blood test after 10 weeks that tells the gender and the health of the baby so I won't have to wait too long. We may also pay for an ultrasound around 15 weeks but we will see :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm kind of terrible at taking my aspirin right now, it's more of a every other day kind of thing :( We'll find out the gender closer to 20 weeks, I think it's more fun to find out on a scan than a blood draw, even if it does take longer :)


----------



## londongirl

Yay! I was soooo scared to get my 48 hour HCG results but... they have over quadrupled in 48 h :D


----------



## blessedmomma

Awesome londongirl!!! Congrats!

Dragon- I could see that. I just want to know asap. I'm already itching to buy some gender specific clothes. :)


----------



## baseball_mom

londongirl said:


> baseball_mom said:
> 
> 
> My beta came back at 79 this morning. Hoping all goes well tomorrow and it is doubling. I'm so ready to tell mine and my SO family already!
> 
> We are in the same boat!
> 
> I had HCG done on Monday and this morning as well (Wednesday). I get my results back this afternoon. Soooooo hope it's doubled.... Or even better, gone thru the roof.
> 
> Let us know how you get on!Click to expand...

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## baseball_mom

Congratulations londongirl!


----------



## Girly922

That's great londongirl!


----------



## lesondemavie

Ok, I think I'm feeling better about joining now. Still anxious to get out of first tri but we just saw our little teddy bear yesterday measuring 8+2 with a little heart fluttering away at 162 bpm &#128525;. I'm past our MMC date and crossing my everything that this is our rainbow.



You can add me to the front. Current EDD based on baby's size is 7.9.17, but I guess that could change!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone. Here's that little questionnaire so you can all get to know me a bit better:

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

This is complicated because I have really quick cycles. By pure LMP, I'm only 7+3, by ovulation date I'm 7+6, RE guessed 8+1, considering based on hcg and my first positive that I probably implanted around 7 DPO (or earlier). Baby is measuring 8+3 by ultrasound.

*What are your symptoms this week?*

"Morning" sickness has been hitting me hard since baby measured 6+3. I couldn't eat anything at all the first weekend. I started diclegis a little over a week ago, and since then I've thrown up just 3 out 15 nights. On the nights I throw up it goes on for a while to where I've probably blown chunks at least 10 times by morning. I still feel nauseated throughout the day and I gag on some foods, but for the most part I can eat and manage ok. I've also been pretty exhausted, needing to pee more has picked up quite a bit, and my boobs are still slightly sore though not nearly as bad as they were weeks 5-6.

*Do you have any appointments this week?*

Just had an appointment yesterday. Getting blood results today. I'm on hormonal support for progesterone and estrogen so I get an ultrasound and blood test weekly. I have subclinical hypothyroidism which we believe was the cause of our MMC. Next appointment is next Tuesday.

*Will this be your first baby? If not, how many kids do you have?*

This is my third pregnancy. Hoping with every fiber of my being that this will be our first baby. One that we get to meet and hold and kiss.

*Do you have a non pregnancy related rant?*

Not really. Everything painful for me this past year is related to ttc and loss. I guess I'm a bit frustrated that now that things are going well on that front we have another pending loss hanging over our heads. One of our cats is very, very sick and the vets aren't sure they can help her. She's only 8 and a half and it would kill us to have to put her down, but it looks like that is what we will have to do this week &#128542;.

*What are you hoping for as far as your birth experience?*

I have absolutely no clue. I just want a healthy baby at this point.


----------



## nikalicious

Hey ladies!! I was so excited last night I forgot to update you All! We heard and saw the heartbeat last night at our appointment!!! I forgot how much of an incredible sound that was! I am so happy and have a little more sense of relief that this might just our forever rainbow baby!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161130_091911.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

Les and nika- hooray!!!!! Love the pics. Your babies are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Leson and Mike, great pictures!!!

Only 6 more days until our local scan which hopefully we'll get pictures of...


----------



## blessedmomma

Can't wait to see some more pictures in here :)


----------



## sil

Ladies I am sooo tired. I just have no energy anymore. Last night I slept 9 and a half hours and I feel like I've slept 2. I feel like a horrible mom to my two ds because I barely have the energy to get off of the couch. I just want to run and play and be a fun happy loving mom but I don't have it in me right now and it makes me feel sad.


----------



## Girly922

I'm right with you sil, I feel like such a crappy mum but between the waves of nausea, always being cold and the constant tiredness I barely leave the sofa when we're home. Hopefully your energy levels will pick up as you approach second tri, not too much further now.


----------



## baseball_mom

So my second set of betas came back yesterday at 192 which is more than doubled from the 79. We are thrilled! My first scan is scheduled for the 22nd. I was so hoping that we would have an early scan next week but I guess we have to wait.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil and girly I'm in the same boat. Extremely tired and it doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get. And the sickness definitely doesn't help either. There are even times I wake up in the middle of the night feeling nauseous. I think the sickness may be draining my energy even further. 

Baseball- that's great news! Hooray! It's so hard to wait for a scan.


----------



## nikalicious

Sil and girly- don't feel bad, this will pass and you will be chasing after them in no time. I am tired too and my girls aren't making it any easier on me. But DH and I have been staying up a little too late watching movies after the girls are in bed.

Does anyone have a nipple that is more sensitive than the other when pregnant? Mostly my right nipple is super tender and it really isn't fun to have DD2 nurse on that side. She's still only nursing 1-3 times a day. My random craving have been in FULL swing. Some of the weirdest stuff! And the nausea RIGHT before bed has been killer. It's hard to fall asleep when I feel like I want to throw up.

Baseball- That is such great news that your betas are progressing nicely!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Nika- it's weird you say your nausea is right before bed. I get hungry at 9pm every night and if I don't eat something I'll be sick all night long. I'm craving donuts!!!! Never has been a craving of mine in pregnancy. I have actual dreams about eating donuts haha


----------



## nikalicious

blessedmomma said:


> Nika- it's weird you say your nausea is right before bed. I get hungry at 9pm every night and if I don't eat something I'll be sick all night long. I'm craving donuts!!!! Never has been a craving of mine in pregnancy. I have actual dreams about eating donuts haha

That's so funny you're craving donuts!! We just took the girls to donuts this morning as part of our advent activities and had donuts with DH at work.

I've had the nausea before bed a couple nights in a row and i can usually take a Tums and it'll settle down enough for me to fall asleep.


----------



## sil

We just got donuts this morning too, and I kid you not before today I haven't had a donut in probably 4 'months!! How funny. Craving of the day I guess. 

Thank you girls for helping me feel better and less alone with my tiredness. 

The nausea is worse here at nights too. Mornings aren't terrible but it starts hitting in the afternoon and night.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hah I had a craving for a donut a few weeks ago and made DH drive all over to find the perfect one. It was glorious, but that's before the nausea hit. Nights are the worst for me too. I feel nauseated all day long, but I only vomit at night. Sometimes I'll even wake up in the middle of the night and run off to throw up. Typically though it's brushing my teeth or taking my vitamins that will trigger it. I don't mind the vomiting so much, but I really miss enjoying food. I was such a foodie before, but now my diet mostly consists of chips, bread, and cheese &#128542;. Ugh I fought so hard to get this so I feel like I can't complain, but I'll definitely be happy when this lifts.


----------



## confuzion

I've finally updated the front page and a welcome to londongirl and lesondemavie :)

Time for our Monday check-in ladies!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

*What are your symptoms this week?*

*Do you have any appointments this week?*

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*

* What are your holiday plans this year?*

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*


----------



## confuzion

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

6+6, or 7+2. So sweet pea or blueberry. 

*What are your symptoms this week?*

More of the same. Lots of food aversions. Nausea mostly triggered by smells or thinking about food--no vomiting. Pretty intense hunger but can't really eat much due to food aversions...

*Do you have any appointments this week?*

Over 3 weeks left ugh. 

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*

Seems like he's mostly ignoring it? Lol. We have been busy. And I'm guilty of this too. I just try not to think about it too much because until I have my scan I'm afraid to get my hopes up. 

* What are your holiday plans this year?*

Christmas Eve with in-laws. Christmas Day at home. Nothing special lol. 

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*

Not yet but I've got tons of stuff from DD. We bought mostly gender neutral clothes so I think we're set for the first year no matter what we're hopefully having. We will need a second crib but we probably won't buy that until sometime between 20-30 weeks. And I think I had more to say but I have to run because my kid just took her diaper off.


----------



## blessedmomma

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
8 weeks today :) raspberry

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Nausea, food aversion, exhaustion. I pretty much go between starving to sick all day long. 

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
Not until next week.

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
He is excited and says something about the baby in our prayers with the kids every night. He has listened to the Doppler with me a couple times but I've been unable to hear anything yet. His company doesn't have paternity leave so he has to start saving up his vacation time for July. 

* What are your holiday plans this year?*
Opening presents with the kids and probably eating Chinese in Christmas haha. In July we moved from Kansas to Indiana so won't be visiting our usual family. We figure it's easier to order Chinese to be delivered than to cook and clean on Christmas. We did the traditional thanksgiving so my kids are looking forward to Chinese lol which sounds silly on Christmas to me, but hey :)

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*
I haven't had a summer baby for nearly 10 years so I'm out of my element as to what to put on them. Onesies maybe for a first purchase? We have tons of boy and girl clothes since we have 8 children, but we are always donating and buying new. I'm sure as soon as we find out the gender we will buy something!


----------



## Girly922

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
6+5 sweet pea this week

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Short temper, some slight food aversions, constant hunger. I feel like I'm getting some energy back though. 

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
I have my first midwife appt on Wednesday :happydance:

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
He's completely doting on me. He works away a lot but when he's home over the weekends he's cooking, grabbing anything I'm craving at that moment in time. He still says he's finding it difficult for it to really sink in but that was the same with DD and it all became real at the scan so he believes it'll be the same this time. 

* What are your holiday plans this year?*
We have Christmas Eve in our pjs with a Christmas basket of goodies and films, Christmas Day at home. Boxing Day is spent at my parents with all my side of the family. We then spend new year with the in laws. Not sure if we'll announce to family at Christmas or not yet. 

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*
We were at Disney when we first started ttc and I bought a little nightmare before Christmas vest. We stayed team yellow with DD (as we will with this one) so have lots of neutral newborn clothes etc.


----------



## sil

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
10wk by my dates, 10+3 by ultrasound. Baby is the size of a green olive. 

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Exhaustion. Pure exhaustion. I'm still wanting to collapse by 7 pm. My nausea is subsiding some and it's nice to be able to eat again without feeling sick (as long as I don't eat too much I do ok). 

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
None this week

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
He's excited and already looking at baby names. It's funny, this third pregnancy is the one he was least sure about trying for, but now that it's happened it is the one he is most excited preparing for. We told my 3 year old son last night and got the cutest reaction from him. 

* What are your holiday plans this year?*
Christmas Eve we will spend at my in laws. They're making us dinner. Christmas morning we will open our presents from santa with the boys and that night we will travel down to see my parents about 4 hours away and stay for a few days. 

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*
Not yet. Both of my boys were summer babies (June 18 and July 17), so if this baby is a boy too we will really be set for seasonally appropriate clothes and toys. I am sure I will buy the baby it's own special items to have too so it's not all hand me downs. If it's a girl then we have to get shopping!! Haha


----------



## blessedmomma

Has anyone had phenergan for morning sickness? My ob prescribed me some in case I need it. He said it would probably make me tired so I'm thinking of taking it at night and my zofran for daytime. I also think I may not be able to take my unisom at night with it though so hopefully it works just as good since it's cheaper with insurance than the unisom.


----------



## baseball_mom

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
6w0d...poppy is the size of a sweat pea or blueberry

*What are your symptoms this week?*
No real symptoms to speak of. A little nauseous here and there. But since I just don't FEEL pregnant I took another pregnancy test again today. It was blazingly positive which helped.

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
No appointments this week. I'm actually flying out tomorrow to spend the week with family due to my nephew being in the hospital. My first scan is on the 22nd.
*
How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?
*My SO is over the moon but also caustically optimistic as he has had miscarriages before with his first wife so he just wants everything to be ok. I think after the first scan he will feel better.

*What are your holiday plans this year?*
My kids are with their father for Christmas Eve so I won't get them until around 7:30pm. My SO and I will go out to a nice dinner before they get home just in time to put them in their matching pajamas and get ready for Santa even though my daughter doesn't believe anymore she is a great big sister and plays along for my son. Christmas day will just be spent opening presents and relaxing and eating!

*Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be? *
I did buy a little onies for my SO that said My Dad is Rad and gave that to him as part of his birthday present. Since my kids are 14 and 9, we literally have nothing for a baby. Hopefully we will have a baby shower or two!


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
Per the RE's first guess, 9 weeks. I think I'm going to stick with that. Baby is measuring 9+1/9+2, so per my baking size comparison the size of a canapé :)

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Worsening morning sickness...along with the usual constipation, fatigue, and sore boobs. We just upped my dose of diclegis, but the cold I have right now is just making everything worse &#128567;. I throw up 1-2 times a day now even on the medication, and have several ever-changing food aversions. Could be worse but still no fun.

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
Just got back from our weekly ultrasound. We saw the baby kicking and wiggling &#128525;.



*How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
He's amazing. He's right there with me every time I throw up. He brings me whatever I need. He gets so attached so quick. He wants to put his cold hands on my tummy where the baby is all the time. This is our first, and after everything we've been through we just can't wait to be parents!

*What are your holiday plans this year?*
Going up to see his parents just three days including travel. We did the bigger trip for thanksgiving with my family this year.

*Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*
Absolutely nothing. I need to make it safely to second tri first. I already have ideas for the nursery, so something to go on the wall for my theme will probably be my first purchase.


----------



## blessedmomma

8+1 today and I heard the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler tonight. So absolutely precious!


----------



## sil

So excited for you blessed! I love my Doppler. It's such a wonderful reassurance hearing the heart beat away. Congrats


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks Sil! Definitely was very reassuring. I can see it being addictive too, I didn't want to put it down haha. I decided I would wait until this weekend to listen again, and it's so hard not to use it today :)


----------



## sil

This isn't related to pregnancy, but I needed to come for a bit of a moan. My DH is sick with some kind of infection making it hard for him to breathe and he has lost his voice and coughing. My DS2 has been sick for 8 days with first croup and then a cold. Then this morning my DS1 woke up, went down one step, and then threw up down the entire flight of stairs. Everyone is so sick and I feel like I am dealing with 3 separate plagues here and bound to catch something. I just want to sleep but instead I'm running wild administering medications, cleaning up vomit, and trying to take care of everyone.


----------



## lesondemavie

SIL that sounds like the cold I'm fighting off right now :(. My voice is almost completely gone, and the coughing hurts so bad. Hope I can fight it off soon. It's no fun being sick in first tri.


----------



## rainbowsun

So...for the second time, I had this super-vivid miscarriage dream. I know it's just me worrying about this and manifesting itself in my dreams, but I really can't handle it. The worst part is that in the dream itself, I get incredibly sad, and can't shake that feeling for the rest of the day. Help!


----------



## blessedmomma

Praying for you sil! Sick family is no fun. I hope you don't get anything! 

Rainbow- I've been having terrible dreams about miscarrying. Definitely not nice! The hard part for me is that my last baby I lost at 15 weeks. We had already seen he was healthy with a good heartbeat and everything. Had just seen him on ultrasound a couple weeks before and everything was fine. So there really is no amount of reassurance this time for me. It's not like I'll feel relieved if baby is ok today. I already know how quickly things can change. I'm just praying this baby is ok!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! I had final exams this week so it's been a bit crazy. DD turned 2 on Tuesday, we went out to breakfast then sent her to Nanna and Grandpa's for the day for me to go take my exams. Saturday is her party, she's going to have a blast :)

Sil - I'm so sorry there's so much sickness in your house! Praying you don't catch any of it and everyone gets healthy soon!!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
8+5

*What are your symptoms this week?
*
Beyond tired, awful rot taste in my mouth, nausea

*Do you have any appointments this week?*
I did on Monday! After answering lots of questions we got to peak at bubs on the ultrasound, but the darn machine kept fuzzing a black screen and another midwife called out sick so ours couldn't take the time to get another machine so no pictures. But we saw bubs heartbeat so I'm happy!

*How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
Eh, he's not an outwardly excited person. He's not being very helpful, he says he has "sympathy tiredness" and it's annoying.

*What are your holiday plans this year?*
Christmas Eve with my side of the family, Christmas day with DH's

*Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*
Not yet, first purchase will probably be for DD. I've been looking at big sister shirts and books. I probably wont go shopping until we know the gender. DD's nursery theme is woodland creatures so it's gender neutral. Not that DD ever used the nursery lol


----------



## sil

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Apparently today is not my day. This morning I got in a car accident. The kids were with me and thankfully everyone is ok but my car is not and will take one week to repair.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm a little late!!!


*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
8w2d, wild strawberry

*What are your symptoms this week?*
Very tender breasts, constipation, and joint pain are the worst. MS has eased off a bit.

*Do you have any appointments this week?*

Had my first scan Wednesday.. I'll attach a picture at the bottom.. Also have to go to the lab and get my first trimester bloodwork.

* How is your SO dealing regarding your pregnancy?*
Doing well. He's been ultra protective of me, it's really cute. He is really missing sex though and I have no want for it.. I feel awful about it.

* What are your holiday plans this year?*

We are all over the place this year. Christmas Eve is at dh cousin's and then grandmother's. Christmas day is at my mil and then over to our best friends.

* Have you bought anything for baby yet? If not, when will you make your first purchase, and what will it likely be?*

No and no idea tbh. Right now focusing on getting to second tri.
 



Attached Files:







You_Doodle_2016-12-07T19_40_39Z.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- I'm glad everyone is ok!!! How awful and scary! :hugs:

Gagrl- so precious!


----------



## blessedmomma

(video removed) 

8+6 my little ones heartbeat <3 please ignore the kids playing in the background haha. I'll delete this video in a week or so.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Anyone have any good suggestions on sleep? I'm tired all the time but I toss and turn all night because I'm a typical stomach sleeper... The pillow between the legs works wonders but it usually falls out mid - night and I wake up with my hip hurting. Do those $60 snugle pillows really work?


----------



## blessedmomma

Whoops I guess I don't know how to share a video on here. 

Gagrl- I take a unisom every night. The doxylamine succinate ones. It helps with morning sickness as well. You can also take a Benadryl at night. I've used it in the past. Both of these are on the safe list for pregnancy.


----------



## confuzion

Gagrl - I'm having the same problem. My daughter has been waking 3+ times a night and I'm reminded of how exhausting the newborn stage was and is going to be. It takes FOREVER to fall asleep after. Toss and turn. Too hot, throw off covers, too cold. Though I still sleep on my stomach if it helps. I think stomach sleeping is only a no go once the bump is too big for it to be comfortable anyway. But yeah I've been just suffering through it. No solutions. 

Monday check-in time :)

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

7w6d, so Blueberry or raspberry?

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*

Still struggling with food aversions. I feel like I'm MORE tired. 

*Appointments this week?*

16 more days!

*Share something you're excited about. *

Excited about all the new developments in our new renovation project at our new house. Really excited to finally get a peak in my uterus and see if I've got a healthy baby in there and these 16 days can't pass quickly enough. 

*Describe your clothing style. *

I change things up a lot. Usually a dresses and skirts kinda gal but in this cold weather I'm more of a leggings and loose shirt kinda girl. 

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*

Struggling big time. I just want to sit on the couch and do nothing. Keeping up with the basics--dishes, laundry, cooking---but really neglecting everything else.


----------



## sil

Gagrl- I also take a unisom every night. I take it to help with nausea, but it helps me to sleep like a baby.


----------



## sil

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

11w3d, size of a fig

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*

Holy bloat!! I am ridiculously bloated. Girls, I look about 6 months pregnant this week. Look at this bloat :(
https://i64.tinypic.com/3sqio.jpg

I am also super tired still. The nausea that I claimed was getting better last week came back with a vengeance at night times. I'm good in the morning, but after about 3-4 PM it hits me hard. 

*Appointments this week?*

Next Monday (7 days) I have my 12 week scan! I can't wait.

*Share something you're excited about. *

I am really excited about Christmas. My older son is 3 and a half now and it's the first year he is truly grasping Christmas and excited about Santa coming. I love seeing the magic in his eyes.

*Describe your clothing style. *

I'm not sure if you can call it style lately, haha! Sweat pants any time I can! If not, I'm usually in jeans and a tshirt/sweater/hoodie. My style is pretty low key and casual.

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*

I'm struggling, but I do what I can when I can. I try my best to multitask and do things like the laundry/dishes/sweeping while the kids are eating lunch or taking a nap. I get as much done as I can before night time since I am tired and nauseous at night and want to just lay down then.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Girly922

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

7+5, blueberry I think? 

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*

Nausea is here, mainly in the evenings, and food aversions are starting. I struggled to eat anything yesterday. 

*Appointments this week?*

Not until next week! 

*Share something you're excited about. *

Today I found out my friend at work is also pregnant, and due the week before me! My parents are also home after 5 weeks abroad so I'm really excited to see them this weekend. 

*Describe your clothing style. *

This time of year I tend to stick to jeans and baggy jumpers. Spring and Autumn tend to be dresses with tights and boots and a relaxed chunky knit cardi, summer is maxi dresses. 

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*

I'm really struggling actually. After work I just want to collapse on the sofa. DH is doing as much as he can when he's at home. The rest of the week I do what I can. I have an app called 'unf&*k your habitat', it gives you short chores to do each day. I do the necessities then try to do a couple of jobs from that to help keep the house tidy.


----------



## Girly922

That is an impressive bloat sil!


----------



## baseball_mom

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

7w0d...blueberry

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*

Just some nauseous and exhaustion

*Appointments this week?*

I have my nurse appointment on Thursday.

*Share something you're excited about. *

I'm excited for the Christmas season too. It's nice to be off from work and spending time with my family and just relaxing.

*Describe your clothing style. *

During the week, I wear black dress pants and flats with a blouse. Weekends if I have to go out, I'm in jeans and a hoodie. If I'm lucky to stay home I don't get out of my pajamas.

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*

Not too bad yet. My problem is that I push myself too much and end up getting nauseous or have cramps.


----------



## CanadianLady

Trying to be excited and not scared this week. I am having my scan on Friday I will be exactly 12 weeks. I am looking forward to seeing the baby again but scared. I had a scan at 12+1 with my second pregnancy and there was no heartbeat. I did have rainbow baby after that but it's still so hard to be scared about getting past this point.


----------



## blessedmomma

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
9 weeks, green olive

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*
exhaustion and nausea

*Appointments this week?*
ultrasound tomorrow! :happydance:

*Share something you're excited about. *
my ultrasound haha! I'm overly excited about bedtime every night. 

*Describe your clothing style. *
Normally skirts, but it's freezing here so sweatshirts and sweat pants. 

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*
Chores are ok. I have 8 kids and they all have their chores. Many hands makes the work light so they say.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
8w5d wild strawberry/green olive

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*
exhaustion hit full force.. Gas and bloating. Nausea is getting better.

*Appointments this week?*
I have to go get my first trimester bloodwork tomorrow.

*Share something you're excited about. *
Christmas next week.. Finally get to tell my in laws... 

*Describe your clothing style *
Big sweaters, leggings, and uggs when I'm not at work because of the snow. Dress pants and sweaters at work..

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*
Horribly. I'm so tired lately I have no energy to do anything. I did get all presents wrapped today.. That is a feat!


----------



## blessedmomma

My sweet little baby :cloud9:


----------



## nikalicious

Hi ladies, sorry I have been gone lately! Life has just been hectic and difficult. Glad to see everyone is doing OK.

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
8w4d the size of an iPhone App Icon

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*
Fatigue, bloating, constipation, occasional nausea. 

*Appointments this week?
*No, out next appointment is on 12/27

*Share something you're excited about. 
The company that makes the pants we love for the girls just released rainbow striped pants that I can't wait to put on my rainbow baby!!!

Describe your clothing style 
It really depends. Right now, jeans and a sweatshirt. But I normally wear jeans, boots and a nice sweater/vest/jacket and scarf when we're out doing stuff.

How are you finding keeping up with household chores?
I've been SO bad about this!! Between cooking for the family, working, and being tired/sick I struggle to find the time to keep the house clean. There are like 4 loads of clean laundry that need to be folded. I bought those toilet bowl cleaner things so I wouldn't have to worry about the toilet looking like a bachelor pad's*


----------



## sil

Blessed, what a sweet photo! Thank you for sharing :)


----------



## sil

nikalicious said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been gone lately! Life has just been hectic and difficult. Glad to see everyone is doing OK.
> 
> *How far along are you? Size of baby?*
> 8w4d the size of an iPhone App Icon


I hope everything is okay. Try your best to relax :flower:
I love the size of baby comparison. It's fun to see something other than fruits. Where did you find that comparison?


----------



## sil

CanadianLady said:


> Trying to be excited and not scared this week. I am having my scan on Friday I will be exactly 12 weeks. I am looking forward to seeing the baby again but scared. I had a scan at 12+1 with my second pregnancy and there was no heartbeat. I did have rainbow baby after that but it's still so hard to be scared about getting past this point.

Hey, we have the same due date! I'm 12 weeks on Friday too. I have my 12 week scan on Monday. I'm sure everything will be okay. Try your best to relax. Statistically speaking, odds are greatly in your favor that everything will be ok :)


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
10 weeks based on RE's best guess, but I have a little overachiever baby is measuring another day ahead at 10+3, petit four

*Symptoms this week? Any improvements?*
Vomiting mostly at night and in the morning. Exhaustion from waking up in the middle of the night to vomit. Nausea all day even if I eat. Seems to be getting worse not better. Boobs are big and full, not quite as sore, but it varies.

*Appointments this week?*
Ultrasound from this morning <3. Looking more like a baby!



*Share something you're excited about.*
Making it to second tri, and weaning off of my hormone supplements! Just a few more weeks! Also just found out that my brother and his wife are expecting their first after 14 months of trying and just struggling to even O! They'll be due in August so if all works out the cousins will be just 1 month apart <3!

*Describe your clothing style.*
Kinda rustic boho. Boots, jeans, and either t-shirts or flowy tops. Most of my closet is from Anthropologie.

*How are you finding keeping up with household chores?*
I'm not. DH picked up all my slack. He even did my laundry this weekend <3


----------



## sil

It's been so quiet over here this week! How is everyone doing? Anything new?

Not too much new here. There is a huge cold front this weekend so we are staying bundled up trying to pass the time until Monday when I have my 12 week scan! I can't believe the end of the first trimester is nearing for me. I hope the exhaustion eases up soon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm over the moon. My hubby came home last night with a snugle pillows since I've been having a really hard time sleeping as an early Christmas present.. That is the best night of asleep I've gotten in two months!!!!!


----------



## CanadianLady

Sil thank you.
Nervous for my scan tomorrow. Hoping it will go well and we'll get a good picture. Hoping to tell my son who is almost 5 about the baby tomorrow.


----------



## blessedmomma

Les- how adorable!

Sil- its crazy cold here too! Hope we get to see some pics of the 12 week scan

Gagrl- that's so sweet :) a good nights sleep is so wonderful! 

Canadian- hope you have a great scan and it puts you at ease.


----------



## sil

My 12 week scan (12+3) is in five hours! I'm feeling nervous. I had nightmares last night that they couldn't find the heartbeat. Wish me luck ladies


----------



## lesondemavie

Thinking of you sil:hugs:

I'm super nervous for my ultrasound tomorrow. My nausea seems to be easing/disappearing, and my boobs barely hurt anymore. I think that's normal since I should be 11 weeks, but it still makes me nervous. I also had two small spots of brown blood on my liner (which I wear for the progesterone discharge), but there's no active bleed and I think it's just from DH and I getting a little frisky yesterday.


----------



## Girly922

Good luck sil! 

Good luck tomorrow leson! My boobs don't really hurt now either, they still feel full but no longer painful or tender.


----------



## confuzion

Best of luck to sil and les and your scans today and tomorrow!

Sorry I seem to only show up for these drive-by Monday check-ins lol. It's just taking forever to get to my appointment and I'm trying to keep busy and away from this site a bit to try and keep my anxiety levels at a minimum. 

*How far along are you? size of baby?*

8w6d or 9w2d depending on LMP or ovulation. So should be about the size of a green olive. 

*Any appointments this week?*

Nope. Next Wednesday. Can't wait to be able to say yes to this question!

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*

I think the nausea is better. Still having insane food aversions though. And terrible insomnia at night despite being dead tired. 

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*

I've been snacking on roasted and peeled packaged chestnuts everyday. Kinda weird but I always seem to be in the mood for them lol. 

*Do you have any tattoos?*

No but always wanted to get a small one on the side of my ribcage. Maybe one day!

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*

I'm a fan of neutral colors and themes. With my daughter I did a hot air balloon theme with orange and navy blue. Not really sure what to do this time around--maybe gray, sage green or cobalt blue and a woodland creatures sorta theme---just came up with that on the spot but now I really like it in my head haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

Can't wait to see upcoming scan pics sil and les!!


*How far along are you? size of baby?*

10 weeks. Baby is the size of a prune 

*Any appointments this week?*

Tomorrow I have to get blood drawn for my nipt test. About a week later I'll find out gender and health of the baby!

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*

Nausea, constipation, aversion to the smell of cooking meat ick! 

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*

Donuts!! So weird for me.

*Do you have any tattoos?*

No. I used to want one, but what I would have gotten I would have regretted today so I'm glad I didn't. 

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*

We have co-slept with all 8 of ours so no reason for a nursery. Will be doing the same thing that comes naturally to us :)


----------



## Girly922

Please don't apologise comfuzion, I love these little questionnaires, but I also completely understand your anxiety. I really hope this next week goes quickly for you! 

*How far along are you? size of baby?*

8+5, size of a raspberry or a peanut M&M 

*Any appointments this week?*

I do!! I have a private scan this Friday. :happydance: I'm so nervous! 

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*

Nausea is still on and off, it is definitely worse at night. I think I'm starting to get a bit if energy back and my breast pain has definitely reduced. 

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*

I've been preferring savoury over sweet, and Pringles have been my go to snack to help ease my nausea

*Do you have any tattoos?*

I've only got one so far but I've got plans for two more. 

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*

To be honest we probably won't redecorate the nursery from when DD was in there. She has since moved into her big girls room and into a full size single bed. The nursery is lemon with a Dr Seuss theme. I painted a truffula trees mural in there when I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## sil

I will do the survey in a bit but wanted to pop in with some photos from today's ultrasound. :) Baby is doing well and they even snuck in some 3d! Sorry if some are sideways.

https://i66.tinypic.com/r1k7mg.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/14lo3n.jpg
https://i66.tinypic.com/ay0k5l.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/315khur.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil :cloud9: so precious


----------



## confuzion

That's just lovely sil! Congrats!


----------



## lesondemavie

Beautiful SIL! Congrats!

So I found the baby with my new doppler tonight!!! Pretty easy to find with a full bladder. Registered at 152 bpm though I suspect the transvaginal ultrasound tomorrow will clock it a bit faster. I'm so so relieved. I really needed that reassurance with the nausea easing (although it's definitely still there - felt like I could throw up a few times today).


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sil - hello beautiful baby!

Blessed - Love the names you have in your siggy :)

*How far along are you? size of baby?*
10w+3d, about the size of a lego figure!

*Any appointments this week?*
Nope, 2 more weeks.

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*
The nausea is trying to be better, but if I get positive too long I feel worse. Starting to get food aversions again at night. Boobs are still tender and I'm getting gurgles! I didn't have them until mid second tri, ughhh.

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*
All the syrupy foods, pancakes (usually hate pancakes), waffles, french toast! Meat and cheese have been delicious so far too, so different than with DD.

*Do you have any tattoos?*
Yes, a blue dragonfly on my shoulder blade

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*
We did a woodland creature theme for DD, but ended up co-sleeping so didn't really use the nursery. We'll co-sleep with this one too and reuse the nursery theme. Although it's really just a play room.


----------



## nikalicious

Hi ladies! My weekly check-in! Still hectic over here. My 4 year old apparently became a monster as soon as she turned 4:wacko::growlmad: We've been dealing with major Christmas set-backs with our car being stolen, recovered and been pretty beat-up so those were expenses we weren't planning on dealing with. :nope: I hope you all are doing good!! We got a doppler from a friend of mine and I was able to find baby'd heartbeat on the day with how far along I was with my MC, and it brought me to tears. My mom has been a royal ass about my MC anxiety and told me I should "chill out" when I got the doppler. From someone who has had 2 losses, I was shocked she said that to me and obviously really hurt.


*How far along are you? size of baby?*
9w+3d, about the size of a sushi roll ( which sounds delicious right about now!!!

*Any appointments this week?*
Nope, I have one next Tuesday that I might take my mom to, depending of if she's still being rude.:haha:

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*
I had a headache for 4 freaking days that Tylenol wouldn't even touch! I tried cold and hot compresses, amazing pregnancy sex, more water, etc and didn't get relief until I woke up this morning. I did throw up yesterday for the first time this pregnancy. Overall I'm not feeling as tired as in earlier weeks. 

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?
*All the food. My cravings have been ALLLLL over the place. Ranging from crab cakes to Cheerios to Ramen soup with soft boiled egg to sushi. I don't follow ANY of the pregnancy rules when it comes to food because they vary SO much from culture to culture that it's really hard to trust what is accurate. Eat good food from reliable sources and you're good, IMO. 

*Do you have any tattoos?*
Yes,a watercolor wolf inside of a moon on my upper middle back. 

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*
Since this is our 3rd baby, the nursery is already setup and presently occupied by DD2. We did a green and brown theme with woodland creatures. My husband's family assigns animals to every child born in their family and has been for years. So DD1 is a hedgehog and DD2 is an Irish hare (rabbit/bunny).


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? size of baby?*
I should be about 11 weeks. My overachiever is measuring another day ahead at 11+4. My baby is the size of a profiterole :)

*Any appointments this week?*
Appointment this morning went incredibly well! Little baby was moving around and even turned to face us and say hi. The squirming made it a bit hard to get a good photo, but here it is:



I'm feeling more confident and told my parents today!

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*
Nausea is still there, but I seem to be able to keep vomiting at bay so long as I eat something every 10-15 minutes and anytime I even wake up a little bit at night. Food aversions are still strong. Fatigue hits bad if I overexert myself. My boobs are sore just at night. I've got a bit of a bump and my pants are feeling tighter.

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*
Ramen without Tare. Literally just noodles and broth. Best dinner ever. I'm usually a big foodie. I miss food so, so much. Can't wait until these food aversions are gone!

*Do you have any tattoos?*
No, but I do plan to get two small hearts on my wrist to remember my lost little loves.

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*
Yes! DH and I love to travel/adventure and DH is an avid reader. I'm going to do a wild boho reading adventure theme. There will be maps, adventure quotes from books, etc. We will not find out the sex of the baby, but rather than neutral the nursery will just be very colorful. I want my kids to see the world as diverse, and vibrant, and wonderful. I want them to explore and learn and not be boxed in. My nursery will reflect this sentiment.


----------



## sil

Thank you girls! I am so thrilled baby is doing well and can't stop staring at the photos I got. :cloud9:

*How far along are you? size of baby?*
I am 12+4 today. Baby is the size of a lime. Getting bigger!

*Any appointments this week?*
I had an appointment yesterday. Baby is doing great and was wiggling around. I had my nuchal translucency scan which measured at 1.3 mm and the doctor said they looked for it to measure at less than 3mm so it was perfect. 

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*
My symptoms are really starting to ease this week. I am no longer nauseous (praise everything! so excited to lose that). I am still completely exhausted, though. 

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*
Warm salty soup or freezing cold sweet ice cream. :haha:

*Do you have any tattoos?*
No, but I would like some. I actually have some scars that I've thought about covering up / incorporating into a tattoo, but I don't want to do it until I think of a design that is very meaningful to me.

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*
Not yet! DS1 has a forest/animal theme in his room. DS2 has a travel theme in his room. I attached a photo of each boy's room
 



Attached Files:







1383506_10100328722394677_1327513467_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









11060086_10100798775529427_3428264756685969046_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Not too far behind

*How far along are you? size of baby?*
I am 9w6d so baby is the size of an almond

*Any appointments this week?*
Nope.. Next week

*What are your symptoms? Any changes?*
Vomiting yesterday and today.. Breast pain easing a bit, constipation, and bloating.

*What has been your favorite thing to eat this pregnancy?*
Carbs.. Breads, bagels, ECT... 

*Do you have any tattoos?*
No, but I Have 9 piercings

*Do you have a nursery theme and colors in mind?*
Yes. If we are team pink it will be Navy, mint, and coral.. Very shabby chic. 

If We are team blue it will be Navy, green, and red and baseball themed.


----------



## blessedmomma

Les- so nice to hear that heartbeat on the Doppler! Your babybis precious!!! Love that you plan to get hearts tattoed in memory of your little ones. 

Dragonfly- thank you! I usually fight naming them til the end, but after a 15 week loss and having to name our baby as we were being induced to have him in the hospital I just decided I'll never wait to give our babies a name again. Life is too fragile.

Nika- how insensitive! My mom can be the same so I don't even talk to her really about it. Which is sad in itself. How crazy your car was stolen!!! Haha I love that your craving everything. I can see a commercial and crave something like crazy til I get it :)

Sil- the rooms are lovely <3

Gagrl- your plans for your nursery sound very sweet! 

Afm- I did my prenatal blood test today. They used one I've never had before and I should get results in a week. I also found out I could have done it last week and already had results by now!!! I wish I would have. Praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## sil

Blessed, hope your test went well and you have a perfect healthy baby in there! I wanted to do the same screening but since I am not 35+, my insurance said it would cost me $1,600 dollars out of pocket which we definitely can't afford so we just opted to go with the nuchal translucency scan which was covered.


----------



## confuzion

Yay for hearing hb on Doppler les!

Blessed that's so exciting I'm hoping to have blood drawn for my test next week. 

Girly - how did your private scan do?

I had a huge scare yesterday ladies. I went to the bathroom and the worst thing that could have happened to a compulsive TP checker happened. Brown blood. Then of course I started obsessively going to the bathroom to check. Then I wiped RED and passed a clot! Of course I assumed it was all over and mourned with lots and lots of tears. But then I didn't have any more bleeding overnight. My husband called my midwife center in the morning and they were able to get me in for a quick scan. We found a very wriggly baby with a good heartbeat! I've been put on pelvic rest and told no heavy lifting (including my 16 month old which is going to be tough). You guys can imagine my surprise and relief!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That would be very scary! So glad they had you go in and you got to see a very wiggly baby. Take it easy the best you can.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- good heavens that's expensive!!! We have two insurances and my ob office uses a lab called mercy diagnostics who pays for anything your insurance doesn't cover. So my test won't cost me anything. The test wasn't offered, but I asked about it. I absolutely can't wait for results. I just want to see that the baby is healthy and of course to know the gender will be amazing. :)

Confuzion- how scary!!!! Please don't overdo anything. I know that's easier said than done sometimes. I was on bedrest with a couple pregnancies and it's nearly impossible with other children, but please do your best!


----------



## Girly922

Confuzion, I'm so sorry you had such a scare. Did they find a cause for your bleed? I'm so pleased that you got to see your healthy little wriggly baby though! 

Our scan went really well, baby wasn't cooperating very well as it wouldn't stop moving and wriggling and kicking. Only measuring 1 day behind, the tech really struggled to get the heart trace though as baby was so active. She said heart rhythm looked perfect, best heart rate she could get was 121bpm but she's wasn't confident that that was completely accurate.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute girly! I'm guessing a boy for you :)


----------



## Girly922

DH has guessed boy too. He guessed DD right so I'm trusting his instincts :haha: 


Merry Christmas to you all! I hope everyone celebrating has a magic filled day! :xmas3:


----------



## lesondemavie

Confuzion, that sounds so scary! Glad everything turned out ok!

Great scan girly!

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## blessedmomma

Merry Christmas everyone!! :xmas9:


----------



## confuzion

Hope everyone had a lovely holiday! 

Girly - they didn't look for a source of the bleed. It was a very quick just confirming viability sort of ultrasound. I will probably be referred for a more in depth one. Will find out more details this Wednesday. 

Monday check-in time!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

9w6d or 10w2d, so prune I think?

*Any appointments this week?*

Yes! Finally! First official appointment the day after tomorrow. 

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

My symptoms were all but gone around the time of my bleeding scare (typical, right?). But woke up last night in the middle of the night feeling very ick again.

* How was your holiday weekend? *

Pretty low key this year. Christmas Eve with the in laws was missing a lot of the usual people. Christmas Day at home with just me my husband and daughter was perfect. 

* Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *

Not sure why but just have this feeling my little girl is getting a baby sister!

* Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

So far I've lost about 5.5 pounds. Once I get my appetite back I'll probably gain 8 pounds in 2 weeks like I did with my daughter :haha:. I'm hoping to gain the standard 25-30 pounds. I gained about 27 with Z and when we left the hospital I was 5 pounds from pre pregnancy weight despite all the swelling.


----------



## blessedmomma

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

11 weeks, baby is a lime

*Any appointments this week?*

No appointments but we should get results back on the health and gender of the baby.

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Every time I start thinking I'm feeling better I have a really bad sick day. Heartburn and a headache every now and then. Starting to wake up in the night and can't fall back to sleep for hours. So frustrating and starting to wear me down. 

* How was your holiday weekend? *

it was fabulous. Not looking forward to DH going back to work after 4 days off. 

* Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *

I'm never right so 'if' I had an inkling I wouldn't believe it anyways! I felt I wanted a boy at first just because our last baby we lost was a boy. But we also have 3 girls and 5 boys so a girl would be lovely as well. We truly will be excited either way!

* Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

Haven't gained or lost at all, but I look all bloaty like I've gained 10 lbs!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

10w5d, baby is a Ferraro rocher chocolate

*Any appointments this week? *
Yes the 28th

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Nausea is better.. Breasts still very tender and sore, lots of bloating and gas.

* How was your holiday weekend? *
It was amazing. We told all remaining family all good news.

* Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *
Nothing yet..

* Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

Lost two pounds


----------



## Girly922

I'm a day late but we spent yesterday with all the family and announced to my siblings and families. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

9w6d, size of a grape

*Any appointments this week?*

Nothing this week, but we did have our first scan last Friday. 

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

A slight improvement I think. I'm still getting nausea in the evenings but it's getting better. 

* How was your holiday weekend? *

Pretty good this year, we had Christmas Day at home just the 3 of us. Then Boxing Day at my parents where we all stayed over and had lots of fun. 

* Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *

Not a clue! But DH thinks boy and his instincts are normally fairly correct. 

* Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

I've gained about 4-5lbs so far which I'm not happy about but I'm hoping I can limit the weight gain once I'm in second tri. I only gained about 20lbs with DD so I'm hoping for about the same again really.


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

Based on my talk with the PA today 11+6, baby is measuring 12+3 (or really 12+2 and a half). The size of a macaron :)

*Any appointments this week? *
Just wrapped up my appointment this morning. Baby was wiggling so much it was hard to do anything really but esp hard to listen to the heartbeat. When we finally got it, it clocked at 155 bpm. I'm weaning off of my estradiol and we're rechecking my progesterone to see if I can start weaning off of that too. Starting to breathe easier and bond with baby a bit more <3



*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Still nauseated and vomiting. Food aversions are almost worse. Heartburn kicked in. Boobs still sore on and off. I'm having to wear looser tops and a rubber band to keep my pants closed (bc buttoning is just too uncomfortable. The holidays wiped me out. I was sooo tired yesterday. Baby isn't letting up on me just yet, but yay for lots of reassurance.

* How was your holiday weekend? *
My family came up on Christmas Day. It was quiet and nice. I made sure to show off my bump and my new wavy hair now that they all know. They enjoyed dinner. I ate mashed potatoes and then threw up &#129314;

* Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *
No idea and I don't want to know. I switch back and forth between he and she. Just so happy to have made it to 12 weeks &#128514;. Feels like a big milestone.

* Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

I've also lost two pounds. Hoping to be on the lower end of average. Maybe around 25 lbs.


----------



## baseball_mom

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

8w2d size of a strawberry/raspberry

*Any appointments this week?*

No appointments this week. Next week is my first OBGYN appt.

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

The nausea hit at about 6 weeks and hasn't really let up since. I have been dry heaving lately which sucks but I haven't actually thrown up yet.

*How was your holiday weekend? *

Our holiday week was quiet which was nice because I find that I have no energy for anything but hoping to not throw up.
*
Mom's intuition on sex of baby? 
*
I have no idea. I'm hoping for a boy but we will be happy with either.

*Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *

I've gained about 4lbs so far but I'm hoping it is just because I haven't been able to take my lasik pills which help with the fluid build up. Due to me having IIH, I'm only suppose to gain 15 as it is. I'm not sure that is possible but we saw see.


----------



## blessedmomma

Just got our panorama results in. We are having a healthy baby girl! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Yay blessed that's wonderful news congrats!! I'll add it to the first page. 

Is anyone besides lesondemavie team yellow? So I can add that to the first page as well.


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh and can you change my EDD? I spoke to the PA today about the confusion over my EDD and how big baby is measuring. We decided to go with O on 10.19.16, which makes my EDD 7.12.17. Baby is still measuring as though he's due on 7.9.17, but she said we should stick with when I O'd since we have good data on that.


----------



## confuzion

lesondemavie said:


> Oh and can you change my EDD? I spoke to the PA today about the confusion over my EDD and how big baby is measuring. We decided to go with O on 10.19.16, which makes my EDD 7.12.17. Baby is still measuring as though he's due on 7.9.17, but she said we should stick with when I O'd since we have good data on that.

Sure!


----------



## Girly922

Aww! Congrats blessed! 

We're staying team yellow too confuzion :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed how exciting! 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
11w+3d, baby is the size of a poker chip

*Any appointments this week?*
Nope, 7 more days! 

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?
*
I'm getting hungrier all the time and it's annoying. My lady parts have been feeling heavy the last few days.

*How was your holiday weekend? *
I came down with influenza on Wednesday so by the weekend I was still an exhausted coughing mess but starting to feel better. Amelia came down with a stomach virus so it's been a long couple of days.

*Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *
No clue, I didn't have one with Amelia either though. DH says boy and he was correct with his guess on Amelia :)

*Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *
I'm back up to pre-pregnancy weight so I'm finally beginning to gain instead of lose. Hoping to gain 30 pounds total, that's what I did last time and the midwife was pleased.


----------



## sil

Confuzion- what a scare! I am so glad everything is going okay and baby is healthy in there. 

Blessed- yay team pink! Happy your results came back with baby being healthy in there. Do you have any name ideas yet?

Dragonfly- oh no!! I hope everyone is feeling better. What a bad time of year to be hit with so much sickness. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
13 weeks and 5 days, size of a lemon

*Any appointments this week?*
No appointments for 3 weeks

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?
*
I've been extremely sick with a horrible cold for 13 days now. I can't seem to kick it. The congestion is killing me. Other than that symptoms are improving and other than the odd bout of nausea when eating too much, I am doing well. 

*How was your holiday weekend? *
Good. Busy but good. We spent a lot of time with family and the kids loved Christmas. 

*Mom's intuition on sex of baby? *
I'm afraid to say it in case if I'm wrong but I think I might be team pink this time. I have two boys and this is our last baby so I'd love to be on team pink. I have an elective gender scan January 14 and can't wait to find out. 

*Have you gained or lost weight this pregnancy? And how much are you hoping to gain overall? *
I've lost two pounds so far. I'd like to gain 25-30 pounds. I gained 20 with ds1 and 30 with DS2.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- we are naming her Emmabella Ruth. We just made up Emmabella and Ruth was my grandmothers name. I usually won't let DH talk me into naming the baby until almost the end, but after losing our last at 15 weeks and having to name him while being induced to have him after he passed I just decided never again. So we picked names really early this time.


----------



## sil

Beautiful name blessed! I love it :)


----------



## sil

How is everybody doing? Happy new year!

Today I had my first person ask if I'm pregnant (hair stylist when I got a haircut). In previous pregnancies nobody asked until I was 25 or more weeks so I was shocked to be asked at 14! Does anyone else have a belly yet? Any belly pics?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How exciting Sil that they asked if you were pregnant! My bump is a little smaller but I think it's more the bloat going away to turn into a proper bump. 

I think I'm having like a surge of hormones or something. Last night I was so nauseous even my Zofran didn't help, I was worried I came down with DD's tummy virus she had over Christmas. But today I'm just feeling exhausted and cranky.


----------



## sil

Dragonfly, so sorry you aren't feeling well :( It's so rough when the nausea hits. I actually thought I was over my nausea as I didn't have any for 2+ weeks, but the last 3 days it's been awful first thing in the morning for an hour or so and then from 8 PM on it hits me again. I'm not sure what brought it back. I hope you feel better soon!

Here are my bump pics for 14 weeks. Sorry they are sideways, I can't figure out how to fix it. I feel huge! With my DS1 and DS2 I had no belly at all at 14 weeks. This pregnancy has been very different for me from my previous two (I also had no nausea with them and have had vomiting and nausea this time around).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5716.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_5725.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh dragonfly I'm so sorry. I hate when it's so bad the zofran doesn't help :(

Cute bump sil! I feel like I look all bloaty. I don't think I look pregnant yet, just fat. But to be honest, I never really lose all the lower tummy chunk since this is my 9th baby. Here is the last pic I did at about 9.5 weeks. I'll try to get another soon to compare...



I'm definitely having some sick days lately. I was starting to feel better but it's getting bad again. And having headaches which is not usual for me during pregnancy.


----------



## lesondemavie

Great bumps ladies!

I typically have a flat tummy, so any little bump is exciting for me. My best friend says I just look fat for now &#128514; but I'm loving my bump <3. I've never made it this far in a pregnancy. I never got to even have a bump with my first two. Sometimes I look down and just tear up. I caved and bought my first mat pants yesterday. That was also a big moment for me. I also remeasured my bbs and realized I need bras 2 cup sizes bigger! I thought I was making do with my old bras, but now I realize more of my boob was out of them than in them :haha:. I'm so much more comfortable now with my new pants and bras. Can't wait until I clearly have a preggo belly (and hope my bbs are done growing for now)!


Photo on the L is from a week ago, and photo on the right is just four days later after my uterus seemed to pop up/out. I was so exhausted that day, and the day before I definitely had round ligament pain.

2017 is going to be a great year &#127870;&#127882;&#127881;&#128156;&#127752;


----------



## blessedmomma

Les- so cute :) how far along are you? I couldn't tell from your siggy. 

I'm definitely boobing out more too. I had lost a bunch of weight before this pregnancy and had to get new bras to fit. Now I'm back in my old bras already and my new ones are way tight.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hubby and I announced last night at our business new year's eve party. We always go to a cool place and have fun.. In already overweight so thankfully I'm not really showing yet.. Although for comfort I'm wearing maternity pants now.

https://i65.tinypic.com/ndlx6p.jpg


----------



## lesondemavie

Cute gag!

Blessed - Yea, I'll get a ticker in my sig soon. I just wasn't sure exactly what to put between my guess, the doctor's guess, my lmp, and how baby is measuring. Seems like we have it worked out now, but the ticker just also brings back memories of my MMC so I've been avoiding it. I was 11+4 in the first photo and 12+1 in the second. Baby is measuring ahead though. In between those two photos, baby measured 12+3, which is about when I seemed to pop. That's awesome that you already had the bigger size on hand! It killed me to spend the extra money, but it was so worth it. I've always been small, so this is just a shock. DH is going around the house looking at me and the shouting "double Ds!" :haha:...I shouldn't have told him. He's having way too much fun with it.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- adorbs! I like your shirt. I've been wearing a combo of sweats, nighty pants, and leggings for weeks haha. I'm a sahm so I don't have to worry about dressing up for work or anything. 

Les- that makes sense. I did see you had different dates in your weekly updates. That sounds like my DH!! Men hey. I had these bigger bras from my last pregnancy and also some nice nursing bras for later. Bras are so stinking expensive, it's ridiculous how much that industry makes off us. I don't mind buying used clothes from thrift stores and the like, but bras/undies/socks have to be new for me.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I honestly was very impressed with motherhoods bra prices.. $29 isn't bad when I'm used to paying $55-60 from lane Bryant... Sucks to have ginormous boobs..


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

You girls are lucky, my boobs are deflated! They're the smallest they've been since puberty :haha: Maybe because I'm still nursing my toddler but gosh, where did they go!


----------



## confuzion

Great bumps ladies! Still got nothing over here lol. Felt pudgier than usually today (although I'm up to 7 lb weight loss now), but definitely not nice and round like a baby bump should be. And pregnancy doesn't seem to really change my boobs much--still firmly a C cup. 

Monday check-in! Little late in the day sorry. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

10w6d by LMP. Baby measuring 4 days ahead but midwife said they don't change the date unless there's a week or more difference. Size of a lime? Seems big lol. 

*Any appointments this week?*

Nope bad had my first official appointment last week. Got my pap I was way overdue for one. Saw baby-- SUPER active little one. I was 10w1d but baby measured 10w5d. Got all the standard blood work done and also the panorama (can't believe we should know what we are having by next week!)--bruises on my arm to prove it lol. 

https://i.imgur.com/AtIbFlE.jpg

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Feeling more or less like my old self. As long as I don't see smell or think about my off limit Foods lol. 

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*

Hm not really. I guess not put on as much weight while breast feeding as I did with my daughter! I did so good while I was pregnant then gained 30 pounds while BF and it was hard work getting it off. I was back to my happy weight before getting pregnant again and pretty determined not to let it get so bad again. But that's still a ways away so not sure if it counts as a NY resolution lol. 

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*

In bed lol. 

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*

Nope nope. I wish. But with a baby at home already I can't imagine traveling with her while pregnant. Also we've been spending way too much money with renovating our new house and we need to cool it.


----------



## blessedmomma

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

12 weeks, large plumb

*Any appointments this week?*

Not until next week 

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

found out my headaches were caffeine withdrawal symptoms. As long as I have a little I'm fine now. Still having really rough days with sickness. Starting to have more and more problems sleeping. I woke up at 3am and didn't fall back to sleep til 7am today. Thankfully my hubs was home today and got up with the kids. I slept til 10 after that! 

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*

Can't say I do. Maybe I should think of something, but it's not something I really do. 

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*

I was asleep haha. I need all I can get at this point. 

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*

Definitely won't be having one. We are happy getting to enjoy a movie together or going out to dinner. It doesn't take much to keep us happy lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

Confuzion yay for your panorama!!!! That's the one I had run. I did it on Tuesday, they got my sample on Wednesday and the results were sent to my dr on Sunday. It was really fast


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

This is dreadful, DH now has the stomach bug. I swear these last two weeks I've been cleaning and doing laundry nonstop, I just want to burn the apartment down and be done with it - these germs are terrible.

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
12+2, a lime

*Any appointments this week?*
Yes, tomorrow morning!

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*
I'm waking up hungry again which is annoying. Had some heartburn after eating pizza last night at my in laws, boo. Headaches, I'm getting them daily and it stinks. 

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*
Be more present with my family and less on my phone or the computer - unless it comes to school work. 

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*
Watching a movie (near falling asleep) with hubby

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*
No, our next trip wont be until we go camping next September. Traveling with a toddler while pregnant sounds awful.


----------



## sil

Love everyones bump! Thanks for sharing ladies!

Dragonfly, ughhh. Hope the family feels better soon. We had an awful stomach bug hit our family about 6 months ago and I know how awful it can be with the laundry, cleaning, etc, especially while still recovering.

Confuzion, good luck with paranorma! Can't wait to hear what you're having and hope baby is nice and healthy in there :)

Blessed, I get headaches helped by caffeine too. I've had 4 full blown migraines so far this pregnancy and multiple less painful but still annoying headaches. I try to have half a cup of coffee in the mornings now and it seems to help.

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
14+4, size of lemon (wow - I can't believe I'm in second trimester)

*Any appointments this week?*
No appointments until late January. In 11 days I have an elective scan to find out the gender of the baby, though! :happydance:

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*
My nausea has returned at night which kind of sucks. I'm also a lot hungrier this week for some reason. 

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*
Honestly I don't. I probably should but I just don't have it in me to hope for anything out of myself other than surviving the winter with two toddlers being pregnant, haha!

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*
We watched the ball drop on TV (DH and I). 

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*
No, it's too hard to do with two little ones at home with us. We do plan on spending the last few weeks of pregnancy doing special things with the boys and trying to fit in a date or two while we still can, but nothing big and no traveling.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

11w6d plum

*Any appointments this week?*

Nope

*How are your symptoms? Any Improvement? *

Heartburn kicked up a notch and I'm still constipated off as on. Hip pain started a little and back pain. Need to see my chiropractor.

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*

Nope don't believe in them.

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*

I was Hanging with some business partners

*Are you planning on a babymoon? *
Havent even thought of it..


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My appointment stunk, our toddler was screaming and crying the whole flipping time that the dr took a quick listen and it was a rushed appointment. There was an error with my NT scan booking so I have to go back tomorrow for it instead of having it done today. Which may be just as well because OMG my toddler wouldn't stop screaming! Literally threw herself to the floor sobbing, I died a little inside.


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

13 weeks, a large macaron

*Any appointments this week?*

Appointment this morning. All is beautiful! Doctor said no cleft, no spina bifida, femur measuring on track, should pass NT on Friday no problem &#128149;



*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Still sick &#128542;. Morning and nights are the worst. I can actually eat lunch now, and it is glorious. I've even put on a pound finally! I'm only throwing up every other night instead of 1-2x per day. I feel like I'm going to throw up almost more often though.

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*

Nope! I just want to meet my rainbow this year &#128525;&#127752;

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*

Fast asleep!

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*

Nothing set, but our anniversary is in April, so maybe will make that a small anniversary/babymoon with a extended weekend staycation. I don't really want to dip into PTO...will need that for mat leave!


----------



## blessedmomma

Confuzion- I'm saying you're having a boy :)based on nothing. I'm not good at even knowing what my own babies are haha. But that's what I'm saying. 

Les- I'm saying girl for you. Just a guess ;) You are team yellow, correct?? But do you have any instincts going either way? I wasn't blessed with any myself. In fact whatever I think for myself you can pretty much be assured it will be opposite :dohh: 

Dragonfly- oh how frustrating!


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes, I am firmly team yellow, and no instincts either way. DH's sister and two close friends all had boys last year, my best friend had a boy in 2015 too, so it would definitely be nice to have a girl in the mix. My sister has had dreams of me with a girl since before this pregnancy and some empath told my best friend that I'm having a boy so that's her guess. To me they are all just fun guesses - with pretty good odds &#128521;. I honestly just want (and have wanted for over a year now) more than anything to be a mom to a healthy baby - boy or girl it doesn't matter. Losing a baby is hard no matter when it happens or who it happens to, but I think losing your first (and second in my case) comes with it's own set of emotions and challenges. I'm extremely jealous every time I see someone go through a first pregnancy with that innocent joy I remember with my first. I will never get the full 9 months of that. The fear is always there, but we all know too well that it's different after it happens to you. Whew, sorry I didn't mean to go into all of that. I have always been team yellow since before we even started trying, but my heart used to want a little girl. Now all I want is a healthy baby, and when I let myself picture holding our little baby (which I've only let myself do within this last week), I don't really see if it's a boy or a girl...I just feel love and joy greater than I have ever known and I cry <3.

I know serious much? Clearly feeling emotional today what with my response in the other group and here. Thanks for the fun guess! Hopefully we will all get to find out in July!!!


----------



## tcinks

Ummm... can I hang out with you girls? :blush: I'm due in June but I don't see a June PAL group, and I find it much better to be in a group where people understand the anxiety and stress that comes with it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Les - Kudos to you for being team yellow! DH really wanted to with DD but I couldn't do it, I had to know. 

Welcome Tcinks! of course we don't mind if you join, it's been so wonderful having these ladies understanding my anxiety and just being able to open up about it all.


----------



## sil

Dragonfly- sorry your appointment didn't go great. Appointments can be tough with toddlers. I usually try my best to plan non-ultrasound ones at a time DH is home from work and can watch them and ultrasound ones either the kids come with DH or we try to see if my in laws can watch them so DH and I can go. We are going to bring them to our gender ultrasound in 10 days though hopefully it goes well haha. 

Les- I wish I could be team yellow but I just don't have it in me! I'm such a planner. Also I have two DS already, one born in June and one in July. Since this LO is due June 30, if it's a boy we will have plenty of seasonally appropriate correct sized clothes but if it's a girl we will need to go shopping!

Tcinks, so happy to see you on this thread!! I was just thinking of you the other day actually. How is your pregnancy going? I'm actually technically due in June too (June 30). There is a wonderful group of ladies here and great support system :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Good to see you inks :hugs:

SIL - I actually laugh when people tell be they can't be team yellow bc they are too much of a planner. I am totally type A. All of our trips are planned out to the tiniest detail after hours of research, my spice rack is alphabetized, and my closet is organized roygbv. I am the planner of all planners &#128518;. I just don't think you need to know the sex of the baby to plan. We will have a name picked out, I already have a plan for the nursery, and as for clothes I want to avoid overgenderized/sexulized stuff anyway (like shirts that say "lock up your daughters" or "your wife keeps checking me out" and all of the pink frilly things with bows). I think plenty of baby clothes whether intended for boys or girls (not just gender neutral ones) would look great on any baby (heck I steal my husband's sweaters all of the time...seriously there is so much in the men's section that works and it tends to be cheaper and easier to wash). There's just nothing in my plan that I can't decide without knowing baby's sex. BUT I understand that not everyone sees it that way and that knowing the sex is part of that plan for you and them. I just chuckle a bit about it, because being a planner isn't what makes it necessary. Just don't think us team yellows are hoping to wing it when the baby arrives &#128521;.


----------



## sil

Les, you are completely right. Maybe that is just my excuse for wanting to know! Haha. I don't really like clothes with sayings like that either. We always try to avoid the "handsome like dad" etc clothes, but we did put our boys in overalls, button downs, etc which wouldn't work great with a girl. Our nurseries are gender neutral as well (forest theme and travel theme). I think I just like mentally preparing to welcome one gender or another. I know it makes no difference in the baby and their personality. It I can't help but want to know, haha! I think it's wonderful you are team yellow though and am sure it will be an amazing moment when baby arrives.


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha I love overalls and buttondowns and I would totally put a girl in clothes like that &#128518;. I wear/wore clothes like that (I think there's a rule...no overalls after 30?).


----------



## blessedmomma

I definitely think it's preference to find out gender. I used to want to not find out until birth, but I absolutely love knowing. But then, I love the gender specific clothes too. My DH says when we go to the baby section I'm in lala land and he can't even talk to me. At least I think that's what he said, I was picking out baby clothes haha. DH says it helps him to bond with the baby to know gender, which is adorbs to me. Completely understand if it's not that way with someone else. For us there are so many firsts that can't be known like what they look like and what their personality will be, we don't feel we miss out on anything. 

I woke up today with my bump feeling less bloaty and hard instead. And I just felt bigger. Funny how it can be all of a sudden like that. 
Here is my 9 week and 12 week comparison


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome tcinks!!! I'm from Kansas, although we just lived to Indiana.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome tcinks! 

I'm very much with you on the reasons for staying team yellow les. With DD we didn't feel any need to find out, I like the gender neutral clothing and as far as we're concerned all toys are gender neutral. We have got everything we need for this baby without knowing the sex. DD has from the day she was born, and still does now, worn both boys and girls clothes. Most of her dungarees are from the boys section as I love her in dungs but they're so difficult to get for girls here. 

I'm still suffering fairly with evening nausea and exhaustion that is affecting my day to day ability to do anything. I really hope it lessens soon as even though I'm not actually being sick, I feel so awful I'm just feeling miserable.


----------



## Girly922

Little bit late doing this but here goes
*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

11 weeks so the size of a Lego person. 

*Any appointments this week?*

Not this week, 12 week scan next week though

*How are your symptoms? Any improvement?*

Evening nausea is still pretty debilitating, exhaustion has been back this week too. 

*Do you have a New Years resolution?*

I don't tend to bother, there's very little I would change about our lives. I don't believe in weightloss as a New Years resolution as it doesn't stick and it's not a good enough reason to follow it through. 

*What were you doing at midnight this NYE?*

I was in bed asleep, it had been a long day. DH stayed up with our dog as he's terrified of fireworks, and the fireworks were loud enough to wake me just after midnight so I'm sure he would've been terrified without DH. 

*Are you planning on a babymoon?*

Unlikely, but we haven't ruled it out. We had one when I was pregnant with DD. If we do go this time it'll just be a long weekend and we'll be taking DD with us.


----------



## confuzion

I agree that it's a preference to find out the sex of the baby. I typically am not a fan of gender specific clothing and gravitate towards a mix/ gender neutral clothing. My daughter wears a lot of reds---that is my favorite color and looks equally as nice on a boy :). The reason I want to find out is that I'm just too impatient. And the surprise of seeing what my little one looks like is surprise enough for me at the birth. I will never forget holding my daughter for the first time and seeing that little stranger that had been growing in my belly. She looked NOTHING like I imagined but was still the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. My husband got us on video and all you could hear was me repeating "your so so beautiful" over and over lol---she was long awaited and our miracle baby. 

Dragonfly - omg so sorry your appointment was such a bust. We took my daughter to the first ultrasound because I needed my husband there and thankfully she was well behaved (but her dad was there to entertain her), I can't imagine taking her on my own! My second appointment was in the morning when she was still asleep and her dad stayed home to watch her. 

Tcinks - welcome and of course you can hang out with us! 

Girly - so sorry you're still feeling so awful I hope you see some improvement soon.


----------



## lesondemavie

Confuzion - I just cannot wait for that moment! To meet the little stranger growing inside of me. Boy or girl, I know the baby is going to be beautiful and precious and oh so loved by both me and DH. Before that though, I keep imaging the moment that I feel the baby move for the first time. I read somewhere that it sometimes doesn't happen until V day! Gosh I think I'd be terrified if I had to wait until 25 weeks to feel the baby. Whatever happens though, I just have to keep pinching myself to realize that I'm not dreaming and after an awful year we may finally have all of that <3


----------



## tcinks

Thanks ladies! :hugs:
I haven't read all of your stories, though I remember some of you from other threads. I'll go back through later and get caught up. As for me, on Pregnancy number 4 and hoping and praying this one will come home with us. I have a weak cervix , which was the cause of 2 of my losses. Now, I have a cerclage to help keep my cervix closed , and weekly progesterone shots to calm my uterus. My doctor is confident this will work, but I'm still so nervous! Especially for the next few weeks as I'm approaching the time when I lost 2nd. :( I've got my eye on 24 weeks, then 28, etc. I've basically placed myself on bedrest because I'm so afraid of something happening. My next appointment is the 16th and it seems so far away! They will check my cervix again then and make sure it's long and closed.


----------



## tcinks

lesondemavie said:


> Confuzion - I just cannot wait for that moment! To meet the little stranger growing inside of me. Boy or girl, I know the baby is going to be beautiful and precious and oh so loved by both me and DH. Before that though, I keep imaging the moment that I feel the baby move for the first time. I read somewhere that it sometimes doesn't happen until V day! Gosh I think I'd be terrified if I had to wait until 25 weeks to feel the baby. Whatever happens though, I just have to keep pinching myself to realize that I'm not dreaming and after an awful year we may finally have all of that <3

So glad to see you here :) Some people feel it earlier it just depends on your body. I have an anterior placenta, which makes it harder to feel kicks early. I started feeling subtle movement around 14 weeks and they are getting a little stronger now at 17, but still not consistent. It was around 20 weeks last time when I REALLY felt lots of movement. Maybe it'll be sooner for you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Confuzion I can't wait to feel that moment again. When they first put DD on my chest it was such an emotional feeling that there are no words for!

Tcinks - praying that the weeks roll on by and your cervix holds so strong you can relax.

AFM - Ultrasound was great! Dr said baby looked perfect, I think their face looks odd though lol. My 20 week u/s is in the books for Feb 21st! Baby is measuring at 13+2 but I don't think my midwife is going to change my date, we'll see. I put DD's u/s pic and this baby's together, I think they look totally different! Perhaps :blue:?
 



Attached Files:







Amelia 12w.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tcinks

Mrs Dragonfly, are you going to find out? By the shape of their skulls, they both look like girls to me. ;) But I'm no expert!

We aren't finding out until birth. I've been feeling like it's a boy, and hubby thinks girl. Although at our last ultrasound we forgot to tell them at first that we didn't want to know, so we saw for a brief second. I was so crushed because the surprised was ruined. But DH told me it looked like a boy to him, and I thought for sure girl. So the surprise is still safe. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We will be finding out but I'll be having the tech write it down and warn us before checking out the potty shot. We want to find out with our family and friends like we did with DD. 

What a bummer the surprise was almost ruined! I can't take the suspense and want to know, give baby their name and I'm a sucker for those shirts that say "handsome like daddy" or "sweet like mommy". I know some aren't for those sayings, and some are over the top.


----------



## Girly922

Leson, with DD I started feeling flutterings around 14 weeks, by 16 weeks I could feel them quite obviously. DH felt her kick for the first time at 24 weeks. I'm wondering if I can already feel some movement with this one. It's very light, and very inconsistent but it feels more uterine than bowel.


----------



## confuzion

I started to feel for sure movements with my daughter around 18 weeks but they weren't very strong. Didn't really get big movements until the very end---anterior placenta. Don't know where my placenta is this time but hoping I feel more. 

Yay for good scan dragonfly!

We got our panorama results this morning! Low risk baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wonderful news Confuzion! Glad your results are perfect.


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations on your results confuzion, and congratulations on another little girly! DD is desperate for this baby to be a girl. Lol.


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats on the healthy girl confuzion!

Looks like I will have to wait a while longer on NIPT results. We are still waiting for an auth. My NT ultrasound is tomorrow morning, but I don't know if they'll go over the results with me right then and there, or if I have to wait for my obgyn to review it.

I think my RE said that my placenta is anterior fundal? She just said great place for a placenta and I focused on that part. Baby seems to like to hang out away from the side that the placenta is on though, so hopefully I'll still feel movements sooner rather than later &#129310;!


----------



## sil

I'm not feeling movements yet either at 14+6. I'm not expecting them for awhile though. With DS1 I didn't feel them until 20 weeks and with DS2 I was 18-19 weeks, so I tend to feel my little ones a bit on the later side. I can't wait to feel those little pops and wiggles. They are so reassuring :)

Congrats on the healthy girl, confusion! You must be so excited :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Confuzion- congrats on a healthy girl :cloud9: 

I have 8 kids and have felt them all at different times. I've felt this one three times now. the latest I felt one was 26 weeks!!! :shock: my third baby and of course his placenta was up front. Drove me crazy and I rented a Doppler. I just bought a Doppler for 1/3 of the pice I rented one for with him.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Les - With my NT scan they had an OB come in and go over the results right away, my midwife will probably talk about it again at my next appointment in 4 weeks. So maybe they'll tell you it right after. Either way I know baby's going to be perfect!

I'm so excited for hiccups, those were my favorite with DD.

Blessed - That's awesome you got a doppler for cheaper than the rental! I love my doppler now that squish is easier to find.

What are you calling baby for now until you know gender/name? I keep going between baby and squish. Although Squish doesn't seem appropriate because it's longer and leaner than DD was at 12 weeks:haha: Maybe I'll call them legs.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly haha that's cute! I was calling the baby sweet pea and hubs was calling her fire cracker. But honestly even after finding out we mostly stilll just say 'the baby' we aren't very creative :haha: 

Les- I hope they give you the results right then! And that you don't have to wait too long for the nipt. It gave me a lot of comfort just to know she is healthy.


----------



## lesondemavie

Idk my obgyn won't be there...I have to go to a specific center for my insurance group.


----------



## sil

Les, thinking of you this morning. Hoping your ultrasound goes well


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks sil. Overall great news, but baby was sooo stubborn. He wouldn't move to the right position at all! The tech had me jump up and down, turn on my side, eat candy, go out in the waiting room and come back, etc. We could tell the fold was small, but it was just super hard to get a measurement. She finally got one, but said that it wasn't the best. The doctor approved it, so they sent me on my way. Baby is in the 25th percentile, so super low risk :). Now just to wait for my blood tests to come back clear too. The Counsyl test was authorized. Going to call my clinic and see when I can go in for the blood draw.

Oh I also got all my first tri blood results back and all looks good. I'm super immune to measles :haha:. Good thing since I live in CA! I'm not entirely happy with my vitamin D level. It is in range, but low. Wonder if I can go up to 3000IU supplementation. I was on 4000 before and my level was great, but then they told me to drop to 2000IU. We rechecked and it was lower, but still good and now it's even lower. Worried it will drop even more. I was deficient previously when my allergist checked. They also said the flora from my urine culture was high so now I have to go on an antibiotic to prevent a UTI. It's a category B and I'm a little nervous about it, but I'm sure a UTi would be worse.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

What a stinker! I love it though, glad your scan went so well. Bummer about the possible UTI, I swear my body gets cranky and is always at that about to have a UTI. Baby will be ok with your antibiotics, the complications from a ITI getting out of hand would be harder on them. 

I got hubby to talk names! We like Leah and Cora. We both like Logan and Benjamin but he didn't like when I said I wanted to call him Benji. If he's a he :) Anyone who's finding out the gender do a reveal party or just finding out at the scan? My scan is two weeks before my birthday so I thought about having the tech write it down and we find out with family and friends over dinner. With DD we did a cake filled with color and my best friend ordered it. Hubby thinks it's cheesey and pointless to do it again but I really want to! It was special finding out with our parents and best friends.


----------



## blessedmomma

Such great news les! 

Dragonfly- we always find out together, but then do a reveal with the kids. They love it and we have 8 already so it's quite a crowd with just our family. I don't think it's cheesy at all. I think it's super sweet. A precious celebration of your baby :cloud9: what could be better?

Afm- I had a rough day. We got a bill for a test they ran on me when I was pregnant with our baby we lost at 15 weeks. Our secondary insurance should have covered it completely but they hadn't ran it so it's taken care of. But it just started all these feelings of missing him and remembering holding him after he was born. I would be due in 6-8 weeks now. :(


----------



## sil

Les so glad your scan went well! What a stubborn little guy/girl. 

Dragonfly- we find out together with the kids and then do a tiny reveal for each set of grandparents. This time we are finding out 2 days before my moms birthday so I am going to mail her a present relating to girl/boy (they live 5 hour drive). 

Blessed- huge hugs. I'm sorry, that must be so difficult to relive those memories. How awful insurance wasn't able to sort it out and you had the reminder. Even though the new baby will never replace those who are lost, soon you will be holding a sweet new life and hopefully it'll help to heal and ease the pain just a bit. 

My bump is going from less bloat to more bump. I feel huge. I'm way bigger this time around than my first and second pregnancies. I'm jealous of you ladies with growing boobs because mine are as small and deflated as ever haha!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6092.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

You look amazing sil <3


----------



## lesondemavie

Here's the best photo from the NT scan:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - That will be sweet to do a reveal to the kids :) So sorry you had a rough day with a bill showing up without your secondary insurance covering it - glad it's taken care of now but I can imagine how stressful that was. Big hugs :hugs: this blessing will never replace your loss, I hope when you're holding bubs in your arms you're heart will be full and heal.

Sil - How fun! What a fun idea sending your mom a present relating to the gender :) Your bump looks great! I'm not feeling very big yet, but my belly button is popping out! I swear that didn't happen until closer to 3rd tri with DD :wacko:

Les - Beautiful picture! :cloud9:

I'm craving sushi so hard right now, like nearly picked a fight with DH over dinner because we couldn't go out to sushi. :blush: He promised to take me out to sushi lunch tomorrow though. Tomorrow I'm going out shopping for maternity pants, I'm so excited! Seriously kicking myself in the butt for getting rid of my pants from DD. I took them to a local consignment shop and traded them for clothes for her. I also bought great pants there for $10! But they went out of business.


----------



## tcinks

SIL, your bump is so cute!

Les, what a great scan pic! Hi little one :)

Dragonfly, I love sushi! Do you eat it raw still? I know some people do when pregnant. Hubby only lets me get the cooked kind, but that's better than nothing! :) He frowns on me having deli meat though, which my doctor doesn't really care about. I want a sub soooooo bad!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Tcinks - I stay away from the raw stuff while pregnant. My absolute favorite is eel that's flash friend anyways lol. I know some still go for raw, but I guess I just feel like going for the side of caution. Subs are so goood!! My dr is less concerned with lunch meat if it's what I'm actually going to eat - she would rather it be heated, but not many subs are good warm imo :haha:

DH is learning again not to question what I'm eating while pregnant :haha: The other day I cried when trying to justify why I only cooked udon noodles because I was craving the taste of soy sauce but nothing else sounded good.


----------



## sil

Ugh, just came for a bit of a moan. My family is plagued with a stomach virus right now. Ds1 has been vomiting since 3 am, ds2 has diarrhea and has ruined 3 outfits already, and my stomach feels like a meat grinder is inside spinning away at it. I have so much pain and nausea but have not yet vomited (I wish I could just to feel better). I'm having the hardest time taking care of everyone when I feel so sick myself. To top it off the boys broke a glass bowl, the vacuum cleaner caught fire (!!!!), and then they spilled a whole box of cheerios on the floor AFTER the vacuum broke. Ughhh


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry you're going through that all SIL. I had one of my worst nights of nausea and vomiting yet last night (and here I thought it was easing). I think the antibiotic I'm on is just aggravating the whole situation, but after two months straight of feeling sick and vomiting every day I'm ready to wave the white flag and surrender. Why isn't baby aware that I'm in second tri now?!? I woke up this morning with no nausea but I feel dehydrated and run down, and on top of that DH thinks he has the flu. I've quarantined him to the bedroom, and I'm staying in the guest bed. I cannot get sick right now. I'd worry so much about the baby if I ended up with a fever or anything like that. Fingers crossed my plan works and I can avoid catching this virus. Unfortunately he was probably contagious all weekend too, but thankfully I felt so awful I mostly kept my distance from him anyway &#128518;


----------



## blessedmomma

Ick so sorry for those of you with families that are sick. :(

Dragonfly- I got a few pairs of maternity leggings at thrift stores this past weekend and they are lush!!! Only spent $1-2 on each of them too. So very worth it :) 

I've shopped so much for baby clothes I have more than I need :blush: I mean tons. I had DH go through them with me to see what we still needed and we have so many newborn, 0-3 and 3-6 it's crazy. Ah well I'll make sure to use them all haha


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sil - Oh dear, I'm so sorry. We were hit with the stomach virus here too, its gone through nearly the entire family now. Is there anyone that can come help you? I hope everyone is feeling better soon.

Les - I hope your ms starts to ease up soon. Awful that DH may have the flu, on a bright side it doesn't mean you'll catch it. I had the flu right before Christmas and managed to not pass it to DH or DD.

Blessed - Excellent! Waiting for DH to be ready to go out shopping, I hope to get lucky like you. I can't wait to go baby clothes shopping!! I'm waiting until we know the gender though because we have loads of girl stuff so wont need to shop if it'll be a girl.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- when do you find out?? I was the same. Absolutely could not wait to find out and shop for this little one. We were shopping and DH was talking about something, I have no idea what. So then I heard him say you aren't even listening, you're in lala land. Haha! He knew I've been waiting to find out to shop away.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

blessedmomma said:


> Dragonfly- when do you find out?? I was the same. Absolutely could not wait to find out and shop for this little one. We were shopping and DH was talking about something, I have no idea what. So then I heard him say you aren't even listening, you're in lala land. Haha! He knew I've been waiting to find out to shop away.

Haha I would have told him "I'm not in lala land, I'm in baby land!":haha:

Our scan is set for Feb 21st. I can't decide if we'll find out together then reveal to our family and friends at my birthday dinner 12 days later or not find out until the dinner and have us all reveal it together like we did with DD.


----------



## blessedmomma

Haha definitely in baby land. :) feb 21 is one of my sons birthday:) I could see either way you go being amazing. DH and I like to find out and know together for a moment before we tell anyone. It's like we have this little secret no one else knows. We love to snicker about it together and talk all quiet. But I could also see finding out with everyone being a great reveal as well. It's just sweet and such an awesome moment to share with them. I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for you guys and I can't wait to hear how it plays out <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you Blessed :) I think I'll let DH make the decision on scan day, because either way I'll be happy.


----------



## confuzion

Sil - hope the virus is out of your house soon! It's definitely been going around in our area as well although we've somehow managed to avoid it. 

Dragonfly- if you can wait until your birthday then you are one patient woman! :haha:, there's no way I would last! 

Les - I'm so sorry you're still throwing up. That's rough :hugs:.

I realized I never did the Monday check-in yesterday! 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

12 weeks today, so plum?
*
Appointments this week?*

No. Opted out of the NT scan since we had the panorama done. No appointment until the 26th. 

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*

Symptoms have definitely let up! Feel like a new woman :)

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *

No I don't think so. Baby #2 here and only 23 months apart, and both girls, we really don't need anything besides another crib and another camera for our baby monitor--and not even right away since baby will be in our room for the first 5-6 months. 

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*

We are terrible with names. My daughter didn't have a name for the first 2 days of her life lol. Don't think we will have names to share since we probably won't decide until baby is here. 

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*

I have 3 sisters and 2 brothers. I'm the baby of the family hehe.


----------



## blessedmomma

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

13 weeks, we have a peach

*Appointments this week?*

I had my appt today. The nurse had a hard time finding her hb on the Doppler. She finally found her and she kept kicking and moving. Such a little diva already haha! Excuse mama for wanting to know you're ok little one :lol: 

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*

Sleep is becoming an issue :(

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *

No shower for us. 

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*

absolutely! We already have. When we lost our last baby we didn't have a name for him. It was heartbreaking deciding on a name while I was in the hospital being induced to deliver him. I want to know everything I can about my babies from here on out including their name. I'm the reason he didn't have a name. My DH always wants to name them right away and I always throw a fit wanting to wait until I see them. It was my fault he had to be named after he passed away. Never again. Life is too fragile to live like tomorrow is promised. 

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*

I have two older brothers and one younger sister


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*

14 weeks, the size of a Mille-feuille 

*Appointments this week?*

Friday will be my last appointment with the RE &#128542;

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*

Last night and tonight have been nausea-light/nausea-free. Tonight I honestly just feel ravenously hungry, and also a bit like all get if I don't eat more. I'm still not ready to say the nausea is gone though after Sunday night &#128541;.

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *

Probably because my best friend won't take no for an answer. This is our first sobthe gifts will be nice as well. My best friend is already picking dates and her first suggestion is the weekend of her son's second bday. She cracks me up. I'd rather celebrate my little nephew that weekend!

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*

I'd like to, but we'll see. I have a long list of possibilities and it may take DH and I a while to agree.

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*

I have three younger siblings, so I'm the eldest of four. Two brothers, one sister. My youngest brother is nearly a decade younger than me, and my other brother (just two years younger) is expecting his first child in August! So excited to have cousins so close! My SIL didn't go through losses like me, but she struggled to even ovulate and it took them over a year to get their baby too. I'm just so thrilled for them!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
13+3, size of a clown fish

*Appointments this week?*
Nope, next one isn't until the end of the month. I honestly can't remember when it is though :dohh: 

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*
Serious baby brain, I'm forgetting everything! Sex drive is back:happydance:

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *
With this being baby #2 I'm not expecting one but my MIL may throw me one anyways because she loves parties. 

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*
If we can agree on a name yes lol. Right now DH is awful at brainstorming with me. 

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*

I have two brothers, neither I grew up with or have contact with. I'm the oldest.


----------



## Girly922

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
12 weeks today, size of a chicken nugget. 

*Appointments this week?*
We have our 12 week scan this afternoon, I'll update once we're home. :happydance:

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*
My nausea has slightly reduced, I'm having to pop a Rennie fairly regularly at the moment though to help with indigestion. Daytime tiredness with nighttime insomnia has become a thing. 

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *
I had one with DD but I'm not expecting one this time, my bff may have other ideas though. 
People don't seem to like team yellow baby showers as much I've found. Most of my friends and extended family complain that they can't buy for the baby without knowing the sex, which is utter bs IMO. 

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*
We'll likely pick a few names out, have a favourite boys name and a favourite girls name, but won't properly decide until after the birth. 

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*
I'm the baby of the family. I have an older brother and an older sister. I was an accidental pregnancy so there's 15 years between me and my sister, 11 between my brother and I. Although I grew up very close to my brother.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Girly how exciting that your NT scan is today! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)

Anyone else still dealing with insomnia? I feel like it's gotten worse this week. I'm taking half a tablet of unisom and have been since early on, I don't really want to go up to a full tablet but I wonder if it would help me get to sleep.


----------



## sil

Dragonfly, I do! Ugh. I slept awful last night. I literally woke up at least 40 times. I was up every 15 min looking at the clock and I'm exhausted. Every night I fall into bed at 9 but as soon as I hit the bed my body seems to think it's morning time. I've been having a lot of nightmares when I do manage to sleep too. No advice really but some major sympathy.


----------



## sil

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
15+5, size of an apple

*Appointments this week?*
I have no appointments, but I do have my elective gender scan in just 3 days!! I'm very nervous and excited. We have 2 DS and this is our very last baby, so I have fingers crossed for a DD so I get to enjoy raising both genders, but I would be happy with another DS too as my two boys now are lovely and I know gender is really superficial when it comes down to it. I am excited to find out though :happydance:

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*
I am exhausted all day now and up all night. I swear at any minute during the day I could collapse and sleep on the couch (although I can't as I'm looking after my two toddlers - ages 3 + 1). Then as soon as I go to bed, I am tossing and turning and up the entire night.

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *
I won't. I had one for DS1 and not for DS2. I figure we already have most of the essentials from our previous two, and if any friends want to buy baby something they are more than welcome to and I will be super grateful but we won't have a formal get together for it.

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names early?*
I'd like to say yes, but the reality is probably not. We tend to have a very hard time agreeing on names. With DS1 we didn't finalize until after he was born, and with DS2 we finally decided about a week before arrival. We just can't tend to agree or if we do, a week later we hate the name or realize it reminds us of someone/something bad.

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*
I have one older brother. He is 5 1/2 years older than me. We were not close at all growing up and I often felt bullied by him, but as adults we are good friends and get along great and our kids get along great too.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm sorry you've got insomnia too! I try so hard not to look at the clock, I feel like it makes it worse. It's so strange, I can sleep through for a nap but bed time is full of wake ups. :shrug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
13 Weeks exactly size of a juicy peach

*Appointments this week?*
Nope, next one isn't until the end of the month. IL 

*How are your symptoms? Any changes?*
Sex drive is back and I'm not as tired thank goodness

*Do you know if you will be having a baby shower? *
Actually I'll be having two. One up here with my in laws and one back in Georgia with all my family

*Will you be deciding on and sharing names *
We have already decided on names for both genders and no we won't be sharing.

*Getting to know you/random question: how many siblings do you have? Where do you fall on the sibling order?*

I have three siblings, a brother and two sisters. I'm the youngest.


----------



## lesondemavie

SIL - My brother is two years younger and growing up we'd fight all the time. We weren't close at all. I think part of that is bc I shared a room with my sister (4 years younger than me), and he felt left out. He and I are actually a lot alike, and now we are the best of friends. He was one of the first to know of our loss. He moved clear across the country, but we visit a few times a year and we talk on the phone frequently. I thankfully also adore his wife. Me, DH, my brother, and his wife will often all be on speaker phone together one evening just catching up. It's funny bc the opposite is true of my sister. She and I were super close growing up, but I think she started to feel like she was living in my shadow when she hit middle school so she started to distance herself. She told me later when she got to high school people would come up to her and say oh you're Coll's sister, and she just wanted to be Heather...but even then I am the one who named her. Anyway, we grew apart and are just two very different people now. I still love her dearly, but we are not close...not like before. So yea you never know what will happen as adults huh?


----------



## blessedmomma

Girly- yay for your nt scan!!! :happydance: 

Dragonfly- I take two every night and have since the beginning. That's what I was taking before I got pregnant. I was starting to have problems waking in the night and now it's becoming problems falling asleep. Ugh. 

Sil- squeeee!!!! Finding out so soon. How exciting!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - My difficultly is falling asleep. Once I'm asleep I'll wake up to pee or to eat, but getting to sleep takes forever. Maybe I should try bumping it up to a full tablet tonight and see how it works.


----------



## Girly922

My problem is falling back to sleep. I'm up so often in the night to pee, I then can't fall back to sleep very well. It's a lot easier when DH isn't home. :haha: 

My NT scan went great. I had to be rescanned several times so took 1.5hrs in the end as I was too full of gas :blush: But the tech finally managed to get all the measurements. Baby is measuring ahead, so they've changed my due date. DH has his guesses that baby is a boy, and he/she really doesn't like being prodded with an us probe. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hello beautiful baby! How much further ahead were you measuring for a due date change? 

I told DH we need to buy a new couch before third trimester, with DD it was the only place I could sleep:haha:


----------



## Girly922

Only four days ahead, but around here they tend to date you from the 12wk uss. 

Haha! Oh yes, I remember those days. We've got a very comfy corner sofa that I still often sleep on now


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My NT scan I was measuring a full week ahead and my midwife didn't move my date, lucky! But at least they scheduled my anatomy scan a week earlier because of it:happydance:

I slept in a recliner while DH was battling the stomach virus DD shared, it wasn't too bad lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

13 weeks today and I'm waiting for my energy level to pick up!


----------



## blessedmomma

Girly :cloud9: I think boy too

Gagrl- I'm still waiting on my energy to boost as well.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrlinpitt said:


> 13 weeks today and I'm waiting for my energy level to pick up!

Happy 13 weeks!

I think the energy level pick up is a lie :haha: I never felt an energy pick up with DD, I hope it happens this time :sleep:


----------



## lesondemavie

I was super tired week 13, this week (14) is much better both in terms of nausea and fatigue. I've been getting headaches, but I think they are allergy related.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

lesondemavie said:


> I was super tired week 13, this week (14) is much better both in terms of nausea and fatigue. I've been getting headaches, but I think they are allergy related.

That makes me hopeful! I was having awful headaches and went to my chiropractor, I haven't had one sense. She worked on a cranial bone which was different.


----------



## sil

Results are in....it's a girl!!


----------



## Girly922

Aww congratulations sil!!! Girls are so much fun, and from what I've seen from friends, very different to boys, much more fierce. Lol.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sil congrats


----------



## sil

Thanks! I have 2 DS and this is our last baby so I'm so thrilled I get the chance to raise both genders and can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## sil

lesondemavie said:


> I was super tired week 13, this week (14) is much better both in terms of nausea and fatigue. I've been getting headaches, but I think they are allergy related.

I've been having crazy headaches and frequent migraines this pregnancy. I've gotten a migraine about every 2 weeks since I found out, so I feel for you :( I hope it passes soon. 

Luckily my nausea and fatigue have also eased up a lot this last week. DH actually wanted to go to bed before I did last night which is basically a miracle since I've been pregnant. I'm feeling a bit more myself lately, but it really took until 15-16 weeks to feel that way for me.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats on it being a girl!!! They're so much fun to shop for. DH is hoping for a boy this time but he's so happy we have our DD, when we found out we were having her he said he couldn't imagine not having a little girl <3 Happy for you!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats SIL!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I had my 1 hour glucose test this morning and failed with a 150.. I'm so bummed. Now I have to wait for the doctor to call and then I'll have to go do my three hour glucose tolerance test... I'm heartbroken and feel like I'm already a bad mom...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh no Gagrl! That's so hard, I'm sorry you have to do the 3 hours glucose test. You're not a bad mom at all!! These things happen and are often out of our control. :hugs: You love this baby so much and are already being a good mommy!


----------



## sil

Gagrl you are not a bad mom at all! I failed the one hour test with ds2 and ended up passing the 3 hour. Maybe you'll be in the same boat! Even if you fail the 3 hour these things are not in anyone's control...they just happen, and you are an amazing mom for taking the tests and taking the results to heart and caring what they say. That's what's most important! When is your 3 hour scheduled for?


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats sil!!! :pink: 

Gagrl- you are an amazing mom!!!! I have a friend that had gestational diabetes and she said it's due to hormones and nothing you did at all. I hope you pass the 3 hour!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks makes... Sil I have to wait for the doctor to call me. I have the electronic medical records and saw my result already. I'm assuming next Saturday.


----------



## sil

I wanted to share a quick photo I got at my scan yesterday. They showed me about 20 seconds in the 3D mode again and gave me a snap shot of it. I always think it's really sweet to see the little ones in 3D so figured I would share with everyone.

DH and I are now starting to look at names. With DS1 and DS2 we didn't pick a name until the hospital, so I'm hoping we pick something sooner this time.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2017-01-15 at 10.29.12 AM.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How exciting, amazing what technology can do and see. Hello cutie pie! I hope you'll share names with us :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay sil for a baby girl! So happy for you! She will be adored and protected by her older brothers. So cute! 

Gagrl - the other ladies already said it perfectly the fact that this is bothering you so much just shows what a good mama you'll be. And a lot of people fail the 1 hour and go on to pass the 3 hour. Even if not, Gestational diabetes can happen to ANYONE.


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute sil!!!


----------



## tcinks

Sil, what a cutie!:) We aren't planning to choose a name until after baby is born. We've got a list for each that we add to periodically.

Anatomy scan tomorrow and I'm so nervous. :/ Not too worried about baby, but worried about my cervix. I hope it's holding up.


----------



## blessedmomma

Tcinks- I said a prayer for you. Will they do something if there is an issue?? I remember my ob saying mine was good and long at an early ultrasound I had, but it's never been an issue for me before.


----------



## tcinks

blessedmomma said:


> Tcinks- I said a prayer for you. Will they do something if there is an issue?? I remember my ob saying mine was good and long at an early ultrasound I had, but it's never been an issue for me before.

I appreciate that. :hugs: The only thing they could do at this point is put me on bed rest (which I almost am anyway) because I am already on progesterone shots and had my cervix stitched up. I think the nerves are also because I'm approaching week 21, when I lost my 2nd baby. :cry: I do not want to go through that again!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh I know exactly how you feel. I'm starting to get anxious. We lost our last baby around the 15 week mark and the closer I get the more I think about it. Have you thought about soaking your feet in Epsom salt or even bathing in it like once a week or so? When I was trying to stave off early labor I did that. It's magnesium so I've heard it helps since they use magnesium to try to stop early labor in the hospital. Take it easy!!!! I've been on bedrest for many different reasons during pregnancy and it's horrible, just remind yourself it's only for a season :hugs2:


----------



## tcinks

blessedmomma said:


> Oh I know exactly how you feel. I'm starting to get anxious. We lost our last baby around the 15 week mark and the closer I get the more I think about it. Have you thought about soaking your feet in Epsom salt or even bathing in it like once a week or so? When I was trying to stave off early labor I did that. It's magnesium so I've heard it helps since they use magnesium to try to stop early labor in the hospital. Take it easy!!!! I've been on bedrest for many different reasons during pregnancy and it's horrible, just remind yourself it's only for a season :hugs2:

Thanks so much. :) I might try that!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

tcinks said:


> Sil, what a cutie!:) We aren't planning to choose a name until after baby is born. We've got a list for each that we add to periodically.
> 
> Anatomy scan tomorrow and I'm so nervous. :/ Not too worried about baby, but worried about my cervix. I hope it's holding up.

Praying for tomorrows scan to go perfectly and that there will be good news on your cervix :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thinking of you tcinks!


----------



## tcinks

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs: 

Baby looks great :) I was so tempted to find out gender, but we didn't. Officially19 weeks but baby was measuring up to 20+6! Strong little guy or gal. 

There was an issue with my cervix, but not too bad. Just a little bit of funneling. Cervix is closed and about 2.5 cm. They want me to take it easy this week and go back next Monday for a follow-up scan. Depending on if things look about the same or have gotten worse, they'll decide what to do from there.


----------



## sil

Tcinks, so glad your scan went well today! I have a really good feeling for you about this pregnancy. I can only imagine how scary it must be for you around the time of your losses. I'm so happy for you your cervix is doing well so far. Will they keep monitoring it as you go along?


----------



## tcinks

sil said:


> Tcinks, so glad your scan went well today! I have a really good feeling for you about this pregnancy. I can only imagine how scary it must be for you around the time of your losses. I'm so happy for you your cervix is doing well so far. Will they keep monitoring it as you go along?

Thank you. They will checkly weekly until week 24. If it continues to shorten in the next couple of weeks, it is likely they will hospitalize me until baby is born. Or until I reach a good gestation to go back home.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fantastic news Tcinks! I'm glad your scan went so well! I'll be keeping you and baby in my prayers that things continue to go well so you wont need to be hospitalized early :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

So delighted for you tcinks!!! I'm thankful they are checking you again and will take such good care of you if they need to :) and way to be strong and stick to your team yellow goal.


----------



## sil

Is anyone else having anxiety creep in about their pregnancies? I don't know why, but I have my 20 week anatomy scan in 3 weeks and can't shake the feeling that they are going to find out something is wrong with the baby. I'm 16+5 and I still haven't announced to anyone outside of my two best friends, parents, and in laws because I'm afraid something will go wrong which is silly because I'm showing and have had two strangers ask if I'm pregnant and I know that things will most likely be fine...I just can't internalize it


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

sil said:


> Is anyone else having anxiety creep in about their pregnancies? I don't know why, but I have my 20 week anatomy scan in 3 weeks and can't shake the feeling that they are going to find out something is wrong with the baby. I'm 16+5 and I still haven't announced to anyone outside of my two best friends, parents, and in laws because I'm afraid something will go wrong which is silly because I'm showing and have had two strangers ask if I'm pregnant and I know that things will most likely be fine...I just can't internalize it

I totally am.. My good friend was going to let me borrow her Doppler but Im to nervous because if I can't find the hb I think I'd freak out.. I go next Wednesday for my 15 week follow up and am Praying everything is OK. They found it at 11 weeks after about ten minutes of searching at my doctor's office so I'm just praying everything is OK.


----------



## Girly922

I'm feeling the same sil. I don't know why I'm so worried this time, I relaxed with DD after the 12wk scan. 

Gag, I tried my Doppler again last night and still couldn't find the hb, but I could hear baby. He/she was very active in trying to bat the Doppler away so hearing those movements helped a little.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly922 said:


> I'm feeling the same sil. I don't know why I'm so worried this time, I relaxed with DD after the 12wk scan.
> 
> Gag, I tried my Doppler again last night and still couldn't find the hb, but I could hear baby. He/she was very active in trying to bat the Doppler away so hearing those movements helped a little.

I think I'm nervous because this is our first and our rainbow.. I'm still having pregnancy symptoms, constipation, sore nipples.. So I should just be relaxed.. But I'm still very anxious.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm having some anxious times. It's not all the time, but occasionally. I think mostly mine is due to the time I'm at. We found out our last baby had passed away at 15 weeks, but he was measuring about 14 and 3 or 4 days. So that's coming up for me in a day or two. I'm feeling her move quite a bit though and I've been able to find her on my Doppler since 7+6. I think the movement helps more than anything.


----------



## tcinks

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the same sil. I don't know why I'm so worried this time, I relaxed with DD after the 12wk scan.
> 
> Gag, I tried my Doppler again last night and still couldn't find the hb, but I could hear baby. He/she was very active in trying to bat the Doppler away so hearing those movements helped a little.
> 
> I think I'm nervous because this is our first and our rainbow.. I'm still having pregnancy symptoms, constipation, sore nipples.. So I should just be relaxed.. But I'm still very anxious.Click to expand...

It will be our first, too. So I don't think I'll ever stop worrying! Glad you're still having nice strong symptoms. :)



> I'm having some anxious times. It's not all the time, but occasionally. I think mostly mine is due to the time I'm at. We found out our last baby had passed away at 15 weeks, but he was measuring about 14 and 3 or 4 days. So that's coming up for me in a day or two. I'm feeling her move quite a bit though and I've been able to find her on my Doppler since 7+6. I think the movement helps more than anything.

So jealous you're feeling so much movement! Almost 20 weeks and still have to stop and think if that was actually baby or just gas. :haha: Stupid anterior placenta getting in the way.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm with you all. I'm past the point of both of my losses, but now there's the NIPT and anatomy scan. Just crossing my everything that baby is healthy and strong. I easily find the hb with my doppler now and that gives me some peace for the day that all is well.


----------



## blessedmomma

Tcinks- I had anterior placenta with my 3rd baby and did not feel him move once until 26 weeks!!!! Drove me crazy! I imagine she is moving more often than I feel her, but it's always when I'm very still. Like when I'm laying down at night. I can feel her moving right now because I'm sitting here with my 1 yr old on my lap sleeping. It's really the only times I feel her, but I love it. 

I never felt my last baby that I lost, so to feel her so early is a blessing but also makes me feel like I missed out on something with him.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've relaxed a bit since my 12 week scan, every couple of days I take a listen on my doppler. Although I hear more movement than heartbeat, I'll find the heartbeat but before getting an accurate count I can hear baby kicking and swishing away just like DD did.

What I'm becoming incredibly anxious about is developing pre-eclampsia again. My doctor at the time wasn't listening to me saying something was wrong because my bp was within "normal limits" but it was very high compared to my norm. And the strips weren't showing that I was spilling "that" much protein. Finally after hounding they decided to do a 24 hour urine catch to help me calm down, sure enough when I returned with my pee jug they felt DD's heart rate was in distress and my levels were high enough they sent me to the hospital to be induced. Delivery was difficult, scary and so was recovery. When I think about it too much I get really scared.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I had somewhat of a similar experience. My bp is always really low when I'm pregnant. It started going up but was still within 'normal limits' also so they weren't concerned. Since I was seeing a midwife instead of an ob they had me doing my own pee checks. The protein levels were going up but never got into the danger zone so they dismissed it. I didn't throw a fit and figured they knew what they were doing. I didn't develop pre-eclampsia, but after I had him I developed postpartum pre-eclampsia. I didn't even know that was possible. I was dangerously close to having seizures or a stroke by the time he was about 2 weeks old. Looking back I feel it was mounting before hand and they should have done something. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on everything this time as well. So far my bp has stayed in my usual 110/60 - 112/65 range that is usual for my pregnancies.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hmm I wonder if that's what happened to my best friend. She had a seizure about a week after delivering her baby and they never gave her an explanation.


----------



## blessedmomma

Leson- that's really scary. I was having headaches, seeing spots, having kidney pain, dizziness, and just generally feeling unwell. Of course after you have a baby you don't expect to feel marvelous right away so it got really bad before I went in. My bp was through the roof. I was on high bp meds for a few weeks.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - I was with a midwife too and I kept showing them my dip sticks and they said they were fine. I'm hoping the midwife through the hospital will do a more thorough check of them. How scary you developed it postpartum, the highest my bp got was the day after DD was born - my bp shot up high enough the nurse booted everyone out and paged the dr because she thought I would need a magnesium drip stat. Thankfully I didn't but it was still very scary. Great to hear your bp is staying in a healthy usual range for you, does your current doctor know about your history?

Leson - How scary what happened to your friend. I'm glad that she turned out okay but so strange they didn't give her an explanation as to why she had the seizure. I know that you can develop postpartum eclampsia up to 6 weeks after delivery, I was terrified those first 6 weeks.


----------



## lesondemavie

My friend is bipolar and she went really manic, wasn't sleeping, and her anxiety shot through the roof after giving birth. I wanted her to go back on her meds straight away, but she was so set on breastfeeding she refused...and then her milk didn't even come in. I think they just pointed to the no sleep, but hey maybe it had absolutely nothing to do with her mood disorder. Anxiety and a high bp go hand in hand, so I'm definitely thinking it was that now.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I did mention it to him, but I'll be saying something as I get closer to the end too. After they do my blood pressure I always ask what it was. I have a bp cuff at home to check too. I'm glad they were keeping an eye on you! With my first I got it before the birth and they kept saying after I had the baby it would go away. I've never had it since so I always assumed after having the baby it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Delivery is the only "cure" but yeah, it can make an occurrence 6 weeks postpartum. Although the dr reassured me if it's going to happen 9/10 times it'll happen 48 hours after birth and 24 hours after was when I ran into problems.

I'm grateful they'll be watching me close, it gives my anxiety a little wiggle room to try and relax :)


----------



## CanadianLady

17+2 today and got my doppler delivered. Found my baby's heartbeat at home for the first time. So happy! Was really starting to struggle with my anxiety between appointments as I'm not feeling much movement yet. I love to listen to that sound.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How exciting!! One of the best sounds ever <3


----------



## Girly922

Had a call from antenatal yesterday, I've got to have extra scans due to a low papp-a level and being at risk of growth restriction in 3rd tri. It's upset me at the moment as I know it likely means I won't get the birth I wanted. I'm going to call my midwife on Monday and see if we can discuss best/worst case scenarios so I can prepare myself.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have my next appointment on Wednesday and I'm going to discuss birthing options with my doctor. My step dad who's an ob is pretty sure I'm going to be pushed to have a section since I fractured my pelvis in three places and when your pelvis heals from a fracture it narrows. Although that makes me extremely nervous and anxious I have to do what's best for peanut.

My dh and I also discussed finding out the gender. I want to do a small gender reveal with close friends and family. My husband wants to know right away. So we came up with a compromise. We will have the tech put it in an envelope and my husband will open it on his own. Then I will find out during the gender reveal with everyone else... Hopefully that will make both of us happy..


----------



## blessedmomma

Canadianlady- :cloud9:

Girly- I hope the appt goes well and you have some peace.

Gagrl- ouch! I agree whatever gets baby here safe and sound. Your compromise sounds perfect!


----------



## bc1122

Hi Ladies, I haven't posted in ages but I've been reading everyday. Your posts have provided some reassurance during the past few busy and anxious months. Most of the time I'm very excited, but the anxiety is hard to keep at bay even when it seems completely illogical. My next appointment is Tuesday for our gender ultrasound. Each week leading up to an appointment I go between eager anticipation and dread that there is going to be something wrong-even having nightmares about it. I really thought that I would feel more assured by now since my loss was at 6+1 and we are at 15+3 now. I'm keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

bc1122 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't posted in ages but I've been reading everyday. Your posts have provided some reassurance during the past few busy and anxious months. Most of the time I'm very excited, but the anxiety is hard to keep at bay even when it seems completely illogical. My next appointment is Tuesday for our gender ultrasound. Each week leading up to an appointment I go between eager anticipation and dread that there is going to be something wrong-even having nightmares about it. I really thought that I would feel more assured by now since my loss was at 6+1 and we are at 15+3 now. I'm keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers!

Bc im the same as you.. But I'm just trying to enjoy it in the moment instead of dreading the future..


----------



## lesondemavie

Bc - I'm 15+5 now and I still need to use my doppler nearly every day for reassurance. My AL friends who are further along say the worry never really subsides. After something like that happens to you, it's hard not to feel like anything could happen anytime. Fact is, most if not all of us here will have perfectly healthy babies in July. We just have to take it one bit of good news to the next until we get there :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

BC I don't think the worry will ever truly go away :hugs: At 15 weeks I'm still using my doppler every other day, last night I couldn't find babe and got anxious but I tried again later and was able to catch a quick flicker then movement sounds.


----------



## bc1122

Thanks! It's nice to know I'm not alone and unreasonable in the worry. I've gone back and forth on ordering a Doppler for that reason- if I can't figure out how to work it and have trouble finding the heartbeat I worry it will make me more nervous! There are many things I have enjoyed the past few weeks-window shopping at baby stores and coming up with nursery and name ideas have been so fun!


----------



## blessedmomma

Bc I know just how you feel. My other mc's were two at 4 weeks and the other two were 8 and 9 weeks. I used to breath some relief after seeing my babies heartbeat and all, but after losing one at 15 weeks it just doesn't seem to go away. we saw him at 11 weeks healthy, kicking, and heart beating away and the next appt he was gone. It's so traumatic it just sticks with you. Normally I'm very excited to have my ob appts but as one gets closer I get more anxious. I had a dream a few nights ago that I started bleeding and lost my baby. Even a nightmare is so traumatic I had to sit there for a while before I went back to sleep. I'm right around when I lost my last baby, so I'm hoping things get better the further along I get, but honestly I don't think I'll be ok until I'm hopefully holding this little one in my arms.


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry for the repeat if you're in the other group too.

My NIPT and sequential results are in! 

NIPT: Just two chromosomes (not 3) for 13,18, 21, and the sex chromosomes. For that test that puts my risk of everything at 1 in 10,000. The obgyn knows the sex from the test and reviewed the results with me, but since we don't want to know, we can't look at the report ourselves. I guess it's right on there.

Sequential: PappA - 1.19 MoM, free beta hcg - 0.73 MoM, and NT 0.77 MoM. All super low risk :happydance:. That puts my risk of Down's (trisomy 21) at 1 in 12,000, and my risk of trisomy18 at 1 in 78,000!!!

I couldn't be happier. I have started telling everyone. This is our &#127752;! &#128514;


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Fantastic news :) Wow the gender results are right there, how strong you are!


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats leson!!!! It was definitely a reassurance to get our results too :)


----------



## baseball_mom

Congrats leson! I should hear back on mine today or tomorrow. I was pretty calm and first but now I'm getting anxious. I just want to know already!


----------



## lesondemavie

Baseball - I literally sobbed after the call. First, they say they only call if something's wrong. Otherwise the post to my portal. Second, my obgyn didn't sound happy on the phone at all and she dragged it out. She first explained she was calling bc my results had the sex on it and she knew I didn't want to know. Then she finally got to saying everything looks fantastic. I got off the phone and the tears just poured out. I think I've just been holding my breath waiting to get more bad news. It's just so hard to believe we're getting our little piece of happiness after most of 2016 gave us a swift kick to the rear over and over. I thought they would be happy tears, but no it was ugly sobs of relief. I don't think I feel as nervous about the anatomy scan next month now. I'm fully embracing this baby <3


----------



## sil

I wish I was able to get one of the blood tests but my insurance didn't cover it and it was going to cost 1,500 out of pocket for me. I'm a nervous wreck about my 20 week anatomy scan. I think I will relax more after that. I haven't announced to anyone other than immediate family and my two best friends because I'm nervous about it. Mine is February 6th so not too far away now.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil that's crazy expensive! Not long now until your 20 week scan! At my next appt they are scheduling my 20 week scan and I'm so excited to see her again.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's one of the reasons we didn't do the testing, because I'm 27 and generally low risk my insurance company wouldn't approve it.

Who is and isn't feeling movement yet? I swear I had felt DD by now but still no movement. Occasional swishes but not many. DD was leaning against my belly a few nights ago and I *thought* felt little pushes inside, but nothing since.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I've been feeling baby, but not on any routine yet. It's very random. The nipt test gave me peace of mind that the baby is healthy, but honestly it doesn't make me any less anxious about the pregnancy. We had the test done with our last baby and it came back he was a healthy boy. Then 2 days after getting those results back we found out he had passed when they couldn't find his heartbeat.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm having a hard time today. We had two very early miscarriages (chemicals) before we got pregnant with our little guy we lost at 15 weeks. We were due with the first on Jan 10th which was our baby before that ones due date, though he was born on the 7th. It's crazy to think I'd already have that baby here. Next one was due February 4th. And our baby we lost at 15 weeks was due February 27. I'd be 36 weeks with him right now. I hate when I have too much time to sit and think about these things.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed I'm so sorry :hugs: I don't have words that will help your heart heal. But I'm praying for you and Emmabella growing strong inside of you.


----------



## baseball_mom

Blessed - Hugs

I'm having a hard day myself. The nausea that usually only comes in the evening time, hit first thing this morning and hasn't let up along with the dry heaves. Being at work like this is exhausting. On top of that, I'm impatiently waiting for the call about the results and gender. I called them just now to check and she said 7-10 days, today being day 7. I'm so hoping they have the results tomorrow and we don't have to wait all weekend to find out. This is killing me!


----------



## sil

It sounds like our group is having a rough week :( 

Baseball- I hope you feel better soon. I've actually had the nausea kick back in the past few days too along with indigestion which is a new symptom for me so the combo of the two has been difficult. Are you able to bring any peppermint tea or ginger tea for temporary relief? Hopefully your results come back tomorrow. Is your office closed on weekends?

Blessed- I'm sorry, it's always so difficult thinking of the babies that we have lost. I wish I could give you a big hug through the computer. 

Dragonfly- I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and haven't felt baby yet. I didn't feel DS1 or DS2 until closer to 20 weeks, though. Every now and then I think I feel her, but I think it's just actually still gas that I'm mistaking for her. Hopefully soon


----------



## blessedmomma

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Baseball- I hope they get the results to you tomorrow! My nausea is back and the heartburn on top of it makes it horrible, but it's still mostly at night for me.


----------



## lesondemavie

Sorry you went through that blessed :hugs:. Did you also do the sequential or just the NIPT? Other less common trisomies are still possible as they only test for the most common ones on the NIPT. I'm just trying to celebrate the good news, and focus on the positives.

I forgot to take my diclegis last night and ugh &#129314;. Driving an hour to an iep this morning and sitting through back to back triennials was not easy! Thankfully everyone knows I'm pg now, so I didn't have to hide it Definitely not ready to go off yet!


----------



## baseball_mom

sil said:


> It sounds like our group is having a rough week :(
> 
> Baseball- I hope you feel better soon. I've actually had the nausea kick back in the past few days too along with indigestion which is a new symptom for me so the combo of the two has been difficult. Are you able to bring any peppermint tea or ginger tea for temporary relief? Hopefully your results come back tomorrow. Is your office closed on weekends?
> 
> Blessed- I'm sorry, it's always so difficult thinking of the babies that we have lost. I wish I could give you a big hug through the computer.
> 
> Dragonfly- I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and haven't felt baby yet. I didn't feel DS1 or DS2 until closer to 20 weeks, though. Every now and then I think I feel her, but I think it's just actually still gas that I'm mistaking for her. Hopefully soon

I honestly think I was so sick yesterday because I ran out of unisom that I have been taking at night to help sleep since the doctor didn't want me on melatonin. I didn't realize how much it was actually helping with the nausea until I missed one day. I took it again last night and so far so good today!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies I need creative minds.. We are planning on gender reveal for March 4 as my anatomy scan is March 2. We originally wanted to do the chalk baseball but up here in Pennsylvania I think it'll be too cold to do it. We don't want to do the cake as that's very common.. Any other ideas on how to reveal would be appreciated!!!


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - Maybe you can do a piñata for an indoor version? It could still involve a bat, and you would just use confetti instead.


----------



## baseball_mom

I think we are just going to do the balloons in a box. I wanted to do the cake but my girlfriend that was going to do it is super busy at work and would need a week to do it and there is no way we can wait a week after we have already been waiting a week for the results to come back.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The piñata idea is cute! I'm thinking of decorating a box and having the party store fill it with balloons and tape it up. A friend of mine had a black balloon filled with confetti and then their son popped it with a sewing needle above them. 

Last night I wiped and saw a mucus like blob with a dot of blood on it. I thought it was a string from my underwear at first but upon further looking it wasn't. I haven't seen more yet and my midwife assures me it's ok and that my cervix probably got irritated. Hubby and I had sex the night before so it probably did get irritated but nightmares of miscarriage chased me all night. I hate pregnancy dreams. Next appt is Monday morning. Used my doppler and found baby right away last night, I have acupuncture this morning so I'm hoping till calm my anxiety.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- we only do one with our kids so I don't have any fancy ideas. But, I know Pinterest had some really cute ideas when I looked in there once. I hope you come up with the perfect one!


----------



## blessedmomma

Leson- we didn't lose him from any genetic problems. He was healthy. I lost him from an antibody problem I have. There was a bleed and clots under his placenta from implantation and the placenta ended up pulling away. I've had those in the majority of my pregnancies, but besides bleeding it usually doesn't cause a problem. I almost lost one other son from it, but they induced and got him out in time at 37 weeks. His placenta was slowly pulling away for weeks and he was born not breathing but he was ok. I am thankful for the tests showing me a healthy baby, it's just knowing my body has these problems still leaves me vulnerable to lose a healthy baby. I'm on baby aspirin and so far I'm not bleeding which is highly unusual for me. 

Dragonfly- I had spotting once the day after sex and then another time. I believe it's exactly what your midwife told you.


----------



## lesondemavie

Ah gotcha. I understand now that healthy baby doesn't mean a healthy pregnancy for you given that problem. I know they say most second tri losses are due to a problem with the mother rather than the baby, but I guess I just assumed that all was well since you've been well so blessed in the baby department. Glad the baby aspirin seems to be helping xxx. I am still on baby aspirin myself. I was supposed to be on it just for first tri, but then I read up on IUGR and freaked myself out. I figure it doesn't hurt, but I feel a bit silly for staying on it for something that's probably not even a concern. After my losses, it just feels like anything and everything can happen.


----------



## baseball_mom

Here is the box that I just made for our balloon reveal.
 



Attached Files:







Capture.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - thank you, I think we'll take it easy in the sex department for a little bit until my nerves settle. I had no desire during my pregnancy with our daughter but this time hubby is in for a pleasant change. 


Baseball - looks great!


----------



## bc1122

Our scan went very well on Tuesday. Baby was moving all around and they were able to determine the gender. We are finding out on Sunday at a reveal. I was so relieved to see the baby moving and hear the heartbeat (150!) that I started shaking and could not stop for the longest time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3938.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

lesondemavie said:


> Ah gotcha. I understand now that healthy baby doesn't mean a healthy pregnancy for you given that problem. I know they say most second tri losses are due to a problem with the mother rather than the baby, but I guess I just assumed that all was well since you've been well so blessed in the baby department. Glad the baby aspirin seems to be helping xxx. I am still on baby aspirin myself. I was supposed to be on it just for first tri, but then I read up on IUGR and freaked myself out. I figure it doesn't hurt, but I feel a bit silly for staying on it for something that's probably not even a concern. After my losses, it just feels like anything and everything can happen.

I have a lot of children but almost always have complications. 1st baby my water broke at 26 weeks and preterm labor 29 weeks. Kept her in til 38 weeks but we both got infections and I had pre-e. 2nd baby was my only complication free. 3rd had bleeding and clots by placenta and iugr. 4th had low lying placenta. 5th bleeding and blood clots by placenta, low fluid from placenta pulling away, reduced movements, and almost lost him at birth. 6th bleeding and clots by placenta and low fluid. 7th bleeding and clots by placenta, low fluid, reduced movements. 8th bleeding and clots by placenta, post pre-e. So far this baby has had no complications and I believe it's from the aspirin. I'm afraid to stop it. Is there a certain time you will stop taking it? I read it can help keep pre-e away too so that's a bonus for me. 

baseball_mom- that's adorable!

dragonfly- I did the same and took a break from it. 

Bc- so cute!!! Are you sharing gender with us?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

BC - what a perfect picture! So happy your scan went well. Please share with us how your gender reveal goes on Sunday :)

Blessed - I'm sorry to hear all your pregnancies have complications. How did you find out about the clots? My dr hasn't specifically told me when to stop taking the baby aspirin for pre-e, it sounds like I'll be on it most of pregnancy at least.


----------



## lesondemavie

My that is a lot to go through :hugs:. I was on baby aspirin after O as a just in case from my previous losses. My doctor told me I could "probably stop taking" baby aspirin when I hit second tri, but when I did baby's growth seemed to slow (still measuring bang on just not ahead), so I decided to go back on it myself. I'm not sure when I'll stop taking it. I might just stay on it the whole time. This is my first pregnancy that has made it this far, so we have no idea if I'll have issues with iugr or pre-e, and I'm kinda in a better safe than sorry mindset after 2016 kicked me in the rear so much.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I have a family history of it and my new ob decided it was probably a factor after losing my last baby and looking at my history of mc and every complication I've had could be related. They tested the placenta from that baby and it was full of clots and even had inflammation and clots in the cord. He was actually shocked that no other dr had connected the dots. He tested me for one of the more prominent ones that is in my family, and it came back negative. But then we got pregnant again and the other ones can't be tested for during pregnancy and get accurate results. In one of my pregnancies they tested me for one and it came up positive, but I guess when you're pregnant it can mess with results so they weren't for sure. And I don't know exactly what they were testing for to tell my new ob. When they induced me to deliver the baby we lost at 15 weeks I hemhorrhaged and there was a lot of blood clots. And then I got a giant blood clot in my arm where the iv was. I had to take baby aspirin to get rid of it before it caused problems and was still taking it when we found out we were pregnant again. Since being on it this pregnancy I haven't had any complications that are normal for me. It's amazing how something so simple would make such a big difference! My ob was prepared to put me on blood thinners for pregnancy had they been able to run the tests and gotten a positive for one, but we got surprised with a new pregnancy first. 

Leson- I am planning to take the baby aspirin all pregnancy. I've tried looking up if you have to stop before delivery or not, but there is a lot of different things being said. Some women said they stopped a couple weeks before and some said they took it up to the day they delivered. My ob said I should stop taking it so I'm not comfortable talking to him about it. He doesn't know I'm still taking it. I just can't imagine stopping it and then having something go wrong. I'm definitely in better safe than sorry mode too.


----------



## CanadianLady

Had a wonderful scan yesterday at 18 weeks. Can't believe jowls nervous I was that there would be no heartbeat even though I have started to feel baby move. I guess the fear will never go away. Scan went great. They weren't able to get all the measurements the need so we have to back in 2 weeks. I'm certainly not disappointed about that, and it was wonderful that baby was dancing around so much even if the tech did get annoyed.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - How wild that one simple thing makes all the difference. Keeping you in my prayers that this pregnancy stays far away from complications :hugs: That's really hard your worried to talk to your doctor about still taking the baby aspirin, why does he want you to stop if it's been so beneficial? Could you get a second opinion about the clotting and aspirin?

CanadianLady - Awesome about yours scan! Lucky that you get to go back in two weeks :) Definitely not something I would complain about either. Love that you're feeling baby move now, I can't wait to feel movement!!

I'm so tired today, we ran errands and even though we were out for 3 hours DD didn't take a nap and now it's too late to put her down. I stuck her in front of a movie because I really just need to be left alone for a minute. I tidied up our apartment as fast as possible then laid down to do stretches from pelvic physical therapy I did last year. Counting down the time until bed time because I'm ready for bed too!


----------



## blessedmomma

Canadianlady- isn't that heartbeat the best sound ever! Such a great update. I definitely wouldn't mind to have a follow up in two weeks either :) 

Dragonfly- thank you for the prayers! I think he just doesn't have much knowledge about it. I should probably be seeing a maternal fetal specialist for my pregnancies and I think they would know more about what to do. He is a great dr though. I almost died from blood loss when they induced my baby that passed and he was amazing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

It may be worth looking into finding a maternal fetal specialist, at least to have in complimenting the care of your current doctor since you do feel mostly comfortable with him. Forgive me for forgetting, but was it you who had mentioned you were supposed to see a maternal fetal specialist but hadn't received a call back yet? Never hurts to look down both paths :)

I wish Monday was here already! It's just a 16 week appointment so I don't think anything exciting will happen but just having prenatal appointments themselves is awesome. I'm hoping hubby will take me out to sushi lunch afterwards hehe


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea my 16 week appointment was so fast: weight, bp, doppler, quick review of the blood results I've already seen, and we're done.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- it wasn't me that's waiting on a call back. Thank you for the advice. I doubt I look for one though. I believe he is sending me to one for the 20 week ultrasound that should be scheduled at my next appt. I would find one if I was having problems with this pregnancy, but so far so good and I feel the baby aspirin is doing its job so I don't want to up appts and such. But of course I would if problems arise. :)

I'm excited for my next appt. they'll schedule my 20 week ultrasound which I just can't wait for lol! And then the next day we have a meeting with the nurse navigator at the hospital to make a birth plan, do a hospital tour, and go over a couple things. I think I'm equally excited about that.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My next appointment is 19 weeks Feb 23 and my anatomy scan is at 20 weeks on March 2.


----------



## bc1122

It's a girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3942.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats bc :pink:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats bc!!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats bc!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats bc.

Anyone else feeling anxious lately? I feel like most of my symptoms have gone except for my sore nipples. I just heard the hb last Wednesday at my appointment but for some reason I've been very anxious about peanut...


----------



## lesondemavie

Gag - I'm still incredibly sick, but I'm just exhausted from it. Not reassured. Hearing the heartbeat with my doppler is keeping me sane.


----------



## sil

Congrats bc! A very pink thread so far...4 pink, no blue!

My 20 week anatomy scan is one week from today on February 6th (although I'll actually only be 19+3). 

Not too much is new here. I'm trying to stay busy to keep the anxiety at bay. 

I decided we are going to finally announce on social media on Valentines Day. I will be 20+4 and will have had my anatomy scan by then. I think I'll finally be comfortable letting those outside of family and close circle of friends know.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- I'm still really sick at night and having headaches during the day. Heartburn and sore boobs. I would love for symptoms to ease a bit. I'd probably hit my Doppler more often if it did though. Feeling movement is really reassuring to me but it's not routine at all. 

Sil- that's crazy, I hadn't realized there was no boys yet. I bet there will be in time :)


16 weeks, getting bigger


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

So much for a boring appointment, baby gave me a scare. The midwife was having a hard time finding the heartbeat and I started crying when she said she might need to send me for an ultrasound. Sure enough, after saying so she found baby way up high to the left and was surprised how high up. She told me to close my eyes and just listen to the heartbeat and take some deep breaths. I cried the entire appointment and on the way home. It's going to be a long 3 weeks until my ultrasound. Today I was going to put it up on facebook and now I'm scared to.

Sil - you're right, there are no boys yet! Still a few of us waiting to find out :)

Blessed - Cute bump! I hope the sickness lets up a little bit.


----------



## blessedmomma

Dragonfly- I totally would have lost it too. That's what happened with our baby we lost. They couldn't find the heartbeat and did an ultrasound. I was completely expecting him to be ok and just hiding so it was such a traumatic shock when he wasn't alive. If they take even a minute to find the heartbeat I'll lose it for sure.


----------



## baseball_mom

Finally got our results back and did a gender reveal with our family. We are having a healthy baby boy!
 



Attached Files:







ItsABoy.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Baseball congrats!!!

Blessed that has happened North appointments of mine.. The nurse/ medical assistant couldn't find it so the doctor had to find it... I cried both times..


----------



## baseball_mom

Dragon - The same thing happened to me today actually. My uterus is retroverted so we knew 3 weeks ago when the doctor couldn't find it we might have issues. She wasn't too worried because I was still so sick and we had good growth from the 6-7 week ultrasounds. It didn't help me with the worry I had until the next ultrasound a week and half later but the baby was great. So today when I went, I was thinking it would be fine since it had been almost 4 weeks since but she couldn't find it again and sent me for a scan. Turns out I'm carrying the baby so much higher than she was even looking at so they noted it in my chart for next time. It is so hard not to worried until you hear or see that baby is ok. Hugs.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Blessed - I can only imagine the anxiety you feel after your losses :hugs: I kept telling myself mine was so early it will be ok now, but I couldn't stop crying while the midwife was searching.

Baseball - Woohoo!! :happydance: Our threads first boy! 
I'm sorry it happened to you today too! I'm not sure what my uterus is like, but I do remember the tech at my 6 week appt saying that it's tilted to the left. 

Gagrl- It's a little reassuring to see that it's happened to others and things are still ok. I really wish they had done an ultrasound.


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations on being team blue baseball!


----------



## blessedmomma

Yay baseball!!! Our first boy :blue:


----------



## sil

Blessed- you look great! What a cute bump!

Dragonfly- sorry about the scare; I'm so glad everything is okay with baby. It's awful when things like that happen. :hugs:

Baseball- yay team blue! I have two DS and little boys are SO much fun. I'm excited for you and our thread has its first boy! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Has anyone heard from Confuzion? I feel like she hasn't posten in some time, I hope she's doing well <3


----------



## sil

I was wondering this too, actually. We haven't had a Monday survey in 3 weeks now I believe (not that I mind - I understand if she is busy! just that I noticed), but I hope everything is okay with her


----------



## Girly922

I was thinking about her the other day. Possibly just busy with her LO <3


----------



## sil

I created my announcement today for Facebook. I am not going to post it until I have my anatomy scan and find out all is well on Monday, but I wanted to have it ready and waiting. I figured I would share with you ladies. :) I am excited to finally feel comfortable enough to announce soon.
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope confuzion is just busy!! 

Sil- that's adorable, your boys are so cute :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm sure she's just busy with LO. I know DD keeps me on my toes, I procrastinate doing homework and sneak on bnb:haha: I hope she'll give us an update soon :)

Sil your announcement is precious, I love the faces of your boys - so prefect for announcing a little sister!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sil that is so cute!

After much discussion dh and I decided we are origami not going to make a public announcement. We Just have been telling close friends and family. Maybe once munchkin is born but for now we are enjoying this on our own.


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- I think that's sweet


----------



## lesondemavie

Super cute SIL!


----------



## sil

Thank you girls :) My boys are funny. They're very expressive. I'm finally feeling more secure in the pregnancy and getting more excited than anxious. It's nice to start to enjoy things a bit more.

I'm 19 weeks today. I can't believe that in one week pregnancy will be half way over (although I tend to have my babies in the 38th week of pregnancy, so technically if the trend continues I'm about half way there now!) I'm still not feeling her move, but hoping it'll come in time. Luckily I have the doppler which keeps me sane. My anatomy scan is on Monday afternoon, so hopefully all goes well. My bump is growing now too!

Gagrl- I think that's sweet :) It's nice to have something kept between you and close friends and loved ones. We went back and forth on announcing too actually, but since we announced two boys right around 20 weeks, we didn't want to not announce DD. 

Dragonfly- sneaking on here is my procrastination too! Any time I have some chores to get done etc, I'll sneak onto our thread instead.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7248.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

You look awesome sil <3


----------



## sil

Thank you blessed :)

I have my 20 week (but actually 19+3) anatomy scan in 6 hours and I'm starting to feel the nerves creep in. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sil that's exciting :hugs: praying for a perfect scan. I get really nervous before all of my appointments too.


----------



## Girly922

Eek! How exciting sil! I get the nerves before every appt too. Good luck!


----------



## baseball_mom

Good luck sil! I still have 5 plus weeks to go for mine.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- I prayed for a healthy baby <3 I get nervous too


----------



## sil

My scan went well! She looks great. They got most measurements but she was being stubborn and wouldn't give them a good view of her heart so I have to go back in two weeks for another ultrasound.


----------



## sil

Here she is! She is estimated to weigh 10 ounces.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7455.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh Sil she's beautiful <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Sil- precious!!! Yay for another ultrasound too :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

SIL congrats! I still have 3.5 weeks for my scan and to find out gender.


----------



## blessedmomma

At my appt today I should get the date for my anatomy ultrasound. Can't wait to find out when I can see her again :cloud9: definitely feeling her move more.


----------



## lesondemavie

Great news SIL. Congrats!


----------



## blessedmomma

We have changed our little girls middle name. We were going to name her after my grandma, who was Ruth. After talking about it we are giving her Bren for a middle name after her brother who passed away named Brennon. I'm so in love with naming her after her brother. We already announced it to our family and friends as Ruth, whoops! :haha: oh well. That's why I never want to announce names so early, but I guess they will get over it.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

What a beautiful tribute Blessed, it's perfect. Who cares if you already announced a different middle name, it only is official once it's on the certificate :winkwink:

A friend of mine named her baby, then two weeks later they changed her name because they absolutely hated the name they picked! The new name suits baby so much better than the first.


----------



## blessedmomma

Thank you dragonfly! DH pretty much said he doesn't care what anyone thinks and I agree haha. The only experience I know of someone changing after they announced it was a friend. They changed the name completely when they saw their daughter and I guess everyone was surprised but she said she just looked like this other name than the one they originally picked.


----------



## sil

Blessed, I love the new name! I think it is very sweet :)


----------



## confuzion

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I've been MIA. Just busy few weeks. I've updated the front page congrats bc and baseball mom!

So first Monday check in in several weeks! Wow. Sorry ladies. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
Will be 17 weeks tomorrow. Baby is the size of a pomegranate. 

*Appointments this week?*
No. I had an appointment a couple of weeks ago for an early glucose test (my dad is diabetic which puts me at higher risk :wacko:). I never got a call back so I assume it was fine. Next appointment the 28th. Then anatomy scan March 10. 

*Symptoms? Any changes?* 
Round ligament pain. Sleeping horribly. My bladder can barely hold anything. 

*Have you done an official announcement?*
No. Majority of our families don't even know. My MIL and parents know. One of my sisters and DHs younger siblings know. And that's it. 

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*

Hospital birth for me. Hoping to get my shot at a VBAC with midwives.


----------



## sil

Confuzion!! So happy to see you :) we were worried having not heard from you in awhile. So glad that everything is okay. 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
20+3, size of a small banana

*Appointments this week?*
None this week. Last week I had my anatomy scan and all was well except they couldn't see a view of her heart. I go back again March 8th for another ultrasound to check her heart out.

*Symptoms? Any changes?* 
Growing bigger, peeing all the time, still exhausted.

*Have you done an official announcement?*
We told my family at Thanksgiving. We just formally announced after our 20 week anatomy scan to everyone else. 

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
Hoping for a hospital birth. DS1 I had an epidural and DS2 I had all natural. I'm not sure which way I preferred. They both had positives and negatives.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Confuzion it's great to hear from you! Glad that everything's okay and that you've been busy :)

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
18+1, size of a sweet potato 

*Appointments this week?*
Wednesday I'm doing a check in with my midwife because I've been having a lot of pain. They don't feel like round ligament pain as it's constant. Next Tuesday we have our anatomy scan though :) 

*Symptoms? Any changes? *
Sleep is a little better. I had a few days of intense nausea and emotions but it's mellowing at the moment. 

*Have you done an official announcement?*
Not yet, close family and friends know. We'll probably do an official announcement after our 20 week scan. 

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
Hospital birth - with my pre-eclampsia history I don't want to do it anywhere else. I'll probably vote for the epidural again too, although I plan to let it wear off sooner during pushing than I did with DD.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Confuzion - glad to see you back!!

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
17w6d, size of a pomegranate 

*Appointments this week?*
None this week 

*Symptoms? Any changes? *
Acid reflux is out of control. Just talked to the nurse today on changing what I'm using and trying a different regiment.. 

*Have you done an official announcement?*
No And we aren't going to. 

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
Hospital


----------



## lesondemavie

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
19 weeks today!!! Baby is the size of a crepe suzette. Every day, every week I'm just in disbelief that baby is still healthy and growing in there &#128514;

*Appointments this week?*
Nope, but I'm anatomy scan twins with dragonfly! Can't wait until next Tuesday. I'm itching so bad to see our Charlie again <3

*Symptoms? Any changes? *
I finally feel normal again!!! I had the most amazing lunch this weekend, and I haven't thrown up in over a week. I still feel a little off in the evenings, but barely really. Last Thursday was my first night in three months that I felt hungry without being sick &#128514;. Really hoping that chapter of this pregnancy is over! Not off the meds yet, but if I'm still good by next week. I will try to wean off. Oh also vivid dreaming was strong this past week. I had this one dream about zombie bear/orangutan hybrids. So strange!

*Have you done an official announcement?*
Yes, we did a Facebook announcement. I think I shared it on here. I wanted to keep it simple, and absent of any cute baby things, ultrasounds, or bump photos. I figured that would be easiest on anyone who is currently struggling or going through a loss. A part of me wanted to wait until after the anatomy scan, but I'm seeing my whole extended family on my mom's side this weekend before then and wanted to avoid the strange looks, comments, and eventual in person announcement there. I don't want to overshadow grams' 90th bday, and I hate being the center of attention. My SIL is announcing there in person, so this way everyone knows about me and the surprise/attention will be on her! :haha: Also I could barely contain myself after our awesome screening results came back. This is my first, and after two failed pregnancies, I'm just bursting with joy that this baby seems so healthy &#128525;

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
No question here for me - hospital with an epidural. 

SIL - I would love to hear your pros and cons on epidural vs natural. For me it seems like the risks/side effects of the epidural are so minimal, there's no reason to say no to it. My friends all recommend it. My bff even had an allergic reaction at the puncture point and she still says she'd do it again.


----------



## sil

lesondemavie said:


> SIL - I would love to hear your pros and cons on epidural vs natural. For me it seems like the risks/side effects of the epidural are so minimal, there's no reason to say no to it. My friends all recommend it. My bff even had an allergic reaction at the puncture point and she still says she'd do it again.

With DS1, I had very intense back labor. I made it to 6 cm and then it felt unbearable. There was instant relief when I got it. I was able to relax and get some rest until I was fully dilated. I did not have any complications from it. However, the downside was my epidural ended up being so strong that I could not feel my contractions at all when it came time to push. The nurse had to tell me when I was having a contraction and when to push/stop. I was having such a hard time that they ended up giving me an episiotomy. I also did not like that you HAVE to labor on your back with one. I wanted to get up and walk around or change positions, but you aren't allowed. You also can't eat, and I had a long labor and was getting very hungry.

With DS2, I went into labor very quickly. I had actually planned to get an epidural again, but by the time I was in my room at the hospital and they checked me, I was at 9 cm and it was way too late. The pain was very very strong, but the nurses coached me through it. Pushing was actually the easy part. For some reason the pain almost disappeared and I could just focus on pushing. It was so nice to be able to feel what was going on, and this time I pushed out the baby in 3 minutes (first baby took over 2 hours of pushing since I couldn't feel). I did not need an episiotomy, and I was able to get up as needed/right away which was really nice. However, the pain in the last half hour or so before pushing was really really intense and terrifying.

There were definite pros and cons to both, and it's really hard to say what I'll do this time. To be honest, I don't think I'm going to make a plan one way or another and I'll see how I feel when I get there. That way there is no pressure either way :)


----------



## Girly922

Great to hear from you confuzion! 

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
17+3, about the size of a cream scone. Yummy! 

*Appointments this week?*
Nothing now until March 

*Symptoms? Any changes? *
I've come down with a viral sinus infection at the moment so I'm not sure what is due to that and what is pregnancy related. One thing that is definitely pregnancy related is my complete inability to get a good nights sleep. It sucks! 

*Have you done an official announcement?*
No, we've (I say 'we', I mean DD!!) just been telling people in person as we see them so all family knows, work know, and most of my friends know. 

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
Home providing I'm signed off for it. If not I'd like it to be in the midwife unit again. I really want to stay out of delivery suite and I really don't want an epidural!


----------



## Girly922

sil said:


> lesondemavie said:
> 
> 
> SIL - I would love to hear your pros and cons on epidural vs natural. For me it seems like the risks/side effects of the epidural are so minimal, there's no reason to say no to it. My friends all recommend it. My bff even had an allergic reaction at the puncture point and she still says she'd do it again.
> 
> With DS1, I had very intense back labor. I made it to 6 cm and then it felt unbearable. There was instant relief when I got it. I was able to relax and get some rest until I was fully dilated. I did not have any complications from it. However, the downside was my epidural ended up being so strong that I could not feel my contractions at all when it came time to push. The nurse had to tell me when I was having a contraction and when to push/stop. I was having such a hard time that they ended up giving me an episiotomy. I also did not like that you HAVE to labor on your back with one. I wanted to get up and walk around or change positions, but you aren't allowed. You also can't eat, and I had a long labor and was getting very hungry.
> 
> With DS2, I went into labor very quickly. I had actually planned to get an epidural again, but by the time I was in my room at the hospital and they checked me, I was at 9 cm and it was way too late. The pain was very very strong, but the nurses coached me through it. Pushing was actually the easy part. For some reason the pain almost disappeared and I could just focus on pushing. It was so nice to be able to feel what was going on, and this time I pushed out the baby in 3 minutes (first baby took over 2 hours of pushing since I couldn't feel). I did not need an episiotomy, and I was able to get up as needed/right away which was really nice. However, the pain in the last half hour or so before pushing was really really intense and terrifying.
> 
> There were definite pros and cons to both, and it's really hard to say what I'll do this time. To be honest, I don't think I'm going to make a plan one way or another and I'll see how I feel when I get there. That way there is no pressure either way :)Click to expand...

I'm not sure about other parts of the world but I know around here they've started doing partial epidurals, so it works as pain relief but you can still move around with it and you don't have to labour on your back. My midwife tried talking me into one before I had DD but as it turned out I barely made it to the hospital in time, let alone in time for any pain relief.


----------



## baseball_mom

*How far along are you? Size of baby?*
15w4d the size of a navel orange

*Appointments this week?*
None this week. I go for my monthly check on the 27th and my anatomy scan on the 15th.

*Symptoms? Any changes? 
*
I hate to even say this for fear of jinxing myself but I feel good! I have a little more energy. I was able to actually clean my house this weekend. And no nausea to speak of. 

*Have you done an official announcement?*
Yes, we did an announcement on Facebook at 11w4d after our 12 week scan came back good. We also did the gender reveal with balloons and put that on Facebook too.

*Where are you planning to birth (home, hospital, or center?)*
Hospital birth for me. With my DD, I had the epidural because of having to be induced to get things moving. With my DS, things moved so fast that I went from 5cm to 10cm in 15 minutes and the doctor was waiting outside the room to give me the epidural but it was time to push. Those 15 minutes were the worst pain ever and I actually thought I was going to have a breakdown it hurt so bad. I'm hoping for a happy medium between the 2 this time. I guess we will just see if I feel the need for an epidural or not.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Les I'm excited that we're ultrasound twins!! Can't wait until Tuesday :) Only 4 more sleeps!!

The thing I hated about the epidural was it was hard to know when to push, going off of what a nurse is telling me to do and not knowing what my body wanted. They give you a button to push for more drugs, so I let it start wearing off enough to where I could feel the contraction - it was still dulled and not painful but being able to feel it helped me finish pushing to get DD out. We were a moment away from being sent for a csection!


----------



## CanadianLady

Had my 20 week scan and a fetal echo (due to gd) on Thursday. Got good news. Everything is looking great and we're having a little girl!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congrats Canadianlady!! How exciting a little girl :cloud9:


----------



## lesondemavie

Well my 10 day streak broke with vomiting Wednesday night. Been good since then. Crossing my fingers for 20 days this time.

Congrats Can! :)


----------



## sil

Girly, I'll have to ask my ob about that. I haven't heard of that here in the US but maybe it is an option for us too?

Canadian congrats on your girl!! What a girly thread we have, haha! Everyone with results except baseball so far is team pink. 

Leson oh no! I hope you get over the sickness soon. What a drag to still be vomiting this far into second trimester.


----------



## lesondemavie

So much for that 20 day goal. Already broke the streak again last night. I still love that I can eat more again. Throwing up for 15 minutes at night now and again is no picnic, but still it is better than the daily morning and night + aversions and nausea from before. I will live if this lasts all pregnancy. I might just be like my aunt who threw up in the delivery room.


----------



## sil

Bump is growing! I'm 21+4 today. When I was pregnant with DS1, I had literally no bump at this gestation (I just started to grow a very very tiny one around 25 weeks with him), so I feel HUGE! The size I am now with this pregnancy is about the size I was at 34-35 weeks with DS1...eek!

How is everyone doing? Heartburn is kicking in for me really bad lately. I've been trying to eat smaller meals again to keep it at bay.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7953.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lesondemavie

Baby Charlie received a clean bill of health at the anatomy scan this morning. Going back to the same place where I went a year ago only to find out my little Gremlin had passed was so, so hard. I was a mess, but thankfully all is well. 20 weeks today!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

What great bump pics you guys! Reminds me I need to take one for this week. 

Scan day was today!!! Everyone has been guessing a boy for us, even hubby and I were thinking boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8516.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8517.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8519.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lesondemavie

Aw congrats dragonfly! Another girl! Such great 3Dd photos too. Ours baby just kinda looks like a blob in ours :haha:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you! I was nervous when the tech said she was switching over to 3D for fun - I always think 3D scans look so scary and alien like!:haha: 

My MIL was looking at the pictures and see how you don't see the whole skull? She's was so confused "I thought babies were fully formed by now, her head is still forming?":haha: Oh dear.


----------



## baseball_mom

Congrats dragonfly on your girl! That first picture is so sweet. She looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Girly922

Congrats dragonfly! I bet your DD will be very excited to have a baby sister!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

In this past week she has suddenly taken interest to touching and kissing my belly saying baby, so we're working on getting her to say sister or sissy :)


----------



## Girly922

Aww! That's so cute! 

DD is absolutely obsessed with my bump, and is desperate for a baby sister. I can't wait for her to be able to feel the kicks I'm feeling. Especially as she was laid across bump yesterday and baby was kicking right where her leg was.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's so sweet :) I can't wait for DD1 to feel kicks too. Do you find baby kicks more when your LO is laying on you? I've noticed when ours is cuddling with me or I'm nursing her baby will start kicking away :cloud9: It's like she's trying to say hello to big sister!


----------



## Girly922

Over the past couple of days I've felt a big increase in kicks when DD is cuddling me. She's been poorly this week so has wanted to climb all over me and it almost feel like her sibling wants her to know they're there too. Lol. 

Saying that, I've already determined this baby is going to be a little bugger. Lol. At work, taking someone's blood and he/she decides it's a great time to use my cervix as a trampoline! Not cool little one!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw, I'm sorry your LO hasn't been feeling well this week. I love that baby gets more active when cuddling! Haha on the cervix jumping:haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Add another to team pink...( I prefer coral though lol)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aww yay!! That's exciting Gagrl :happydance: congrats!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Dragonfly thank you.. we are genuinely shocked as we both expected a boy...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Dragonfly thank you.. we are genuinely shocked as we both expected a boy...

I know what you mean! DH and I both were convinced this one was a boy. I even said "there he is!" to the tech when we first saw baby come on the screen :haha: 

What made you think baby was a boy?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My husband was so sure that it was a boy from the beginning I think we had just convinced ourselves..


----------



## sil

How is everyone? Our thread has been so quiet. No posts in ten days! Does anyone have any appointments coming up? New symptoms? News relating to pregnancy or even just life in general?


----------



## lesondemavie

Hey SIL, Just enjoying the kicks and setting up the nursery piece by piece. Appointment next week but I'm sure it will just be a quick one.

Here's the crib and dresser/changer:



I still can't eat much and my back is killing me but I absolutely love this rainbow <3.

How are you?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I finally felt baby girls first kicks today.. its a very odd sensation


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Our thread has been very quiet. I keep peaking at BnB but between prepping for final exams getting ready to move next weekend it's been crazy on my end. 

At today's appointment my belly is measuring at 25 cm! Baby girls kicks are getting stronger, the last two days I've felt her what feels like nonstop and I love it. Although when the kicks get high up it's uncomfortable, I'd rather she kick my bladder than my ribs/stomach:haha:

So happy that my doctor is sending me for alternative diabetes testing!!:happydance: I had such a bad reaction to the glucose drink with our first that I was terrified to do it again, instead of the drink they'll be having me check my blood sugar levels with a poke stick after meals for a week or two right before my next appointment. 



lesondemavie said:


> Hey SIL, Just enjoying the kicks and setting up the nursery piece by piece. Appointment next week but I'm sure it will just be a quick one.
> 
> Here's the crib and dresser/changer:
> 
> View attachment 990287
> 
> 
> I still can't eat much and my back is killing me but I absolutely love this rainbow <3.
> 
> How are you?

I love your nursery furniture!! It's coming together lovely!



Gagrlinpitt said:


> I finally felt baby girls first kicks today.. its a very odd sensation

Yay! They are odd sensations but so awesome. I can't wait for hiccups, feeling hiccups was my favorite with DD1 :)


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, it had been quiet in here. I'm not getting on BnB as much as the moment as time seems to be flying! 

I've worked out that baby doesn't like it when I'm at work, as that seems to be when I get the most kicks. I had some really rather painful kicks yesterday while laying on my tummy. 
I've also learnt the reason why steam rooms are a no-no. DH and I tried sharing a shower, things got a bit steamy, my blood pressure dropped and I nearly fainted :blush: 

My 20wk scan did not go to plan, baby was ridiculously uncooperative so I've got to go back next Friday to see if they can get the measurements. I'll be 23 weeks by then and I know they try to push the anomaly scan before 24wks in case of any concerns and the 24wk termination cut off. Not that that would be an option for us, but I'm aware it's something they have to be aware of. 

I'm slowly clearing the nursery. It became somewhat of a junk room after DD moved into her big girls room. We won't bother redecorating as I still love the Lorax mural I painted when preg with DD, but we do need to reassemble the cot and clear the wardrobe. I'm not too worried about the cot, baby will be in with us for a while. I do need to buy a new crib mattress though. 

I've finally got the second trimester energy boost, and I think I've started nesting.


----------



## baseball_mom

My OH was able to feel the baby move last night. It was so cute. I have my 20w scan tomorrow. I'm so looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## sil

So nice to hear from everyone! :)

Leson, I love the nursery! It's so exciting to start to put things together. I just built my DS1's crib and changing table back together and put them in the new baby's room. It makes things feel more real. 

Gagrl, congrats on those first kicks! I love that stage. I'm feeling my little one moving too. It's such a nice reassuring feeling. My DS1 felt her for the first time last night and loved it. 

Dragonfly, I am jealous! I am actually writing this post now from my one hour glucose diabetes test. I am praying I pass. I passed with ds1 and failed with ds2 (but went on to pass the 3 hour one). I always feel so sick after drinking the horrible drink. They only had the orange one today and I hate orange and t wasn't even chilled. Ugh. 

Girly, yikes! Glad you are ok after the shower incident! I hope your next scan goes well ands at least it's another chance to see baby!

Baseball, how did your 20 week scan go? Hope all is well!

As for me, not too much is new. I am 25+4 now. I can't believe we are nearing the third trimester soon! My sickness is still around if not controlled by unisom and b6. This pregnancy is so different as I wasn't sick at all with ds1 and ds2 but this time I am sick basically the entire pregnancy. Time is moving a bit faster now though which is nice.


----------



## baseball_mom

My 20 week scan went great! She couldn't get all the pictures she needed of his spine and part of his heart but she said everything looked great and I go back in 4 weeks to get the rest of the pictures.


----------



## sil

I failed the one hour diabetes test by two points so I have to go do the 3 hour one tomorrow. I'm dreading it. I had the same thing happen when I was pregnant with DS2 (and I passed the 3 hour with flying colors). I felt so sick by the end of the 3 hour test, though. I really didn't want to have to go through it again :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

sil said:


> I failed the one hour diabetes test by two points so I have to go do the 3 hour one tomorrow. I'm dreading it. I had the same thing happen when I was pregnant with DS2 (and I passed the 3 hour with flying colors). I felt so sick by the end of the 3 hour test, though. I really didn't want to have to go through it again :(

My step dad who is an Obgyn said take a zantac the morning of with water. It will help keep the acid down and your stomach calm over the three hours.. was my life savor


----------



## Girly922

sil, how did you get on with the 3 hour gtt? 

We had our repeat anomaly scan yesterday and everything is looking as it should. We are still firmly team yellow, but I'm almost sure this is another girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Girly Im so glad everything went well!!

AFM, one of my best friends (3 of us are expecting at the same time) who was due April 1 delivered a healthy 6lb 3oz little girl last night. They pulled into the hospital at 7:40 pm and she delivered a baby girl all natural at 8:29pm. I got the text and started crying for many reasons.. she was due two weeks before our first baby was due.. and now that she had delivered.. that means I'm next!!! I can't wait to meet our baby girl and finally get to hold her in my arms...

I also finished the mobile I made for little girl.. I'm so excited to start getting her nursery together...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1031.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Girly922

Aww! Your friend had a good labour then? It's crazy how soon our due dates are all looming now. I've got 5 friends that are all pregnant, but we're all due really close to one another so it'll be a race as to who delivers first. Lol. 

Your mobile looks fab! I haven't really done anything for this baby yet. I picked up a couple of neutral babygrows the other day though. That felt nice to get something that will be new for this little one.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm very crafty and knew I was going to do as many diy projects as possible!!

So on other news, a friend of mine who has been TTC for almost two years and has had two mc (one at 5w3d and one at 9w) just found out this morning she's pregnant... I had a feeling the 25th of this month this was her month and I event wrote it down on a peice of paper and took a picture of it.. sure enough she got get second line this morning... Ahhhh I do hope this is it for her, if you pray please keep her in your prayers!!!


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry I've been such an asshole ladies. Just so much going on right now between moving houses and my toddler being a total nightmare at night. I can barely keep up with day to day tasks. Please forgive me for being so MIA :sad1:.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? Things got crazy here with moving, school and toddler chasing so BnB got on the back burner. I'm hoping to keep up with you gals now that things are a little calmer. For now:haha:

My date got moved to July 10th, not that it matters much because baby will show up when she pleases, but it's still exciting to me anyways. I'm measuring so large with this one, 3 weeks ahead - it makes me nervous she's going to be a massive bowling ball!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? Things got crazy here with moving, school and toddler chasing so BnB got on the back burner. I'm hoping to keep up with you gals now that things are a little calmer. For now:haha:
> 
> My date got moved to July 10th, not that it matters much because baby will show up when she pleases, but it's still exciting to me anyways. I'm measuring so large with this one, 3 weeks ahead - it makes me nervous she's going to be a massive bowling ball!

3 weeks ahead huh? Hopefully she's not to big...

AFM, were in the process of moving finally and I can't wait to get settled. My ankles and feet are really starting to swell already which makes me not too happy but I know everything will be fine...

Just a few more weeks!!


----------



## lesondemavie

3 weeks ahead dragonfly, wow! That's from what your original due date was right? Are you sure you have your dates right? Our little one is nearly a week ahead, but my O was confirmed by ultrasound so we have an exact date. If we went by LMP instead of O, baby would be 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrlinpitt said:


> 3 weeks ahead huh? Hopefully she's not to big...
> 
> AFM, were in the process of moving finally and I can't wait to get settled. My ankles and feet are really starting to swell already which makes me not too happy but I know everything will be fine...
> 
> Just a few more weeks!!

I'm afraid how big she may be!! Good luck with moving, try to take it easy although I know how hard that can be! 



lesondemavie said:


> 3 weeks ahead dragonfly, wow! That's from what your original due date was right? Are you sure you have your dates right? Our little one is nearly a week ahead, but my O was confirmed by ultrasound so we have an exact date. If we went by LMP instead of O, baby would be 2 weeks ahead.

Yes, as of right now I'm ahead of my lmp due date now. They have gone by lmp and my first ultrasound at 6 weeks but I was going by my ovulation date. Now baby is measuring ahead of both dates :wacko:


----------



## lesondemavie

30 weeks today! I still can't believe it after everything. I've been really emotional this week. Yesterday I looked down at the scar I have on my wrist from our lost little cat (I accidentally spilled hot tea on her while she was in my lap), and I just started sobbing. We had to put her down this past December at just 8 years old due to chylothorax, and we still miss her every day. Today I listened to Jimmy Kimmel talk about the birth of his son and the problems with the heart they found after birth and the surgery he went through and will go through and again water works. Even though everything indicates that Charlie is perfectly healthy, and my heart fills with joy knowing that I will finally get to meet this little life growing inside of me (unlike before), I can't help but fear something like that happening to us. With all of our friends having beautiful, healthy babies, I can't help but think it's going to be us again. I mean a missed miscarriage happens in just 1% of pregnancies and while all of our friends and family were happily making it to second tri and greeting their babies last year. We were saying goodbye to our Gremlin in the folds of tissue paper, grieving, and struggling, and going through a second loss. After all of that, it just feels like anything can happen and it will always be us. Silly and irrational, I know...but I just needed to vent and get that all out somewhere in a safe place. I'm sure it's just my hormones going a little haywire here in third tri. 10 weeks to go before I'm a mama to a lovely little squirming baby <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sending big hugs! It's definitely an emotional time. I watched that video too and ugly cried in the kitchen while making breakfast this morning. We're almost there :hugs:


----------



## sil

Hugs leson! I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. DH and I got a cat when we first moved in together 10 years ago, and he just passed away this past fall. I know how hard it can be to lose a loved pet. I wish I had the words :flower:

By this point after all the ultrasounds etc, I'd reckon that Charlie is 99.9% healthy in there. 

My hormones have been going wild too. I broke down crying last night over the littlest thing. I've been feeling huge and uncomfortable lately. I am ready for this baby to make her entrance. I'm 32 weeks tomorrow, but DS1 and DS2 were both born in the 38th week so I potentially only have 6 weeks to go if she follows the same pattern as her brothers.


----------



## sil

How is everyone doing this week?

33 weeks tomorrow over here. Time is both dragging and flying. The day by day is getting tough chasing after my two toddlers, but the weeks are going by in the blink of an eye. I can't wait to see everyone's little ones begin to arrive. Not much longer now!


----------



## Girly922

Wow, 33 weeks already sil! Not much longer at all now! 

I'm okay, baby is measuring a week ahead at the momentum but I still expect to go overdue. Lol. I had a pretty poor consultant appointment this week but I've picked myself up from it and have got my fight on for next time I see them at 35 weeks. I've got to see my midwife in a couple of weeks so I'll be bringing it up with her too. 

How are you finding things with the boys? You eldest is a similar age to my DD and it just seems to be a bit of a trying age right now. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey girly.. you're right not much longer how. 

AFM, or shower is in two weeks and we finally got the nursery started... Her crib/ glider/ and dresser-changing table are complete. Now we just have to change the light fixture, add the canopy and letters to the wall, put the mobile up and do window treatments. Still plenty to do but I feel like I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We had our shower today and it was a lot of fun, but my bp is up tonight and my feet are swollen so I overdid it - as usual. DH is getting angry with me because he keeps saying I'm overdoing it but it's hard to stay down and rest with a busy two year old. We've done a lot of beach trips over the last couple weeks.

We bought a dresser at the thrift store and hubby still needs to do some touch ups on it. I want the blue paint removed and DH wants to put a natural stain on it. 

What are you planning on putting baby to sleep in?? With DD1 she was a December baby so she was in fleece footie pjs so I have no idea how to dress a summer newborn! :wacko: So tiny they don't regulate their own temperatures, but I worry about over dressing her if I stick in her full pjs. Would a baby gown be good, or a onesie with one of those wearable blankets?


----------



## Girly922

Sounds like you're really getting there in the nursery gagr! 

I'm glad you had a good shower dragonfly. DD was an October baby so she just had a cotton sleepsuit and a grobag to begin with. Depending what the weather is like for us in July, I'm thinking sleepsuit or vest and sleep gown. Baby will be in our room until Christmas anyway so I'll judge it night by night I think.


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm thinking cotton onsies/sleep gowns and muslin swaddles will be good for summer. This is my first, but I think that's what my friend did a few summers back with her baby.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks ladies, I'll hold off on buying the sleep sacks and see how our summer turns out. So far we've had a crappy spring that's been cold and wet, but I'm hopeful for a nice summer. We have a cosleeper that goes in the bed between us so I'm hoping just a gown will keep her warm between us and I plan to have a fan running in the room.

I wonder if this one will like being swaddled. DD1 would never stay swaddled, she would burst out of them from day one, I remember the hospital nurses giggling over how determined she was to not be swaddled. Just a peak at her sassy personality she's growing into:haha:


----------



## sil

Girly, things with the boys are a bit exhausting but good. My 22 month old is going through a huge sleep regression and is only sleeping 8:45pm - 5:45 am most nights (his typical sleep was 8 pm - 7 am). My almost 4 year old is in a pretty good phase right now thankfully, but he has his days. He wants to be picked up all the time suddenly though which is getting tough.

Gagrl, have you had your shower yet? How'd it go?

Dragonfly, both of my boys were summer babies (late June and late July) and I always slept them in a onesie and a swaddle. 

As for me, I had my last ultrasound today! I'll be 35 weeks in just two days...both of my boys were about 2 weeks early, so if she follows their pattern, I only have 3 or so weeks to go. Crazy!

She is currently estimated to be 5 lb 11 oz.
They saw a bunch of hair on the ultrasound
https://i66.tinypic.com/zn9dur.jpg


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Shower is this Saturday.. I'm so excited about it. Had my 31 week appointment last Friday. I'm measuring 2.5 weeks ahead!! Otherwise all is good with my princess and I am so excited to meet her.. scared, nervous, excited, overwhelmed.. all the above as a FTM..


----------



## sil

Ga, how'd the shower go? Hope you had a wonderful time with your family and friends!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Shower was awesome and honestly we were so overwhelmed with the love we received. We got almost everything on our registry except for our car seat/ stroller/ and a couple other small things.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's wonderful GA :)

How's everyone doing? I caught my daughters cold, I was hoping to make it the rest of this pregnancy without catching another cold!!:wacko:


----------



## sil

Gagrl, so glad to hear it went well! That's awesome you got almost everything you asked for. It's so exciting to really begin gathering all the items you want/need. It makes everything so much more real I think.

Dragonfly, oh no! I hope you feel better soon. :( Colds are awful. I must have came down with at least 5 or 6 of them this winter, but thankfully I haven't had one in a few weeks.

Not much new to report here. I basically feel like I'm just in the countdown now waiting for the final few weeks to pass until we meet baby. It's bitter sweet because it's my last baby and last pregnancy so I really want to enjoy every last minute of it, but at the same time I am ready to have my body and energy back and meet my daughter.


----------



## sil

37 weeks tomorrow!!! Getting close! Yesterday I had my strep b swab test and while he was in the area my obgyn checked for dilation. I was 1cm dilated which I know didn't mean much but it's nice to hear my body is preparing at least a little bit.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sil that's so exciting!!! Just a couple more weeks and you'll be holding your little bundle.. I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow and I have a few things I want to talk to my doctor about... I've been leaking colostrum for about two weeks now, but have also had drops of blood coming out of ducts on both sides, so they will check that tomorrow. I'm also having a lot of pressure down there and feel like I've got a bowling ball between my legs so I might have her check me tomorrow... I know it's way early.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gagrl that sounds really uncomfortable, I'm not sure what would cause the blood with colostrum.

Sil sounds like body is prepping!

I plan on asking my midwife to check for any dilation at my 36 week appointment Tuesday, with all the cramping and braxton hicks I'm having I'd love to know if my body was prepping at all! Still haven't washed any baby clothes or prepped anything... but I did buy pads today!


----------



## sil

Well ladies, today is officially the longest I've ever been pregnant! I had DS1 at 38+5 at 2 am (in labor at 38+4), and DS2 at 38+2. I'm now 38+5 with no obvious signs of labor. Lots of Braxton hicks, but other than that everything feels normal. I have an obgyn appointment in two hours. Last week I was 3 cm and 80% effaced, but apparently that doesn't mean much since I'm still here, haha. I'll be interested to see what they say today. I'm strep b positive and nervous that if I get much more dilated that my labor will be too quick to get the antibiotics. Labor with DS2 was VERY quick and I had him 15 minutes after arriving to the hospital by ambulance so I'm super anxious about that.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wow Sil, this baby wants to cook :) Does your doctor have a plan about your quick labors and needing antibiotics for strep b?

At 36 weeks I was 2cm dilated and 75% effaced, this week is the exact same. My midwife found her head before my cervix. I plan to opt out next week for the check, I find them beyond painful and it was so disappointing to find out nothing had changed in the past week. Especially with all the cramping and braxton hicks I've been having.

Anyone deal with extra fluid before? Right now my amniotic fluid is at 25 which my midwife said is borderline high, I go back next week for an ultrasound to see if it's changed or stayed the same. Baby is also measuring at 8 lbs 9 oz, I know they're guesses and aren't always right but they were right with our first. My midwife said that if baby is over 9 pounds they'll suggest a c-section because of the possibility that I've also developed GD late in the game.


----------



## lesondemavie

SIL - So close! Sorry about the strep b and worries. Hope all turns out ok.

Dragon - They just said my fluid looked good, no number, so I'm clueless on that one.

Are the dilation checks painful for everyone? I get my first on Friday &#128556;


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I honestly didn't find it painful at all.. just uncomfortable. I thought my doc feeling for the head being down on my belly was much more painful.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I don't remember them being this painful with my first so maybe my lady parts are just pissed off right now :shrug: And it was much more painful this time than it was last week.

For the last 4 hours I've been having braxton hicks and period pains that come and go, goodness do I wish it would progress. I swear from yesterday to today baby is sitting so much lower, I can barely walk or get up from furniture or bed from the pressure and pain in my pelvis. She's a heavy one! I hope she comes out with chubby rolls on her legs and arms:haha:


----------



## sil

39 weeks tomorrow! This is officially the longest I've been pregnant. I had both my boys in the 38th week and mentally expected the same this time so it almost feels like I'm overdue mentally. Lots of Braxton hicks and cramps and mucus plug loss, but still no true signs of labor or baby.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Maybe you'll go into labor exactly at 39 weeks!


----------



## sil

I'm actually feeling tons of intense cramps for the past few hours, but nothing super consistent. This is how my first two labors started off. I wonder if it'll end up being tonight/tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## Girly922

Ooh exciting sil! 

We don't have routine cervical checks over here until you're in labour, or a membrane sweep once you're overdue. However I will be refusing both as they were unnecessary with DD.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How are you doing Sil?? Any changes to the cramping and pressure?

Girly - I don't think my midwife will do a sweep until overdue either, but I know some friends OB's that were more than willing to start them at 37 weeks, which I think is crazy.

Day two of constant contractions and frequent period cramps, I'm so miserable I feel like I'm going crazy. It wasn't like this with our first, I was uncomfortable but not to the point of tears and frustration like this. Tonight I got panicky because I felt like I couldn't remember when I last felt her move, all I feel all day is contraction after contraction - I drank ice water and got her bouncing so that was a relief.


----------



## sil

Girly, at my office they do cervical checks from 37 weeks, but they do not do membrane sweeping (at least not that I know of - in my 3 pregnancies I've never been swept)

Dragonfly, I feel for you. I'm going through the same thing. It really can be frustrating. I hope that things either calm down or ramp up for you soon.

As for me, I'm still here! 39+1 today, and this is my third days of intense period cramping and on and off contractions. They'll ramp up to being every 8-10 minutes for about an hour, and then they'll completely fizzle down to one every 30 min - an hour. Right now they're about 30 minutes apart and less painful than last night, but this morning they were consistently 12 minutes apart. I wish my body would figure things out. I'm just ready for her to be here.

It's funny how different all my labors were.
DS1- 38+5 natural, VERY intense, painful back labor, but very straight forward. Progressed from mild to moderate to severe and went from far apart to close together to delivery 18 hours later
DS2- 38+2 natural, Very fast labor, rushed to hospital by ambulance and born within 15 minutes of arriving
DD- 39+1 and so far very very slow on and off labor for 3 days. I can tell progress is being made...painful and losing tons of mucus plug with cramping, stops me in my tracks, but then just slows down


----------



## sil

Well ladies, 39+5 today and I am amazingly still here. I've been having on and off slow labor contractions all week. 

I am scheduled for a non stress test and ultrasound on my due date in two days. If all looks well we will wait another week until 41 weeks to talk induction. If any problems, we'd induce then. 

Come on baby! I hope she shows soon. I thought for sure she'd be here by now since both boys were early on in the 38th week.


----------



## baseball_mom

Good luck sil! I hope she comes soon! Both my other two were born at 38 as well so I'm hoping for that too but we will see. I'm at 34w3d today and have an appointment on Friday. I'm off a week but I was hoping to get a cervix check this week since he feels like he is falling out of me. But other than that I have no other symptoms of labor but I wish I did! I'm so done.


----------



## lesondemavie

At 38+1, nearly there with you SIL, except nothing more that a BH here and there...never more than 2 or 3 in a row. Appointment Friday and then again next week but last week zero dilation (not painful just uncomfortable) and I'm not really feeling any different. If I hit 40 weeks with no progress, we'll schedule an induction some time between 41 and 42 weeks. I am so done with this heatwave and hoping baby comes some time between 39 and 40 weeks, but my ob keeps reminding me that first babies tend to come late and I'm getting the feeling that I will be a part of that statistic. Definitely getting impatient, but I want baby to come when ready and I'm sure none of this will matter once the little one is in my arms.


----------



## sil

Well today is the day! 39+6 woke up 6 am with intense contractions. Five hours later I'm 8 cm


----------



## lesondemavie

Perfect SIL! Hope all goes well and you get to enjoy welcoming baby! Fx I get a similar welcome date in 1-1.5 weeks.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ahhh SIL!!! So excited for you. Prayers for a quick and easy delivery!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So ladies, I got into work at 10:30 because we closed on the house this morning. This was 90+ days in the making.. I am so elated the house is finally ours. Now we get to go car shopping this weekend (nothing like waiting until last minute) and hopefully we will find a great independence day deal!


----------



## Girly922

Yay! Good luck sil! I hope all is going well! 

Congrats gagr! And good luck with the car shopping. 

We're almost sorted with buying bits for baby. I ordered the car seat base today so that should arrive in the next couple of days. Then it's just a case of getting everything in place. Most things are washed now. Midwife is coming this weekend to do the paperwork for my home birth so then they'll be on call for whenever labour starts.


----------



## sil

She's here!!! She was a massive 9 lb 6 oz and 22 inches long. Meet Sylvia (we plan to call her Sylvie)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3879.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

sil said:


> She's here!!! She was a massive 9 lb 6 oz and 22 inches long. Meet Sylvia (we plan to call her Sylvie)

Wow that was quick!!! Congrats again she's beautiful!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations and well done sil!! I hope you are both settling well


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats SIL!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aww Sil she's perfect! Welcome sweet Sylvie!

Congrats Gagrl, good luck car shopping too :)

Today's appointment I'm 4cm dilated and 90% effaced so my midwife stripped my membranes. She showed me her glove (ew) and it was all mucusy and pink so she she said that was great. 6ish hours later I had more bloody show but it's since stopped. Some period cramps have come and gone and light bh here and there but nothing exciting yet.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hopefully dragon today is your day


----------



## lesondemavie

Wow sounds like you're close dragon! I had a ton of BH last night some were just 5 min apart, but nothing painful and not consistent. Didn't stop until I went to bed. I have my appointment in the morning. Hoping for some progress this time.


----------



## sil

How is everyone doing?? Any more babies yet?

Sylvie is 17 days old today. Time is flying. I'm so excited to have my rainbow here and with us. I'm trying my best to not let my anxiety about SIDS take over. It feels like right after I get over the anxiety of pregnancy, this has kicked in. I'm considering mentioning it to my doctor at my 6 week checkup if the feelings don't calm down.

Here is a new photo of her and a photo of her with her two big brothers :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5347.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5702.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lesondemavie

Charlie Joan was born by induction at 41+4 on 7/22/17 at 7lbs 8oz and 17" long. She is just the best baby ever, and we are absolutely smitten. I love being a momma!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats leson! She's beautiful. Congrats to you as well sil! 

I'm sorry I dropped off the face of the earth around here. Just had a very busy pregnancy. My baby girl decided to come early at 35+5 on June 24th. My water broke that morning unexpectedly (just like it did with my first pregnancy but that was at 37 weeks), and she was born 8 hours later. Got my unmedicated vbac :)

Hope everyone here is well <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Sorry I forgot to update this thread.. I went into labor on my own on 7/20/17, the day after my EDD. I delivered my beautiful Peyton after 13 hours of labor and 25 minutes of pushing at 1:34am on 7/21/17. She was 6lb 10oz and 19 inches long. She spent four days in the NICU due to high temperature at birth and jaundice but now she's home and happy and healthy. Looking at her is like looking at my heart beating outside of my body and I love being this little peanuts mother.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0848.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0853.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------

